# September 2014 Rainbows- 17 Ladies so far



## meggnrenee

Welcome ladies!! Congrats and best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months!!


FX Sticky beans for everyone!!!


meggnrenee September 2nd, 2014

BrownieBabe September 1st, 2014

mindymoo September 8th, 2014

JillieBean September 10th, 2014

Babydust818 September 12th, 2014

thedoorknob September 14th, 2014

ajacquay September 14, 2014

Future Mama September 16th, 2014

nadhoo September 16th, 2014

tinymumma September 18th, 2014

londongirl September 19th, 2014

Bethneebabe September 22nd, 2014

Claire788 September 25th, 2014

kittycat155 September 28th, 2014

lulle September 30th, 2014

hilslo 

whitfield


----------



## ajacquay

I am due September 14, 2014 and I don't feel very pregnant either. I realize each pregnancy can be vastly different. I am okay with it being different as long as I know everything is going to be okay. There is just a lot of fear of the unknown.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hi I think I'm due 1st September too! I'm 7 weeks today does that sound right?!

I have booked a private early scan for tomorrow morning I'm so nervous and terrified. I so hope this is it! 

I've had loads of symptoms, nausea & sickness, tiredness, bloating, heartburn etc. I didn't really have symptoms last time so hoping it's a good sign but I guess you never know x


----------



## meggnrenee

Congrats to both of you!!!! Wow same edd!! Yup I'm 7 weeks today. Glad you have symptoms. Idk by bbs are tender, but not bad, and I have a lil nausea here and there, but not bad. But I am exhausted! Maybe its a boy. I expected to be having terrible ms. I hope I have a scan soon, waiting for first appt with obgyn. I'm staying positive, but getting worried about the lack of symptoms.


----------



## BrownieBaby

I really don't think lack of symptoms is a sign either way. I know some people don't have any and have healthy pregnancies so try not to worry (easier said than done I know). I think tonight will be the longest of my life! This past few weeks have gone so slowly!


----------



## meggnrenee

Lol for sure! It was two weeks after I tested positive before I could get into the Dr and get pg confirmed!! Now I'm waiting for them to call and schedule my first appt. Idk if they do a scan at the first appt or not, but I sure hope so. I'm sure i'd feel better if I can see in there! Lol let us know how it goes tomorrow!!


----------



## meggnrenee

Great ... Guess I spoke too soon... Feeling super nauseous now :sick:


----------



## BrownieBaby

Typical! Take it as a good sign :)


----------



## meggnrenee

Ok weird question... When I get a spell of nausea my boobs start to feel hot almost?? Can't really describe it, its like nausea then a warm sensation in my boobs?! But it doesn't last long and neither does the nausea. ?? Any experience??


----------



## BrownieBaby

Nope. Sorry! I do get a hot flush before I am sick though, so I know its not just nausea and I will actually be sick.


----------



## meggnrenee

Ahh maybe that's what it is. I just haven't actually puked yet lol


----------



## JillieBean

I'm due September 10! Boobs and nipples hurt a lot, I'm exhausted, experiencing more nausea every day, food aversion, peeing 4-7 times a night and I'm occasionally moody.


----------



## meggnrenee

Good for you jilliebean!! Sounds like everything is going good so far!!! Anyone have an intuition as to what they are having yet??? I'm thinking boy!! All the old wives tales point to boy for me!! That and I just feel like it a boy.


----------



## BrownieBaby

My scan went well :)

Everything was perfect, baby's heart was pumping away! Just one baby in there - I was convinced there was two! 

She dated me as 7+3 (with an EDD of 30th Aug) but obviously its not that accurate this early so sticking by my LMP date of 1st September and 7+1 for now!

So happy :)

I feel so sick today. I was awake from 3:30am so think I'm going to struggle this afternoon! x


----------



## meggnrenee

That's great news!!! Yay!!! Congrats again!! FX for a happy healthy 9months for you!!


----------



## Future Mama

Can I join? I'm due September 16th with my second baby. I've had 4 miscarriages over the past few years, my most recent was in October. I'm very hopeful that this baby will stick! Only symptoms for me so far is I'm really exhausted and having to pee 2-3 times at night, the nausea hasn't kicked in yet.


----------



## meggnrenee

Congrats and welcome!!! FX for a happy healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## bethneebabe

I think I'm the last one here! Due on Sept 22nd. Third pregnancy. Excited and terrified. Hopefully getting my betas back tomorrow! DH and I have told this little bean to stick :)


----------



## meggnrenee

Welcome!! And sending good thoughts your way!! Guess I need to update with all of our due dates, we are getting a good size group going!! :hug:


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hello to everyone joining in!

My midwife called yesterday to make my booking in appointment for 30th Jan. She said she'd worked out my EDD to be 2nd September. I'm confused about how they work it out! LMP was 26th Nov - I make that to be 1st September...?

I feel rubbish today - my H has given me his cold and it wiped me out. God knows how I'll get through today at work :(


----------



## meggnrenee

BrownieBaby said:


> Hello to everyone joining in!
> 
> My midwife called yesterday to make my booking in appointment for 30th Jan. She said she'd worked out my EDD to be 2nd September. I'm confused about how they work it out! LMP was 26th Nov - I make that to be 1st September...?
> 
> I feel rubbish today - my H has given me his cold and it wiped me out. God knows how I'll get through today at work :(

my last lmp would have been my mc on 11/25, so it could be right :) ill change your edd if you decide to. Hang on there, I feel down in the dumps today and have to work two 24hr shifts back to back the next two days :(


----------



## babydust818

Hey ladies!! I would love to join. I was actually thinking of starting this thread myself if someone else wouldn't have! Glad you did meggnrenee! I got my BFP Jan 7th! I didn't think i was PG this month, so i procrastinated with testing. Immediately there was a strong BFP. I was in shock! My OH and i have been TTC since 2011. We had a MC in August 2011 at 5 weeks. We tried and tried and didn't get another BFP until August 2013. When i went to get my HCG it was only 144 and Dr. confirmed it to be a BO.

I went to the dr yesterday to confirm this pregnancy. I was real scared of course because of the reoccurant losses i've had. Dr. did a pap smear and blood work. Gave me the EDD of Sept 12!! He called me today to tell me my HCG was 16,478!! I was blown away. I think i'm further than they said. So my EDD might change in the upcoming weeks!!

So excited to chat with you girls. I haven't even read any of this thread yet, but i'm getting ready to!!


----------



## babydust818

meggnrenee said:


> Congrats to both of you!!!! Wow same edd!! Yup I'm 7 weeks today. Glad you have symptoms. Idk by bbs are tender, but not bad, and I have a lil nausea here and there, but not bad. But I am exhausted! Maybe its a boy. I expected to be having terrible ms. I hope I have a scan soon, waiting for first appt with obgyn. I'm staying positive, but getting worried about the lack of symptoms.

I have the exact same symptoms! Don't feel alone. And i also feel like i'm having a boy!


----------



## meggnrenee

Welcome and congratulations!! I haven't heard what my hcg is yet so I'm still nervous. But I'm feeling more pregnant everyday. Glad to have you join us on this journey!
I fell pregnant my first cycle after a surprise mc. I had a period and didn't know I was pregnant until a week later when I was having lots of pain. I was very shocked and excited when I didn't get a period and then got a bfp one month and a day later.

How is everyone feeling?? I spent most of the day feeling light headed, nauseous and emotional. Now I have terrible heartburn and my bbs hurt. I'm also crampy, but in my upper abs and back, not very comfy. Guess they are all good signs.


----------



## babydust818

im always having cramps in my ovaries. also lower backache every now and then. I've been more moody. real tired right now. my bbs are the most sore today than they've been but its only when I push on them through the nipple. 

megg im glad you got PG so quickly! it helps to move on from the MC. when will u know ur levels? hope u can get in quickly for ur first appt!


----------



## meggnrenee

I had a blood draw yesterday and I think hcg was in a panel so hopefully I'll know soon. My reg Dr will hopefully call me, but I haven't gotten a call about the referral to the obgyn yet. Its been a week tomorrow. So I guess I'm not really sure lol. I'm just staying positive cause everything seems fine so far.


----------



## babydust818

I'd call and be like whats my numbers!!!??? lol I did that today. I was so anxious! I hope you get the referrel soon!! I hate waiting. im soooo impatient.


----------



## BrownieBaby

meggnrenee said:


> BrownieBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone joining in!
> 
> My midwife called yesterday to make my booking in appointment for 30th Jan. She said she'd worked out my EDD to be 2nd September. I'm confused about how they work it out! LMP was 26th Nov - I make that to be 1st September...?
> 
> I feel rubbish today - my H has given me his cold and it wiped me out. God knows how I'll get through today at work :(
> 
> my last lmp would have been my mc on 11/25, so it could be right :) ill change your edd if you decide to. Hang on there, I feel down in the dumps today and have to work two 24hr shifts back to back the next two days :(Click to expand...

Ah ok, so probably am 2nd Sept then. I think that might change anyway as I think I ovulated early in the cycle, but I guess we'll find out at 12 weeks! Starting to feel more positive about this pregnancy, although its quite scary! x


----------



## mindymoo

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining :)

I am due 08/09 (actually due on DS birthday) but I will be booked in for a C Section a week before, due to 2 previous c sections. 

My Symptoms so far... Sore BBS (ouch), hunger, nausea first thing in am and last thing at night, bloated and skin break out.

my youngest son is 4 so its been a while but I am sure I will be blessed with another beautiful boy! :blue:

I haven't made my MW appt yet, think I might make an appt for when i'm 8 weeks. Slightly dreading the scan tbh what if there is nothing there??

Hope your all having a good week and symptoms are not getting anyone down too much xx


----------



## babydust818

mindymoo my OH bday is sept 8th!!


----------



## mindymoo

ahhh obvs a good day to have babies lol! couldnt believe it when I worked it out! :)


----------



## babydust818

on the due date calculator online it said my DD was sept 10 but drs office said sept 12. my hcg is on th higher side so im thinking im further than that. so my DD will change.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Thats a coincidence mindymoo!

Mine and H's birthdays are exactly 2 weeks apart (15th and 29th Sept), so if our EDD was 1st Sept it would be 2 weeks between all of ours!


----------



## babydust818

That is sooo cool Brownie!!!

I just got back from the drs today. I had to do one of those glucose tests. Everyone gripes about how bad that drink tastes, but i thought it was SOO good! Was fruit punch flavored. I'll know results tmrw and will also know when i can get a scan. I hope it's soon!!


----------



## BrownieBaby

babydust - hope your scan is very soon!

Is anyone else having a scan soon? I'm waiting for my early NHS one to come through - might ring up about that tomorrow...


----------



## babydust818

any new symptoms? I havent felt ms yet. I feel a little off sometimes but not really ms. my boobs arent as tender today. I just flip out that i feel so good for being pregnant. I hope it's not a bad sign.... I am very tired though. fell asleep twice already today.


----------



## Kittycat155

So happy to have found this thread! Please ad me for 28th:) Got BFP yesterday at 10DPO Been feeling sore boobs since 3dpo! so holding hope this is IT!


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hello kittycat! Congratulations!

Babydust - I have quite bad morning sickness, being sick throughout the day but seem ok on an evening. Headaches, veins appearing on bbs last day or two, and heartburn. Oh and I can only stomach plain food! Constantly eating to curb the sickness so I'm probably going to put on loads of weight :(


----------



## mindymoo

I haven't actually been sick but the feeling that im going to be is pretty constant :(. I am also mega bloated, a friend of mine said that the more kids you have had the quicker you start to show?! anyone know if there is any truth in that one? I know I felt my second son move earlier that first but that about it :shrug:

Well I called the docs and got my booking in apt for 28th Jan. I will be 8 weeks then. anyone else got theirs booked in?

Brownie - Wow that is a coincidence and also sounds like an expensive time of year lol! - have you requested an early NHS one? how did you do that? been thinking about an early scan... does scare me though lol.

Kittycat - Congrats on BFP!! xx


----------



## BrownieBaby

mindymoo - I have my booking in appointment on 30th Jan, so I'll be 9+3 then! I was on clomid so my consultant advised me to have one to check for multiples, so I can book one through my GP. Last time I had it when I was 8 weeks, but as I only went to the GP on Monday (I was 7 weeks) I doubt I'll have it anytime soon! Was going to ring today but might wait until Monday to chase it.


----------



## babydust818

Just called the Dr and they said my glucose came back good and my HCG is increasing. I'll have an ultrasound Thursday (23rd) at 915am!!!! YAYYY!!!! I will be right around 7 weeks, but i think i'm a couple days ahead than they think.

Also had my first good spell of MS this morning. I was preparing dinner in the crockpot and felt really sickly. I ran to the bathroom and nothing happened. I just started breaking a sweat. I got back up and started to do dishes. Then i started feeling real bad again and ran to the bathroom and dry heaved once. YAY to MS!! Makes me feel more relaxed that things are gonna be okay!!


----------



## BrownieBaby

Yay to ms babydust! Glad to hear about your results and the scan being booked in!

My ms seemed to be easing off today but gosh it came back with a vengeance this afternoon!


----------



## meggnrenee

Hi ladies!!! I've been super busy the last few days. I need to catch up!!! Welcome to the newcomers!! I'll add names and edd's when I have a few min! Hope everyone is doing great. Ms is kicking my butt now!


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - room for one more? I've tried to avoid finding out when my edd is but I suspect it's somewhere between 4th and 8th.
No symptoms for me yet but I guess it's still fairly early.
I've had one really early scan to rule out ectopic given my history and saw a teeny little heartbeat at 5w3d. I have another scan on Friday next week when I'll be 7w3d. V scare for it as my most recent loss was twins who died at 7w2d and 7w4d.
Hurry up time!!!!


----------



## babydust818

welcome Lis!!!!!


----------



## Lulle

Count me in. Think I'm due September 30th. Same as my angel baby :(

Not happy. I won't be in a long time. Expecting a MA in a few weeks.


----------



## tinymumma

I'm due on the 18th (if you go by conception date, which I do)
20th by LMP <3
I got my bfp the day after the due date of my second angel baby. I would have taken the tests, on the day, I just was so afraid of disappointment. Turns out, I should have just gone for it!


----------



## Nadhoo

Hi girls .. I will like to join this thread too .. I am due on 16th sep .. Had a DnC back in June 2013 .. I have no symptoms yet apart from a missing AF .. Going for first visit at the end of the month .. And I am doing a pretty good job of "ignoring" that I am pregnant .. Too scared


----------



## babydust818

Welcome girls!! im so sorry for your past losses but super excited for your rainbow babies!! 

tinymumma you will know for sure about how far you are at your first scan!


----------



## JillieBean

I'm feeling so negative today. I wasn't too nauseous yesterday or today, but I was significantly all week. It could be that I learned to eat something right away in the morning. I have a bunch of wondfos and I'm still getting very dark lines, especially if I dilute my urine. My other symptoms are still here though.


----------



## whigfield

Hello ladies... This is very early, but would it be possible for me to join? I got our first BFP at 9dpo (regretting testing so early now!) but after 3 losses, we are on tenderhooks this time. :nope:


----------



## Kittycat155

I know the feeling cause I tested at 9dpo and swear I saw something but wanted to go off a 100% no doubt pink line.

Having very bad cramp but have had that last few months and think it is a cyst. Not to worried about it just yete as same pain and nothing special.


----------



## whigfield

Hope the cyst clears up for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

welcome to all the new girls!! :wave:

I feel fine today. my main symptom is fatigue. I havent felt sick at all today. im just always tired and hungry lol


----------



## whigfield

@babydust Did you have many symptoms at 4 weeks? :flower:


----------



## londongirl

Hi guys

May I join? We are 5w2d now, after 2 losses (blighted ovum in May 2012; then MC at 6 weeks in Aug 2013.

This will be our first and, like many of you, we are a mix of scared, excited and wary. 

We are due 19th sept. Took me a while to look that up. I've not had major symptoms. Tender bbs and a little sleepy but that's really it. I'm on progesterone so I'm REALLY hoping that works!!!

Look forward to sharing the next 8 months (and beyond!!) with you girls!


----------



## Claire788

Hey Guys, Please can I join? DD 25th Sept.

I'm going off my head stressing, 2 MC's then a healthy DS. I thought I'd be calmer, but I'm actually more stressed than last time. Don't feel comfortable in 1st Tri right now :(

I've been POAS on different HPTs and had some varying strengths of lines, so am concerned that progression isn't happening. 

ARGGG this is just killing me waiting!!

H&H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## babydust818

welcome girls!! I definitely know how scared you all are. I check every so often to make sure im not bleeding. miscarriages definitely ruin you. I hope this is it for all of us. 


Whigfield I didnt have any symptoms at 4 weeks. I was just really dizzy. I honestly don't have many symptoms still.


----------



## Kittycat155

4 weeks today and sick still. Less boob pain but also did less standing last few days. Eat and within minutes sick to stomach. Nothing in particular yet but went shopping and entire store smelled like fish to me(that is a great way to save on groceries as NOTHING sounded good) Went to petstore and all I could smell was the small animal bedding.

Energy is still ok but napping 1-2x a day


----------



## londongirl

Yay it's finally happening!

I'm starting to lose desire for lots of foods. This was exactly the same as I had in my first preg (which was sadly a blighted ovum), but at least it shows my hcg levels are high!!

Just happy to be getting some preg symptoms finally (aside from tender bbs)!!

Anyone else getting symptoms?


----------



## babydust818

I havent felt anything in 2 days other than fatigue and irritable. scares me


----------



## londongirl

Don't worry babydust. This is def the nature of symptoms.
They come and go. Mine disappeared for a day 3 days ago but are back...

Just wait and I'm sure they will come back bigger and better :)

Try to focus on something else to distract you in the meantime. 

Xx


----------



## Nadhoo

I am so scared to do scan .. Of what the findings might be ... :(((


----------



## meggnrenee

Hi ladies!!! Welcome everyone!! I have a lot of names to add, I'm sorry I haven't yet but I promise I will tomorrow when I have some time ;) 

seems like my symptoms are coming and going like some of you. I'm guessing its normal. Good luck to all of us!! I'll get names and edd's updated tomorrow!!!


----------



## londongirl

Nadhoo said:


> I am so scared to do scan .. Of what the findings might be ... :(((

 I can SO relate. I found out I had a blighted ovum at 9.5 weeks by scan when everything had seemed normal (ie no bleeding, had good symptoms, etc). It's so scary having scans and it sux that for other people it's just a joyful thing and for us it's scary. 

I'm only 2 days behind u. (5/3). When are you having your scan?

I bet you'll come to us after with wonderful news to feed back :)


----------



## Lulle

I've been pregnant a total of 7 times (only got one live child though).

In all my pregnancies I've never really had any symptoms, except from fatigue and a sore right nipple (yes - the right one). And GAS (why isn't there a smiley for "gas"?? :growlmad: )

My boobs MIGHT have been a little more tender in the pregnancy with my 8-year old, but I've got silicone now (yes - shallow :holly:), and that might have something to do with it(?)


----------



## whigfield

My boobs are sore on and off. I've noticed if I'm laying down they don't hurt as much, vs sitting up/standing. Weird. :shrug:


----------



## mindymoo

urghhh my boobs have been killing me since I ovulated!! Whenever my 2 DS's come over for a cuddle the always decide to jump on them... ouch :( 

Sickness went over the weekend which has worried me a bit but the thought of food still doesnt appeal to me... just eating for the sake of it really and because my DH keeps on at me that I need to eat lol bless him.

Well am now 7 weeks am so pleased as didn't make it this far with my last pregnancy. But still checking EVERY time I go to the loo... sorry if TMI lol x

Hope you are all feeling good this week XX


----------



## whigfield

@mindymoo I am doing the same. Every toilet trip is traumatic at the moment! :haha:

Went to the GP today, he said I 'didn't need bloods as I wasn't bleeding' and said that, despite 3 miscarriages in a row, 'miscarriage is very common so we don't need to test.' :dohh: Completely overrides my last GP, but there you go. He's 'requesting' that I get an early scan but he thinks there is no need. I'm just going to book one privately for 6/7 weeks I think. :growlmad:


----------



## Kittycat155

My boobs barely hurt yesterday but at night time started up again. And dog stepped on them. Beats what she did when I first got her-I was laying topless she did snuggles and then...clamped to nurse. I probably traumized her as I screamed from the pain. She was mostly weaned but apparently nursing still

I did LH as I ran out of cheapie tests and saving week clearblue till I think I will get 3+ and it was darker then I have ever scene it! 

I did not finish breakfast cause started dry heaving. Dogs had this look of pure happiness as they must have sensed it was about to be theirs!


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Can I join please? I am due the 14th x


----------



## Lulle

TheDoorKnob said:


> Can I join please? I am due the 14th x

Of course you can. Welcome and congrats!:hugs:


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Thank you. I'm nervous joining. I have come over from the recurrent loss board.


----------



## Lulle

TheDoorKnob said:


> Thank you. I'm nervous joining. I have come over from the recurrent loss board.

When did you lose?

It's good to have this forum. I guess we're all pretty nervous. I'm very early on, but I don't like to talk about the pregnancy anywhere but here. Think I'll go through this pregnancy in denial if this all works out.

Others, that haven't experienced loss, say - I'M DUE

I say - I'm supposedly due :wacko: (though I'm not saying much yet - I almost didn't even tell my DP)


----------



## whigfield

@Lulle I know exactly how you feel with the "I'm supposedly due"... I told my mom (she has been very supportive throughout all the LTTTC and each loss) and it's like a compulsion to keep adding, "if it all works out", "if it all goes well", "if nothing happens", etc. I hate it!


----------



## Lulle

whigfield said:


> @Lulle I know exactly how you feel with the "I'm supposedly due"... I told my mom (she has been very supportive throughout all the LTTTC and each loss) and it's like a compulsion to keep adding, "if it all works out", "if it all goes well", "if nothing happens", etc. I hate it!

I've come to "hate" everyone who's saying "I'm due"... How the hell do they know? Expecting is probably a more accurate term to use (especially for us).

My cycle this time also wanted me to AF on Dec 20th - on the exact same date as my cycle started when I got pregnant with little sister. So due-date is the same as well. Kind of nervous about that one, though Eiril was born in August. September is still HER month in a way (I had a caesarean set up for her on Sept 21st).


----------



## TheDoorKnob

I have lost 4 babies, 3 last year. The last loss was 7 months ago. I am very lucky in that I have a beautiful son.


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear of both of your losses. :hugs:

Agree, expecting is definitely a better term.


----------



## Lulle

TheDoorKnob said:


> I have lost 4 babies, 3 last year. The last loss was 7 months ago. I am very lucky in that I have a beautiful son.

I've lost 3 in this relationship. I've also lost in previous relationships. So 5 in total. My Eiril I lost in week 32+1 due to this stupid blood cloth in my placenta. She was perfect though, and a BIG girl (5.5 lbs).

I have a beautiful daughter - she'll be nine in May. But I have her with my ex-husband. My DP is four years younger than me and doesn't have any kids. Honestly - I'm not sure if I would dare to go through this again if it wasn't for him and his urge to have kids.


----------



## TheDoorKnob

32 weeks, god I can't even imagine that, that's so awful. I am very sorry.

I hope the baby you are carrying is for keeps. Are you now on blood thinners?


----------



## Lulle

TheDoorKnob said:


> 32 weeks, god I can't even imagine that, that's so awful. I am very sorry.
> 
> I hope the baby you are carrying is for keeps. Are you now on blood thinners?

Yes, I'm on Fragmin. I was in my two latest pregnancies as well, but it didn't help. They've found that I probably have Hashimotos too, so this time I get additional medication. Hopefully it will stick this time.

It seems like I get to week 6-7, just in time to see the heartbeat, and then they die. It's really frustrating, but after my stillbirth I've gotten all kinds of deseases. Think my Hashimoto/thyroid problem might have been due to trauma.


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Gosh that is a lot to go through. Really hope this one is a keeper.

I got to see my baby last week, tiny little heartbeat. Was great to see although I know it doesn't mean anything. I seen it early before and still gone one to lose them. I hope so much I get to bring this one home.


----------



## londongirl

Please give me some reassurance.

I'm around 5w3d today, maybe 5w2d.

I haven't done a test for just over a week but gave in today. I did a FRER and got a test line so dark that you could barely see the control line, which I obviously thought was good.

But then I did a clear blue digi with the time thing on it and it said 2-3 weeks, as in not yet enough HCG to be in my 5th week of pregnancy. I can't help but feel that this will be yet another doomed pregnancy. How trustworthy is the time indicator on the clearblue digi?

I felt this massive doom and sadness in my heart when I saw that :( would greatly appreciate some reassurance.


----------



## babydust818

julia was your pee diluted? was it with FMU


----------



## Lulle

londongirl said:


> Please give me some reassurance.
> 
> I'm around 5w3d today, maybe 5w2d.
> 
> I haven't done a test for just over a week but gave in today. I did a FRER and got a test line so dark that you could barely see the control line, which I obviously thought was good.
> 
> But then I did a clear blue digi with the time thing on it and it said 2-3 weeks, as in not yet enough HCG to be in my 5th week of pregnancy. I can't help but feel that this will be yet another doomed pregnancy. How trustworthy is the time indicator on the clearblue digi?
> 
> I felt this massive doom and sadness in my heart when I saw that :( would greatly appreciate some reassurance.

CB digital can be quite "dangerous" to use, and 2-3 or 3+ doesn't indicate anything but your HCG level. And HCG-level can vary a lot. 

So please don't worry. I've been googling like mad in my earlier pregnancies, and a lot of women share your concern - but most of the times they got nothing to worry about. 

:hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

I would not worry much between the dark FRER and the fact the other did not say 1-2. Few more days it will read right. They are great for estimating but cause all women do not hit same hcg and same time they are not exact.

I would LOVE for a test to come out that would give a number like a blood sugar meter- THAT would be cool.


----------



## babydust818

my advice is to not use google at all. it tells you youre either dying, miscarrying or having a healthy pregnancy lol. I agree with lulle though. your hcg can vary from week to week. the range could be 5-7000 for one week depending on who you are. as long as that frer is dark that is all that matters. I refuse to buy a cbd just with the fear of what you're going through. my advice is don't look far into stuff. take each day as it is, vent to us girls about how you're feeling and when your scan comes you'll feel much better about things!


----------



## londongirl

Thanks so much everyone. 

Well it wasn't FMU. It wasn't even SMU. It was early afternoon and I'd peed and had a fair amount of fluid in the morning. 

I also googled and found hundreds of stories of people getting 1-2 weeks when they were 6 weeks preg and there being no probs in reality so feeling a lot better now. 


I'll def take your advice and refrain from buyin stupid digis now!!


----------



## meggnrenee

Its probably right reading 2-3, at 5wks that's 2-3 weeks after conception. Dont be worried. Mine said 1-2 still when I was just 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## mindymoo

londongirl said:


> Please give me some reassurance.
> 
> I'm around 5w3d today, maybe 5w2d.
> 
> I haven't done a test for just over a week but gave in today. I did a FRER and got a test line so dark that you could barely see the control line, which I obviously thought was good.
> 
> But then I did a clear blue digi with the time thing on it and it said 2-3 weeks, as in not yet enough HCG to be in my 5th week of pregnancy. I can't help but feel that this will be yet another doomed pregnancy. How trustworthy is the time indicator on the clearblue digi?
> 
> I felt this massive doom and sadness in my heart when I saw that :( would greatly appreciate some reassurance.

Please dont worry - I got 2-3 weeks at 5+1 and I am now 7+2 I have now stopped testing - It has been hard and I have been tempted but I have concluded that it just gets me more stressd which isn't good for either of us x Im sure all is fine x


----------



## BrownieBaby

Wow so many new additions! Welcome all and congrats :)

Lets hope we all go on to have our rainbow babies :)

My MS is really hit and miss at the minute - although I haven't had a day where I haven't been sick, some days its the morning then ok the rest of the day, others Im fine all day until after my dinner! Just doesn't make sense! Today, I've already been sick about half a dozen times! I just hope its a good sign :)

Still not heard about my early scan. Rang the hospital and they haven't even had my letter yet from the consultant to book it :( I'm hoping it will be booked for next week at the latest. Really want to see that everything is ok still!

Told my mum and sister at the weekend! They were really happy for me. My sister is about 17 weeks pregnant at the moment so if all goes well it'll be lovely to be pregnant together and to have them so close in age. They don't know about our LTTTC or previous losses though. x


----------



## babydust818

Brownie that would be great to be PG with your sister! How awesome for both of your babies to have play dates and such. As for MS, don't feel bad. I felt real bad 2 days in a row only once one day and twice the other. Then it went away for 3 days. I had nothing. Today i woke up feeling like blah. I had that knot in my stomach, but not feeling like i was going to throw up. I'm taking it all as a good sign. I hope you can get your scan soon. I can only imagine your anxiousness.

2 days until my scan! Less than 48 hours! Woohoo.


----------



## BrownieBaby

babydust good luck for your scan! xxx


----------



## MissyBee

I'm due September 3, but feeling very nervous. I'm afraid to be excited in case I lose this baby too :( I had a miscarriage at 13 weeks in 2011 with my first pregnancy, this is my second and both times were unplanned (though very much wanted!)


----------



## Lulle

I suddenly can't stand coffee. Hope that's a good sign :)


----------



## Kittycat155

I think going off any food you like/love is GREAT. I loved this indian/chinese dish and it was pricey. Husband brought it home when I was about 6 weeks last time and I just was like nope you can have it.


----------



## babydust818

I want to eat everything. it all sounds good lol. I just worry about having no symptoms.


----------



## Nadhoo

I had my scan today morning .. It was done transabdominally .. Sac measured 6 weeks 3 days and by dates I am 6 weeks 0 days .. Sac was empty .. Doc told to repeat scan in 15 days .. Going to be the longest 15 days of my life :(


----------



## Lulle

Anyone's annoyed with their significant other? I am :blush:

Don't know what it is really, but all of a sudden I feel like just being alone, and I have NO need for intimacy - what so ever. 

I just feel empty, and I pray to grandma that my feelings will come back eventually (yes - conflict with the old man - and I miss my grandma who died 36 years ago - so I let her take the load instead).

In our first pregnancy it was all love and delight. But now - being pregnant for the fourth time with him, and we still have no baby. I don't know... I'm putting on this armour. I hardly talk about being pregnant and I just wanna hide. Alone. It's like he's bugging me everytime he's opening his mouth....

:dohh:


----------



## Lulle

Nadhoo said:


> I had my scan today morning .. It was done transabdominally .. Sac measured 6 weeks 3 days and by dates I am 6 weeks 0 days .. Sac was empty .. Doc told to repeat scan in 15 days .. Going to be the longest 15 days of my life :(

Can be a late bloomer, you know. In all my pregnancies I've been told that I'm not as far in the pregnancy as I think. I've heard that one time too many, and decided to not go for a scan this time until I almost hit week 10. 

In my first pregnancy after losing our baby, we didn't see anything until scan number four. Nervewrecking everytime. 

I totally feel for you, but everything might be just fine :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

Yes. My husband is currently at his parents cause he left to late to get home and broke down on way. Foot of snow and an older car and I am ready to flip cause we can not afford a repari bill and I said just stay home, he went and...yeah.

Probably for the best as I got to enjoy tv till 1:30 am with out being told to turn it off. I am not to pleasant to be around as I am very snappy. 

I am lacking any want for sex or self sex.


----------



## Lulle

Kittycat155 said:


> Yes. My husband is currently at his parents cause he left to late to get home and broke down on way. Foot of snow and an older car and I am ready to flip cause we can not afford a repari bill and I said just stay home, he went and...yeah.
> 
> Probably for the best as I got to enjoy tv till 1:30 am with out being told to turn it off. I am not to pleasant to be around as I am very snappy.
> 
> I am lacking any want for sex or self sex.

Good to know I'm not alone, but at the same time I don't hope we'll stay like this forever. I'm usually very easy going, but these days I would be better off living by myself.


----------



## babydust818

Nadhoo - i am thinking of you. Please don't let it kick you down. 15 days really is a long time to wait, but try and keep the faith. I know you can't help but think of the worst. I know i would be too, but we have to remember that no matter what happens, we can not control it. It's not in our hands. I hope the next 15 days goes quick for you. I also pray you see that heartbeat and beanster in the sac.

Lulle - it sounds like you have some personal issues going on. Do you hold anything against your OH as to why you had a MC? Or maybe you felt like he wasn't there for you the way you thought he should've been? We tend to take everything we feel out on the person closest to us. Which for me would be my OH. I could go 15 hrs without seeing him, and miss him ALL day, but when he gets home... i just wish he would go to bed and stop being annoying lol. I think it may be the pregnancy hormones too? Idk.. I'm not trying to get into your personal business. I was jw if you were holding onto something from the past that you couldn't let go of.


----------



## Lulle

babydust818 said:


> Nadhoo - i am thinking of you. Please don't let it kick you down. 15 days really is a long time to wait, but try and keep the faith. I know you can't help but think of the worst. I know i would be too, but we have to remember that no matter what happens, we can not control it. It's not in our hands. I hope the next 15 days goes quick for you. I also pray you see that heartbeat and beanster in the sac.
> 
> Lulle - it sounds like you have some personal issues going on. Do you hold anything against your OH as to why you had a MC? Or maybe you felt like he wasn't there for you the way you thought he should've been? We tend to take everything we feel out on the person closest to us. Which for me would be my OH. I could go 15 hrs without seeing him, and miss him ALL day, but when he gets home... i just wish he would go to bed and stop being annoying lol. I think it may be the pregnancy hormones too? Idk.. I'm not trying to get into your personal business. I was jw if you were holding onto something from the past that you couldn't let go of.

Probably. I'm just really pissed in general these days. Maybe it's because I'm scared of this whole thing. I remember my last two mc's and my "relief" when I lost them. I wasn't even sad. Just tired and stressed out, but happy it wasn't another stillbirth. How sick is that?


----------



## londongirl

Nadhoo said:


> I had my scan today morning .. It was done transabdominally .. Sac measured 6 weeks 3 days and by dates I am 6 weeks 0 days .. Sac was empty .. Doc told to repeat scan in 15 days .. Going to be the longest 15 days of my life :(

I sooo feel for you. It's that uncertainty that is the hardest bit - so cruel. 

That said, it's not at all uncommon for nothing to be visible yet at 6wks. All hope isn't lost, though I kno that doesn't ease your pain xoxox


----------



## londongirl

Well I think ive finally had my first symptoms (at 5w4d). 

I cried 4 times during a comedy (I'm not a big crier, certainty not at comedies!). 

Secondly, all day my tummy has been so bloated. I've never known anything like it (and sore too - wind!). My stomach is usually flat so it's really obvious. My colleague even asked if I had good news pointing to my stomach. 

I assume this is pregnancy-related? I never had this in my previous 2 (unsuccessful) pregs...


----------



## londongirl

Well I think ive finally had my first symptoms (at 5w4d). 

I cried 4 times during a comedy (I'm not a big crier, certainty not at comedies!). 

Secondly, all day my tummy has been so bloated. I've never known anything like it (and sore too - wind!). My stomach is usually flat so it's really obvious. My colleague even asked if I had good news pointing to my stomach!!?

I assume this is pregnancy-related? I never had this in my previous 2 (unsuccessful) pregs...


----------



## babydust818

Woohoo that sounds like a good sign!!! You get a scan on Sat?


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> Woohoo that sounds like a good sign!!! You get a scan on Sat?

Well.., I'm second thinking it as I'd only be 6 weeks and it's so commOn that 6 week scans aren't conclusive. I'm thinking I may wait til 7 weeks to be more certain...

Your scan is tomorrow, isn't it?

How are you feeling??


----------



## babydust818

I understand that. if it makes you feel comfortable than I'd wait another week.

yes my scan is tmrw morning!


----------



## hilslo

Good luck for your scan this morning Rachael. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lis! I'm a nervous wreck. Just an hour and a half to go!


----------



## Lulle

babydust818 said:


> Thanks Lis! I'm a nervous wreck. Just an hour and a half to go!

Good luck!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!! :wave: All went well today!!! The US tech told me baby would be 1/5 of an inch, but baby was 1/4 of an inch! Little bigger than she expected. She said i'm right where i need to be. That my EDD is still gonna be Sept 12. I asked if there was 2 and she said no lol. She zoomed in on the baby and i heard the heartbeat! :cloud9: Seems so much more real now. I am over the moon!!!! I have a dr appt with my Dr. on Feb 11. Not real sure what for. I guess to see how i'm doing. The tech didn't say how many bpm the heartbeat was, but i was happy to just hear it! Andrew and i teared up. We are so excited!!! Makes it harder for me to hold the news in!
 



Attached Files:







us123.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









us123(2).jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GRGirl

Hi guys,

Can I join? My name's Heather and I'm currently pg after 3 losses. Tentative due date 9.24.14 but I have a scan in 11 days so I'll know more then. Scared and a nervous wreck but trying to be positive. OH and I are getting married in 2 days and we have a 26 month old together :)


----------



## Lulle

babydust818 said:


> Hey girls!! :wave: All went well today!!! The US tech told me baby would be 1/5 of an inch, but baby was 1/4 of an inch! Little bigger than she expected. She said i'm right where i need to be. That my EDD is still gonna be Sept 12. I asked if there was 2 and she said no lol. She zoomed in on the baby and i heard the heartbeat! :cloud9: Seems so much more real now. I am over the moon!!!! I have a dr appt with my Dr. on Feb 11. Not real sure what for. I guess to see how i'm doing. The tech didn't say how many bpm the heartbeat was, but i was happy to just hear it! Andrew and i teared up. We are so excited!!! Makes it harder for me to hold the news in!

So happy for you :kiss:


----------



## Kittycat155

Welcome:) Can't wait to see scan in 11 days!

WOW great scan and the HB! Congrats.


----------



## londongirl

The scan and the heartbeat... Could you be any happier!!!


----------



## hilslo

Woo hoop Rachael - fantastic news!!!! I hope I can continue the good news tomorrow.... I'm terrified!

Heather - welcome, fingers crossed this one is the one.

I think I spotted a little bit more exciting news in your signature too. Are you getting married on Saturday????? If so congratulations - tell us all about it!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls!!!! I am just so excited. Still doesn't seem real! After the scan i had to go get my wedding dress altered. I felt like my life was all coming together finally! :)

Lis your scan is going to be just fine!! I can't wait to hear the news and see that bean!!


----------



## Nadhoo

Congrats girl :D


----------



## hilslo

Scan went okay!!!! So relieved..... Measured right on track and had a heartbeat of 152.
Please chalk you chalk me up as 8th September edd (fingers crossed!)

They offered me another reassurance scan in two weeks. Nervous already lol!


----------



## babydust818

Aww you're due on my OH's bday! SO glad everything went okay!!! I knew it would. YAY!! Have you had any symptoms yet? Get you a ticker now girl!!!


----------



## londongirl

SO happy for you Lis :) what WONDERFUL news!

I reached a milestone today. Today I am 6 weeks. This was the day that I miscarried (naturally) last time (in August last year). I had woken up with spotting, which progressed to what I experienced as a fairly typical AF. Scan confirmed foetus hadn't developed properly.

This morning I woke up and no blood - just clear CM. Also I feel *exhausted* and BBs killing, so it feels really different in a good way :) I never had many symptoms with the last loss.

I celebrated my milestone by changing my status to 'pregnant' and adding a ticker :)


----------



## londongirl

Hahaha I just noticed my ticker is really weird!!! It is going backwards and says I only have -42 days to go!!!!!!!


----------



## londongirl

It's corrected itself now!!


----------



## hilslo

Thanks guys! Today is 7w4d for me which is the day we discovered my second twin had died so I'm celebrating mine too! I think I might also be brave enough to get a ticker too - though I'll have to battle on the computer first as I'm technically- ********!
Julia - what time is your scan today?


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Thanks guys! Today is 7w4d for me which is the day we discovered my second twin had died so I'm celebrating mine too! I think I might also be brave enough to get a ticker too - though I'll have to battle on the computer first as I'm technically- ********!
> Julia - what time is your scan today?

Thanks for remembering :)

I decided to delay it by a week as I don't want to go and them say they can't see anything. 6 weeks is such a mixed time in terms of scans- way safer bet at 7 weeks. I'm half tempted to just not have a scan. After my first MC, which was a MMC, I was so keen to get an early scan with my second preg. But then I started bleeding naturally. I just know the anguish of having a scan and seeing bad news, I've never had a positive scan experience, so I'm kind of avoiding it.

Does anyone else relate?


----------



## babydust818

Julia woohooo for another milestone reached!! Awesome way to celebrate it too. I think you should go next week. Everything will be okay and you'll be so happy you went! Then you will have another milestone completed!!

Lis when you get the ticker you want to use the BBcode one for this site. It's the only one that works. Yay to getting past another milestone from last time :)

You girls feeling anymore symptoms? I feel about the same as a week ago. I guess I'm just onenof the lucky ones? Still so surreal seeing my peanut on the ultrasound. I've never had a baby with a heartbeat. First pregnancy I lost at 5w. Second pregnancy I didn't have a fetus, only a sac. So I'm feeling real good right now!! :)


----------



## Kittycat155

I sorta relate to the scan. I went and there was HB and baby alive but measured weeks behind and I was lightly spotting around then anyways. I KNEW I was right on dates and also date they gave me meant that I conceived on or after the day I had Positive HPT which was obviously not possible. So all it did was make me realize chances are that one was not working out and spotting turned to light bleeding and then me going in at 9 weeks*their estimate from original scan) to ER and told no HB


----------



## hilslo

I've got a ticker!!! Never had one before as I was too scared. However, I figured not putting one up didn't work so maybe putting one up will convince bean to stick around! Can't help the jinx worry though! 

Boobs have started to hurt a bit. Hopefully a good sign!

How are symptoms going for the rest of you guys. I get very few so any little thing is an achievement! Have you all got little milestones in place? My next one is my 9w2d scan on the 6th. I refuse to think further ahead than that!


----------



## babydust818

yay to a new ticker Lis!!! I'm proud of ya!!! i haven't had much sickness lately. I just feel blah or nauseous and times but never enough to actually get sick. my BBs are a little sore this morning but even that comes and goes. I have been feeling alot in my uterus and ovaries. idk if it's stretching or what! my next milestone is to get to week 9. my BO ended 8w4d.


----------



## mindymoo

Hey Girls - I have also just got a ticker eeeek!! Go us!!

I have my first mw appt tomorrow - looking forward to that and knowing that soon I will get my appt through for a scan. Im predicting end of feb so ageeees to wait but im sure it will be worth it!! How are you all feeling this week? 
I had a bit of stretching over the weekend but i dont like these pains as they remind me so much of the bad pains :( but everytime i go to the loo and nothing there (tmi) it makes me happy as i know my little bean is growing :)

xxxx happy monday everyone :)


----------



## mindymoo

ohh my ticker didnt show:(


----------



## mindymoo

hmmm does this work??


----------



## mindymoo

help :(


----------



## babydust818

mindymoo I can see your ticker! woohoo!! good luck at your mw appt and I sure hope you get to see beany in about a month. I feel the same as far as stretching thrn running to bathroom to make sure there's no blood. I worry constant. it's habit. I haven't felt much other than little things. nothing is constant just the stretching.


----------



## hilslo

Yeay - loving the ticker mindymoo! A wonderful raspberry (my favourite fruit!)

I'm getting lots of stretching pains too. Hopefully our beans are beginning to stretch their limbs too!
Enjoy your mw appt tomorrow. It's one of the few apts where it's not that nerve-wracking as at this stage the mw can't measure the baby (at least they don't where I am in London). Therefore there can be no bad news. Whoop whoop for stress-free apts!


----------



## babydust818

I love feeling that stretching. reassures me. Even though i just had a sonogram, i wish i could have another one next week. Just for the reassurance.


----------



## mindymoo

hilslo - Yey for your raspberry too!! I think the next few weeks our beans have a big growth spurt so lots of stretching is too be expected I suppose. Yeah Im in Gloucestershire and today they don't do a lot just all medical background ect but such a relief just to make it to the mw lol - didn't get that far last time! 

babydust - You are lucky to get a scan, I had a dream they sent me for one last night lol but I know I have to wait - but it will be worth it :)

Caught up with one of my best friends last night who is 33 weeks gone and a bit uncomfortable (I am one of a group of 5 best friends, 4 of us are expecting lol) I felt her little man kicking away, cant wait to feel that myself Its the one thing i miss once you have the baby lol x


----------



## Lulle

I haven't felt any stretching for two days. I don't like the absence.


----------



## babydust818

Lulle - you're not alone. I feel like i haven't felt much either. I also feel like i'm not feeling things the way everyone else is. That makes me start to worry and then i start doubting everything. WE CAN NOT DO THAT! We need to stay positive.


----------



## Lulle

Had some blood tests taken on Monday since I've got Hishamotos and use medicine. All results were great, but HCG was 4200!!! 

4200 on wk 5+3. That's quite a lot. Normally, my HCG has been around 1000 at this time. I'm starting to wonder if we're looking at :oneofeach:


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Do any of you lovely ladies have a retroverted uterus? If you do are you having problems with your bowels? I am finding it quite difficult going, not due to constipation but actually passing stools. Sorry for the TMI!


----------



## babydust818

Lulle said:


> Had some blood tests taken on Monday since I've got Hishamotos and use medicine. All results were great, but HCG was 4200!!!
> 
> 4200 on wk 5+3. That's quite a lot. Normally, my HCG has been around 1000 at this time. I'm starting to wonder if we're looking at :oneofeach:

that's great numbers!! at 5w4d mine was 16,478. I got an ultrasound done at 6w6d that showed just one bean. I was really thinking twins since my sister has then and OHs sister has them. I've saw girls with 1000 HCG that had twins! so you just might!


----------



## londongirl

Hi girls

So I woke up 2 days ago and the few symptoms I had seemed to have reduced. I fel really, really poo. But then yesterday a calm came over me and I felt I was able to mentally let you. Whatever will be will be and all that. 

This eve, I feel they have come back. Still not strong but they never were. BBs a little sore, and food aversions. I only realised I had these when hubby asked what I wanted for dinner and nothing appealed except a steak and red jelly. I'm usually veggo lol!!!


----------



## meggnrenee

Hi ladies!!! Looks like everyone is doing well. Good to see everyone's new tickers!! 
I got to see my lil baby yesterday for the first time!! It was amazing! Moving around already and we got to hear the heartbeat too! I'm about six days less Prego than they fist thought, but I knew that. I kept telling everyone I wasn't as far as the said I was. So my new edd is Sept 7, and today I am 8w3d!! 
ill post pictures shortly!! 
congrats again ladies!!!


----------



## meggnrenee

pics!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140128_17_02_55_Pro.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









WP_20140128_17_03_02_Pro.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









WP_20140128_17_03_11_Pro.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## londongirl

meggnrenee said:



> pics!

*wonderful* news!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Megg i am so jeal of your sonogram! Your pictures are so clear and crisp. Love it!!! Looks like a very healthy bean growing! CONGRATS!


----------



## Lulle

Congrats, Megg :)


----------



## Nadhoo

Congrats Megg :D

I too had my repeat scan today .. And saw my bean with a heart beat .. So so happy .. 

Hope we all have a smooth journey ahead of us to get our rainbows .. XO


----------



## babydust818

me too nadhoo!


----------



## londongirl

Wow so amazingly cool to hear of all the scan results :)

I'm coming up to 7 weeks but I've decided just to wait until I'm offered a scan. I'm just truing to distract myself and forget I'm preg or I get too nervous. Get me?

On a different note, what's everyone doing for exercise? I'm pretty active as a person but I've been too scared to do much! There doesn't seem to be much consensus about what is or isn't ok. I did yoga tonight, which felt fine. Interested in what others are doing?

X


----------



## babydust818

I had recently lost 100 lbs (YAY). I was doing hiit cardio and the day i found out i was pregnant i was questioning if i should still be doing the exercise. 2 days later i did my workout routine and there was pink spotting. I immediately stopped working out after that. So it's been 3 weeks now where i've done nothing. I asked my dr if it was okay to still continue my work out routine and he said yes. I've just been too chicken to do it. I need to start doing something though. It's catching up to me.


----------



## londongirl

Yeah I agree. Maybe it's just doing something not as intense but enough to get heart working like slow jog or something?


----------



## Kittycat155

I am doing walking and plan to spend some time in pool in few months. Plastic inflatable that is about 30 inches deep so not to special but my dog loves when I make splashes and figure that has to be good exercise/will help pains by that far into it!:)


----------



## armywife03

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you :) I am 5 weeks 6 days! I had a chemical in November ( my second with in 7 months)so I'm still nervous . I have had a scan at 5 weeks showed a Sac with a yolk sac. My levels were good 4000 at 5 weeks and progesterone was actually really high ! I go back for a scan at 7 weeks :) I'm exited to be here and am looking forward to sharing our pregnancies:)


----------



## mindymoo

Londongirl - I am also waiting untill im offered a scan, im too scared too lol it would be nice to know everything is ok though probs stop me stressing as much...oh if only it was simple lol - exercise wise, i think if you are used to it and do it regularly i don't think its a problem. I did insanity last year in prep for my wedding in Aug but haven't done anything since. I am now putting on weight on top of honeymoon weight and also on top of MC weight oops my bad! will just have to work extra hard afterwards! 

armywife - welcome and congrats!!H&H 9 months hun :) x x

Congrats to you ladies on your scans!! so exciting! x

AFM - Its my birthday weekend...am sadly turning 30 my original plan was to drink through it...cant do that now so going to eat through it instead lol. I am off out for a meal tonight with family and then with friends tomorrow. 

Have a great weekend everyone x x x


----------



## babydust818

Went to the drs at 1130 because i had light pink spotting. I'm left with even more questions. The dr went over my sonogram with me. Said baby looked okay but he did see a dermoid tumor in my right ovary and a cyst in my left ovary. He said the dangers of that to the baby are none, but it may be affecting my hormone levels (progesterone). He scheduled me another scan on Monday at 1030am. I have to go see my original dr later that day at 230pm. He asked if we heard a heartbeat and i said yes. He said well that's good because only 3% who have a heartbeat ends bad. So that gave me a little bit of reassurance. He said the tumor could be a reason why i am spotting because it's left over from when i ovulated..... or something like that. I didn't follow that part. I am just anxious now for Monday to get here.... i don't know whether to cry or not.


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> Went to the drs at 1130 because i had light pink spotting. I'm left with even more questions. The dr went over my sonogram with me. Said baby looked okay but he did see a dermoid tumor in my right ovary and a cyst in my left ovary. He said the dangers of that to the baby are none, but it may be affecting my hormone levels (progesterone). He scheduled me another scan on Monday at 1030am. I have to go see my original dr later that day at 230pm. He asked if we heard a heartbeat and i said yes. He said well that's good because only 3% who have a heartbeat ends bad. So that gave me a little bit of reassurance. He said the tumor could be a reason why i am spotting because it's left over from when i ovulated..... or something like that. I didn't follow that part. I am just anxious now for Monday to get here.... i don't know whether to cry or not.

Poor yOu :(

Tot get why you would feel worried but reading it objectively, the growth has nothing to do with your bub and will have no effect :) your bub is still growing properly and doc himself said 3% - that's tiny percent :)

Good news!!


----------



## londongirl

Mindmoo - happy bday!! Do all your fam and friends kno about preg?
I went out with colleagues today and kept having to say "no I'll get mine!" and ordering tonic and pretending it's g&t. 
I'm close to my colleagues so wouldve told them if it weren't for previous 2 losses. 

I reach 7 weeks tomorrow. Starting to feel hopeful (which itself scares me!!) but ive had no cramps or spotting and I have lots of food aversion so seems to be going the right way...


----------



## londongirl

Nothing new to report but just a little post so I can see my ticker on 7 weeks :)


----------



## bethneebabe

So glad to see everything is progressing so well for everyone! It looks like I will be having an ultrasound next week with my specialist so just praying it goes well. Nausea and food avoidance kicked in big time this past week and breasts are definitely bigger. My HCGs at 4 and 5 weeks were more than doubling so I'm praying this little bean sticks!!!


----------



## Nadhoo

Bethneebabe,

Fingers crossed for u .. From ure symptoms it sounds like ure pregnancy is progressing well ..


----------



## mindymoo

Londongirl - Thanks hun, and yeah my pregnancy is the worst kept secret EVER! everyone knew we were trying and knew about previous loss, Im very close to my family and would prefer that they knew in case anything goes wrong as they are amazing support for me and my DH. Plus they would know straight away as I always share a bottle of wine with mum and sisters so would have been soooo obvs lol x x


----------



## babydust818

OHHHHHH i just wanna jump up and down with excitement! I got to see peanut today and it was the most CUTEST thing ever to see it's little arms and legs wiggling around. My gosh it was adorable! Heartbeat was 173 bpm. Also baby is measuring 2 days ahead as of right now. Such a strong little bean i got!! OOO i am just so excited. I go see my OBGYN at 230 to go over everything. I hope it's all good news!!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 7









baby2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> OHHHHHH i just wanna jump up and down with excitement! I got to see peanut today and it was the most CUTEST thing ever to see it's little arms and legs wiggling around. My gosh it was adorable! Heartbeat was 173 bpm. Also baby is measuring 2 days ahead as of right now. Such a strong little bean i got!! OOO i am just so excited. I go see my OBGYN at 230 to go over everything. I hope it's all good news!!

I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!! you must feel on cloud 9 - and what great pics!!

You are true testament to the fact that having minimal symptoms doesn't mean something's wrong - you've had very few symptoms and your bub is perfect :D are you still having few symptoms?

Yay!!


----------



## londongirl

I got my letter for my first midwife appt (24/2) and scan (6/3). They've scheduled it for 12 weeks and I'm just gonna leave it like that unless (I hope not...) I have any concerning symptoms...

Feeling nervous already :|


----------



## hilslo

Babydust - fantastic news!!! You sound over the moon and rightly so. That's a lovely strong heartbeat! I'm intrigued by what symptoms you have too. I currently have absolutely zero. No sore boobs, no tiredness and no ms. Not even peeing more than usual! Absolutely terrified of another mmc. Scan is on Thursday and I'm beginning to dread it. I know some ladies get very few symptoms but I don't think many get zero!

I joined a group for people in 1st tri with minimal symptoms in the hope that it would make me feel better but they were all complaining about their symptoms lol ?!?!?

How's everyone else doing - who's got scans this week?


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Babydust - fantastic news!!! You sound over the moon and rightly so. That's a lovely strong heartbeat! I'm intrigued by what symptoms you have too. I currently have absolutely zero. No sore boobs, no tiredness and no ms. Not even peeing more than usual! Absolutely terrified of another mmc. Scan is on Thursday and I'm beginning to dread it. I know some ladies get very few symptoms but I don't think many get zero!
> 
> I joined a group for people in 1st tri with minimal symptoms in the hope that it would make me feel better but they were all complaining about their symptoms lol ?!?!?
> 
> How's everyone else doing - who's got scans this week?

Are your BBs big and/or sore?


----------



## hilslo

Neither - exactly the same as normal!


----------



## babydust818

Aww thanks girls!! I'm so glad i can give y'all support and reassurance. My symptoms are seriously minimal. Maybe 2-4 times a week my boobs will hurt for a short period of time. I still haven't gotten sick. Sometimes i'll feel a little 'off', but that is it. I definitely forget i'm pregnant sometimes. I hope that helps you girls. I can't wait for your scan Julia! My next scan is March 6th! (Same as you Julia!!!) I went to my other dr appt today at 230. The spotting i had the other day is from a bleed in the placenta. Dr said as long as the bleed doesn't get bigger than things should be fine. He said it's not abnormal. He sees this in other women. He just doesn't want it to get worse because it can result in miscarriage. My progesterone level was only 14.6. Dr wants it to be 25 or higher. He said i am in a grey area. So he's putting me on a supplement. I went to get it and my insurance doesn't cover it and would of been $450 USD. That is insane!!! So they faxed my dr office to see if they could get a generic. So i'm waiting to hear back from that!


----------



## hilslo

$450 that's crazy. Thank god for the NHS - my prescription costs £7 for a month's supply. Drug companies really do make fortunes!

Thanks for commenting on your symptoms (or lack thereof) makes me mor hopeful that bubs is okay in there. I keep telling dh how good it would be if you had a little green light on you so you could see if it was okay! I find it so weird that it's inside me but I have absolutely no idea what's going on in there!


----------



## babydust818

I know what you mean Lis! When i saw the baby move its little arms and legs i felt like it was fake! LOL. It was like "wow that's going on inside of me right now?!!?". It was so cute! I wish we could have our own scan equipment at home so we could look whenever we wanted! When is your next appt?


----------



## londongirl

$450??! is that the progesterone suppositories?
If you're pregnant in the UK, you get FREE prescriptions for anything. That continues for 10 months after you've given birth too. It's crazy amazing..

It's hard to know what are real symptoms or searching for symptoms. My BBs are intermittently a little sore and I'm tired. That is it!!

So relieving to see you're in same boat Rach AND your bub is healthy :)

Is your 6/3 scan your dating scan?

Xx


----------



## GRGirl

I haven't posted on here in a while, but I'm due 9.26 with #2. Had a scan this past Saturday and saw HB at 120, had another one yesterday and HB was at 124.4, RE said everything looks good but to come back on 2/17 for another scan.

I've had 3 losses so I am super paranoid and I have NO idea how I will get through the next 13 days, let alone the rest of the first tri. All of my losses were < 6 weeks so this is the furthest I've gotten except for DS.

As far as symptoms, I have low level nausea constantly all day and food aversions and just generally feel like I'm hungover. Sore boobs and very emotional (but that could be from the Progesterone). I'm on 200 mg Progesterone a day and it's $186 every 15 days :( I have to be on it until 10 weeks at full dose and then on a half dose from 10-12 weeks before stopping.


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hey everyone, not been on in a while but good to read about so many positive scans!

I had another scan last week at 9+4 due to having some brown discharge/spotting but everything was fine! We saw the heartbeat and his/her arms/legs. It seemed so much bigger than last time! Can't believe I'm in double figures now, at 10+1! 

I can't say I'm with you on lack on symptoms! I've had quite bad ms, sick everyday a few times at least. Feel shocking most of the day, exhausted and lots of headaches. Had cramps and a few sharp pains but everything seems to be ok - I'm assuming they are stretching/growing pains. 

xxx


----------



## babydust818

Great news Brownie! SO happy baby is healthy and growing so big! I had a scan 6w6d and another 8w3d and i can't believe what a difference that short amount of time made! Baby seemed so much bigger and could actually see the head, arms and legs! It's so awesome isn't it!?!?

GRGirl you are not alone! I too am freaking out all the time with having 2 previous losses. My first one was at 5 weeks and my second i found out at 6 weeks but didn't miscarry until 8w4d. It's very hard to keep a positive outlook when you've been through so many trials. Just try to keep positive. You heard a heartbeat and have made it further than you ever have... just like me!! This is our rainbows!!! Keep us updated with everything.

AFM when i woke up this morning i had a tiny bit of spotting again and 2 pen point clots. I called dr and he seems to think it's normal with a placenta tear. I hate knowing i have that, but i sure hope it can heal itself. I did get my progesterone. They ended up sending it to another pharmacy. The pharmacist had to specially make it. She gave me a 32 day supply for $32. MUCH BETTER than $450!!


----------



## GRGirl

Can I go to your pharmacy?! I'm stuck paying $186 every 15 days and it drives me nuts!!!!


----------



## babydust818

I can't believe you have to pay that much. I have insurance and it wouldn't cover it at all. Not even my $32 supply. They had to send it to a special pharmacy bcz of a certain compound or something that's in the progesterone? Idk. I didn't follow. I wonder if you talked to your dr if you could get it any cheaper somewhere else?


----------



## BrownieBaby

babydust - it must be so scary though, having spotting and clots! I really hope it repairs itself soon! So glad you got the drugs cheaper - I'm so lucky we have the NHS here.

Feeling a bit better today - not sure how long it will last though! Only been sick once! :)


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! It's been so quiet in here lately. How is everyone? Any new symptoms or any symptoms subsiding? Any scans?!?!

On Feb 3 i got my doppler. I was 8w3d. I've been trying to find peanuts heartbeat every day for at least 40 mins with no luck. Last night i was laying in bed and found it!!! It brought tears to my eyes and made me so overjoyed. For a split second the hb got up to 184, but it hovered around 158-165. It was so beautiful. :cloud9:

Any plans for valentine's day?!


----------



## Lulle

I had a scan today and could see the heartbeat for the first time. I know that's no guarantee, but so far so good :)


----------



## hilslo

Fantastic news Lulle! As you say, it's no guarantee (there never is unfortunately) but the only indication you have is good so fingers crossed! 

It's all gone a bit quiet on here lately - any other scans /appts booked in? I have a mid-wife appt tomorrow and then my nuchal scan on the 20th - eek!!! Completely torn between terrified and excited. I'm sure it will tip towards terrified by the time it comes round (fingers crossed I make it that far!)


----------



## babydust818

Happy 10 weeks Lis!! Your appt will go great. So happy for you!!!

Lulle - That is great you heard babies heartbeat! Doesn't it just melt your heart? I know it's no guarantees. It's so hard having losses because you can just never enjoy pregnancy like some people do. We worry over every constant thing.

I have a scan on March 6th. I can't wait to see how much peanut has grown! My last scan i was measuring 2 days ahead. So idk if i'm relaly 9w4d today or 9w6d? Oh well lol.


----------



## hilslo

Baby dust - I missed your earlier post - that's amazing that you found the heartbeat on your Doppler - it must be very comforting to hear!

Just been to the loo and (sorry in advance for Tmi!) my discharge was quite yellow almost brownish. I'm on progesterone suppositories so discharge is normally a bit odd and I've had a bit of yellowish before. It doesn't smell and it's not itchy. I'm waiting on test results from the doc as i mentioned my discharge was quite yellow at times but whilst I wait for the results I just wondered if anyone else has this or if it's just me :-(


----------



## babydust818

I get yellowish/green stuff too. I'm on progesterone as well, but just started about a week ago. I read online the yellow discharge is normal. Many pregnant women experience it! :)


----------



## hilslo

Ooh thanks - makes me feel better! I hate worrying about everything but it's Soooo hard not to! So glad I have you ladies for support! X


----------



## GRGirl

Yep I'm on progesterone too and just went in yesterday to see my RE (baby looked great, measuring right on track and heartbeat was 158 bpm!). I mentioned the yellowish-sometimes almost dark yellow discharge and she said the Progesterone will do it to you. As it ages in the vagina, what comes out gets darker and can be scary looking. I SO can't wait to get off of it! I hate the Progesterone :(


----------



## hilslo

That discharge sounds v similar! So glad it's not just me! 

Great heartbeat! 2013 looks like it was mean to you - I hope 2014 is a lot friendlier. So far so good!


----------



## amielouise27

Hi all,

Due September 2nd!! Haven't had scan yet so currently feeling like a fat, lazy person as I feel like i'm huge and all I seem to be doing is sleeping!! :(

Amie


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Amie!! I know the feeling about being fat and lazy! Insatiable appetite + no gym = fat Lis (and it's not bump yet lol!)

Have you got a scan booked in any time soon? Are you in the uk?


----------



## hilslo

Had my MW appt today. Can't believe my next milestone is my nuchal scan next week! A bit earlier than I'd like but thankful I can find out if there's something wrong a week earlier.

The appt today went well but a bit sad talking through my previous failed pregnancies. I asked if she could find out who did my 12 week scan last time as I want to avoid him (not noticing my pregnancy was ectopic has made me seriously lose faith in him. She doesn't have access to the hospital records though??!?! Only what the report in terms of forms. She talked me through how to approach it if I get assigned him again though which was good of her!


----------



## Kittycat155

Wow how odd that the id number or name would not be on. Glad you will not have to have him if it comes to it though.


----------



## babydust818

I hope you don't get him again Lis. If you do, at least you'll know how to handle it!


----------



## GRGirl

I really hope you don't get him again; that would be terrible! But at least you can be a bit more prepared this time.

I'm just waiting for my next RE appointment- it's next Mon the 17th and then she'll discharge me to my regular OB. Really looking forward both to seeing the baby again and being able to go to the "regular preggo" appointments :)


----------



## Lulle

I'm nauseous. I don't throw up, but I'm not feeling good at all. Oh well - this is what I hoped for...


----------



## babydust818

thats good lulle. it sucks bcz no one wants to be sick but it's reassuring. 

afm not much new. seems symptoms have subsided for the most part. my boobs only hurt if I wear a bra with under wire. no nausea or nothing. I feel fine and almost like im not even prego. just very bloated. thank goodness for that doppler bcz I'd be panicking right now thinking something bad was wrong.


----------



## GRGirl

Went in to the dr yesterday and scan went well. Baby measured right on track at 8w5d and hb was 179. RE said everything was so great that she's sending me to my regular OB for everything now.

I'm actually starting to get hopeful that maybe this will be our take home baby :D


----------



## babydust818

That is great news!! So happy for ya! My last scan was when i was 8w3d and i was measuring 8w5d with a hb of 173! Sounds like our babies are healthy! I listened this morning on the doppler and the babies heart was just a beating away. I think he/she was sleeping at first bcz the heart rate was only 135 and then started raising shortly after lol. I can't wait until March 6 for my new scan!!! I'll be 12w6d at the scan. I hope everything is still progressing nicely and my placenta tear has healed itself. 

How is everyone else doing? Happy 11 weeks Lis!!

My symptoms have completely disappeared. I hardly had any to begin with, but now i feel just bloated/fat and that is it.


----------



## hilslo

My symptoms seem to have finally arrived lol! I hit 10 weeks and now feel slightly sick all day. It's by no means too bad and eating seems to stop it for a while so I'm still eating like a horse even though my insatiable appetite has subsided!
I'm starting to get a bit bloated/ fat too. I think it's prob due to all the extra food but happily passing it off to dh as baby bump!

Those are some good heart beats ladies. Mine was 169 at 9w2d. I know it's in the normal range but a bit lower than average. Trying not to worry too much but it keeps creeping in :-( 

How are the nerves/ worries/ excitement levels going for you ladies?


----------



## hilslo

Ooh - first post as a lime! I love the fruit tickers!!!


----------



## babydust818

wow that's great news that you're starting to feel sick. I guess it's never too late to start getting symptoms. As for me, I worry that my next sonogram there will be a bad find. At the same time I feel confident that things are going to be ok. I guess it's just the worries and wonders after a miscarriage. I don't know if I'll ever feel 100 percent confident with the pregnancy because of the miscarriages, but I truly feel like this is my rainbow

I feel like this has been the LONGEST 10.5 weeks of my life lol


----------



## Nadhoo

I have been feeling slightly sick all day through for past couple of weeks .. And suddenly feel so fatigued I have to lie down for a bit .. Didn't have any symptoms before that ..


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hi girls, sounds like not much is happening around here at the minute, everyone seems to be waiting for appointments/scans!

I had my 12-week scan yesterday and everything was perfect! It was amazing to see them moving around and hiccuping! They've brought be forward 4 days, so I'm now due on 29/08/14! So I guess I shouldnt really be in this thread?! 

So relieved, and feel like this might actually happen for us. Still have that doubt in the back of my mind though, that this is too good to be true and something could still go wrong :(


----------



## hilslo

Fantastic news Browniebaby!!!! Have you got any pictures - we'd love to spy your bean!
I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow. Feel like a bit of a fraud as I'm not 12 weeks but hope you've started a string of positive scans!

Baby dust - I share your exact thoughts and flit between going why wouldn't this happen. It is much more common to get pregnant and have a baby 9 months later than it is to miscarry but.... Then I go by my personal 100% fail rate and don't feel anywhere near confident! Just got to focus on the good thoughts and try to push away the scary ones!

Nadhoo - very odd that we've both started getting symptoms relatively late on! Hope you find it as reassuring as I do. Only on here could we rejoice in feeling sick


----------



## Lulle

A little bit of nausea still, but coping. The worst part is my stomach. Pardon my language, but when I REALLY need to go, like every other day, it feels like shitting bricks. It hurts like hell, and I'm expecting to split in two :(

Job interview tomorrow. I'm not sure if it's nervousness or pregnancy that gives me nausea. 

Glad to hear your scans are ok :)


----------



## babydust818

Nadhoo I hope u start feeling better!

brownie so happy your scan was perfect!!!

Lulle good luck at your interview! I hope ur stomach issues start to subside.

I'm just feeling the normal. when I was listening to baby's heartbeat earlier with my Doppler I'm pretty sure the baby kicked the Doppler because I heard a loud noise and then the baby moved. How cute!


----------



## HappyMumMarie

Pregnant with rainbow baby after MC in May 2012, Due 27th September. Keeping very cautious.


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Marie! Fingers crossed this bean will have better luck. You've done it once you can do it again. Have you got any more scans/ appts booked in?

I had my nuchal scan today and it went well. Still measuring 2 days ahead of where I think I am but bean was asleep so no waving this time! I'd attach pics but I'm a techno- ****** so have no idea how to from my phone!


----------



## GRGirl

Hi Marie! I'm due 9/24 so just a few days ahead of you.

Lulle- I am right there with you :( I have horrible constipation, to the point it tears and it's already activating up the hemorrhoids from DS.

Hilslo- congrats on a great scan! Can't wait til that's me!

AFM- I'm not feeling well at all- splitting headache, nausea 24/7, no energy. Called my RE today in tears because I can't take it anymore- the Progesterone suppositories I'm on have been causing me irritation/itching/burning for about 3 weeks and the last couple days It's gotten so much worse. So they think I have a yeast infection (apparently you can get it as a reaction to the suppositories?) and I'm on something for that, plus they switched my Progesterone to oral. I go tonight after work to pick that up and I'm PRAYING it helps. I'm just about at my wit's end. I only have to be on it for another 2 weeks.


----------



## HappyMumMarie

hilslo said:


> Welcome Marie! Fingers crossed this bean will have better luck. You've done it once you can do it again. Have you got any more scans/ appts booked in?
> 
> I had my nuchal scan today and it went well. Still measuring 2 days ahead of where I think I am but bean was asleep so no waving this time! I'd attach pics but I'm a techno- ****** so have no idea how to from my phone!

Thank you hilslo :hugs:

I have my 12 week scan booked for 20th March i will be 12 weeks and 5 days. Just can't seem too stop worrying, keep having nightmares that i will get there and i will be given bad news. I'm tired of worrying :(


----------



## BrownieBaby

Hilslo thanks and glad your scan went well :) let's keep this run of positive scans going! 

Welcome Marie :)

Sorry for those that aren't feeling well. I haven't had a great day but feeling loads better than I have done. 13 weeks tomorrow, can't believe I've almost made it to second tri!!


----------



## Hope39

Hi All

So i figured i need to be a bit brave and post somewhere other than the recurrent mc thread. I know i should go join the girls on PARL but as soon as i step in that thread i step out again so im doing it different this time :)

I am hoping that my rainbow is finally on its way, i have been on this journey for 4 years and have 6 little angel babies.

Now pregnant for the 7th time, i have never made it past 6ish weeks and they have all been missed miscarriages. Well No7 is slightly different so far, i had my first scan and measured 5w 4d with a heartbeat and last wednesday i had my 2nd scan, 8w 2d and the heart was still beating

Very big milestone for me to achieve :)

My due date based on lmp is 27 September 

I hope i am here to stay

xx


----------



## babydust818

Hope I am so happy for you!! the fact your babys heart is still beating is wonderful news! so sorry for all of your losses. I know youre here to stay!!!


heres my 11 weeks bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140221_110051.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hilslo

Oh Hope - I'm so thrilled for you!!! I really hope this is your rainbow, you've had a tough ride!

Babydust - definitely a difference. Do you find you get bigger during the day? In the morning I'm definitely a bit thicker ( I put on a fitted dress for work yesterday and had to take it off as it didn't look good with a paunch!) but by the evening I look quite a bit bigger! 

Marie - I know that worry oh so well! I think in PAL we all get it. We're all here for you and so far (fingers crossed!) this thread seems to be lucky!! I'm looking forward to hear all about your wriggly bean on the 20th!!

Browniebaby - 2nd trimester!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Lis I am always smaller in the morning. I think I bloat more during the day as I eat lol. I've already ate entirely too much this pregnancy. I'm trying to eat healthier and better starting today. otherwise I'll be gaining wayyy too much!


----------



## hilslo

I know - I'm eating like a horse lol!


----------



## amielouise27

hilslo said:


> Welcome Amie!! I know the feeling about being fat and lazy! Insatiable appetite + no gym = fat Lis (and it's not bump yet lol!)
> 
> Have you got a scan booked in any time soon? Are you in the uk?

Thanks hilslo :)

Yes Im in the UK, in Wales.

I've just has my "12 week" scan. I'm now officially 11 weeks and 5 days. And as this is my third pregnancy, I'm showing really early! I've had to tell a few people in work already as people had already guessed, mistakenly thinking i was around 16-18 weeks!!! Really helped my confidence!

Amie


----------



## Lulle

Scan today. Heart beating at 150/minute. Legs and arms moving. Measurement says I'm 9 weeks today, which is spot on since my cycle is 32 days.

Little thing sticking out up right in the picture is a leg.

https://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu4/Mira369/20140224_125647-1_zps9d76c828.jpg


----------



## babydust818

YAY Lulle!!! that is wonderful. congrats


----------



## hilslo

Fab news Lulle! Loving all the good news on here - keep it going ladies


----------



## GRGirl

YAY Lulle! Congrats! 

I have another scan tomorrow at 10 weeks. I basically called my RE and begged for one since I won't have another one until the 12 week NT scan.


----------



## babydust818

can't wait to see your scan GRgirl! My next scan is a week from Thursday. Seems like forever since my last one! Will be a little over 4 weeks apart.

3 weeks from Friday i'll be a married girl! I will also be exactly 15 weeks on my wedding day too. I can't wait for it to be over because it is so stressful! 

All my symptoms have completely gone for the last 10 days or so. I feel completely normal other than feeling bloated and fat constant lol.


----------



## cluelessnow

Hi, congrats everyone, due 3rd Sept. Good luck everyone!


----------



## GRGirl

Hi Clueless and welcome!

Congrats on getting married babydust- I just did in January and I am SO glad the planning is over!

AFM- I'm super excited. Had 10 week scan yesterday and baby's HB was 175, it was moving all around, and measured 10w1d so even a day ahead :D I was also told to start tapering my Progesterone which I am SOOOO relieved about. 1) I was convinced I wouldn't get to the 10 week mark with this pregnancy and 2) the Progesterone contributes to my 24/7 nausea so cutting back on it is a relief.

So happy right now (and scared to be happy, the usual mix of emotions).


----------



## BrownieBaby

Lulle - congrats on your scan!

GRGirl - so glad everything is ok :)

Clueless - welcome and congrats!

Babydust - congrats on getting married! It'll be so worth all the stress! Hope everything goes ok 

Picked up my new (used) car yesterday. 5-door of course! Also went to look at prams - there's so many to chose from :/


----------



## babydust818

I had my scan today. everything went good! hb was 140 and baby had its back to us lol. I am 12w6d today but baby was measuring 13w4d
 



Attached Files:







20140306_094133.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hope39

I had my scan yday, was totally convinced it was all over, was totally wrong too. Baby still alive and kicking at 10w 3d, can't believe it, I never get past 6-7 weeks 

X


----------



## hilslo

Great news ladies - I love seeing all the scan pictures!

Baby dust - you're measuring exactly the same as me!! Are you going to change your ticker or are you going to stick with your original dates? You need a new ticker for your wedding day - not long now! Are you going on honeymoon afterwards?

Afm - today I am officially further than I have ever been. 13w4d. Feels so good! Even though ectopic was ruled out really early so I knew the same couldn't happen again, I was still really nervous to get to 13w3d. Still taking it one day at a time but struggling to tell people. Convinced I'll jinx it!!

When are you guys planning to tell people or have you already done so? I've told work as I knew either way I was going to need time off. My boss has been really supportive. His wife had a cm at 16 weeks so knows what it's like. When I called in sick with ms he e-mailed to say it was a good sign - bless him! 

I've told 2 close friends but hoping to hold back for as long as possible (does mean my social life has disappeared though!). I've told my parents and am going to my nieces 1st birthday party on Sunday so will tell her then. Fingers crossed it'll be my first day in 2nd tri!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Alright, i have a dilemma and i need your thoughts. I went to the dr today to follow up with the sonogram, but also my cysts i have on my ovaries. He seems to think the cyst on the left ovary is a luthem corpus or whatever it's called. Says it's common for all women yada yada yada. He's more concerned about the right ovary because it has a dermoid tumor. He said mine is 5.6cm. He said the safe zone is 0-6cm. Anything above 6cm should be removed. I'm really close to that 6cm line. He said i have 2 choices. Removing it or not. There's risk factors to both. If i remove it, they will have to give me an anesthetic and make an incision on my belly. He said if theres any abnormalities with the baby, it would already be there BUT with an anesthetic, there could possibly be a chance of something abnormal happening in the future from taking it. Also, i'd be out of work 4-6 weeks (possibly). BUT the biggest risk factor of all is there's a small percentage of losing the baby and miscarrying. THAT terrifies me. Also, tumor has a small possibility of being cancerous. Most aren't though. He said if i don't get it removed we will keep a close eye on it. He doesn't want to remove anything after 20 weeks because the uterus is above the belly button by then. So basically i only have a couple of weeks to think about this. He said if i don't get it removed, it could twist and cut off the blood supply to the baby, or it could burst and cause infection through out my body OR if it ruptures towards the end of pregnancy i could go in pre-term labor. I'm like GREAT. So i don't know what the hell i should do. SO many things to think about. I have an ultrasound scheduled for March 27th (16w) to check out the tumor to see if it's grown anymore. Also to see baby and hopefully find out gender (that would be awesome!).


----------



## Lulle

Wow - what a horrible dilemma, Babydust :(

That's a really hard one, but coming from a place where I've already experienced a loss in week 33 - I would probably have the surgery and risk an early pregnancy loss instead.
If the tumour grows that also means you can lose in late pregnancy if I understood correctly?


----------



## babydust818

That is how i took it too Lulle. Preterm labor wouldn't be any good either. In ways he made me feel like that is a common outcome. He didn't say that but made me feel that way. I have so much to think about and I know no one can make this decision for me. I just needed to vent. I have some time to think about it but im so scared of either outcome. It's so hard being in this position


----------



## hilslo

Oh Babydust - what a horrible decision to have to make. I agree with Lulle but it's def not an easy decision and I'm so sorry you're in a position where you have to make it.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will have shrunk by your next scan. Our bodies don't make this easy for us do they? Sometimes I think they're plotting against us!


----------



## Nadhoo

hi girls .. how are you all doing? i have started feeling bub move a little since 13 weeks .. nothing much is going on right now .. are you all going to check gender? i am thinking of checking gender at 20 weeks scan .. hope everyone's doing great


----------



## babydust818

i have a dr appt on Thursday about my cyst and tumor on my ovary but I may find out gender! I hope so. I think im feeling a little movement as well. I got married Friday. my avatar picture is from it. I wanted the photographer to incorporate baby peanut into our day!


----------



## hilslo

So jealous you've felt movement - nothing from my bean yet. I'm dying to feel it! How do I differentiate it from normal stomach bubbling a or will I just know?

Babydust - lovely avatar. Tell us more about your big day. I love hearing all about weddings! What was the best bit and did you tell everyone about bubs?

Good luck for Thursday - I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that it's shrunk. X


----------



## babydust818

IT'S A BOY!!! TEAM :blue:


----------



## hilslo

babydust818 said:


> IT'S A BOY!!! TEAM :blue:

Congratulations - so exciting!!! How did it go on the cyst/tumour front?


----------



## babydust818

thanks! I go tmrw to talk about the tumor. I'll update y'all as soon as I can


----------



## Nadhoo

babydust818 said:


> i have a dr appt on Thursday about my cyst and tumor on my ovary but I may find out gender! I hope so. I think im feeling a little movement as well. I got married Friday. my avatar picture is from it. I wanted the photographer to incorporate baby peanut into our day!

congrats for your marriage :D the picture is adorable 

have to done the scan now? did you find out the gender? i can't wait to find out the gender either .. i already have a 7 yr old son, wudnt mind another son at all but just want to know .. hehe


----------



## Nadhoo

babydust818 said:


> IT'S A BOY!!! TEAM :blue:

yayyy!! congrats .. i missed this post when i posted my previous reply


----------



## Nadhoo

hilslo said:


> nothing from my bean yet. I'm dying to feel it! How do I differentiate it from normal stomach bubbling a or will I just know?
> 
> X

sometimes it feels like bubbles popping and sometimes like someone is touching me gently, but from inside .. now the pokes are slowly getting stronger .. this is my second bub but fourth pregnancy .. maybe that's why i can feel the movement .. pretty soon u will realize its ure bub moving and not some gas too :)


----------



## hilslo

Thanks Nadhoo. I've started to get really nervous lately and the lack of feeling any movement has got me going so I've booked myself if for a reassurance scan on Saturday. If everything is okay we'll get to find out the sex. Can't work out if I'm dreading it (in case of bad news) or excited (in case of good news and finding out which team we're in)

Babydust - how did your appt go hon? Hoping no news is good news. X


----------



## babydust818

Sorry i never updated ya'll. I'm on a few threads and thought i told you girls. The tumor was 5.6cm 3 weeks ago and when i went for my ultrasound the other day it grew to 5.9cm. The dr said he's 95% sure everything is going to be okay. There's less than 1% chance of miscarriage. He is going to make a C section incision on my belly to get to the tumor. He said i could possibly lose my ovary depending on how bad the tumor is. Andrew (my husband) was really concerned about the anesthesia for the baby. The dr said he is going to try and use something safer which is the anesthesia they give you when you have a C section. So instead of being knocked out, i will just be numbed from my stomach down. Which i am okay with. Whatever makes it safer for the baby. I'm really scared though. I've never made it this far in my last 2 pregnancies. I've never even had a heartbeat. So to come this far and now have to deal with this scares me to death. I have faith and pray everything is going to be okay. A girl i know who was only 6 days behind me just lost her baby today. I feel so much sadness for her and it makes me start to feel it for myself incase something should happen. I'm praying so hard it's all going to be okay. Surgery is Friday morning. I will be hospitalized 2-3 days so they can keep a close eye on baby.


----------



## Hope39

Hope everything goes ok on Friday 

I had a midwife check up today to try and find hb, thankfully she did so I'm 14w 5d now :). Due date is 26/9/14 

Xx


----------



## hilslo

Babydust - good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you. It sounds a bit like an epidural and lots of babies experience this and are absolutely fine. I'm glad your doctor sounds confident - a v good sign.

Hope - woo hoo for heartbeat. So good to get confirmation that bean is doing well


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls. 

surgery is postponed until Monday bcz the birthing center at the hospital is full and they're under staffed. I'm not gonna lie... I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## hilslo

Oh no! These types of stresses are tough as they are. It takes strength to psyche yourself up and prepare and to have it delayed is painful.
Try to relax over the weekend hon!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks darlin! How are you doing? When do you find out the gender of baby?!


----------



## hilslo

Tomorrow 9.15!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

ooooooo!!! I'm so excited for you! idk what to think. I want to say boy but I think maybe girl


----------



## hilslo

Dh and I both having a feeling it's a girl but who knows? We really don't mind either way. It's really just a reassurance scan with a bonus if it's okay. I hate the couple of days and hours leading up to scans - I get so scared! This is my 6th scan this pregnancy so you'd think I'd be over it by now but it never diminishes lol!


----------



## hilslo

Team blue!!!! Hubby and I were both wrong but Babydust' initial instincts were right lol!

All measurements seem to be on track so hugely relieved!!


----------



## babydust818

I thought boy bcz you and I have had an easy pregnancy with symptoms and that points to boy most of the time!! Congrats on your little man! Good luck with names LOL I have read thousands and searched hours on the internet and I can't find more than 4 we like!


----------



## hilslo

Babydust - hope you're recovering well and the op all went smoothly. Big hugs x


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Sorry i haven't updated sooner. I had my surgery on Monday. They ended up giving me a spinal and then an epidural instead of general anesthesia. The spinal hurt. I was awake during the whole process. Was having conversations with the assistants and the anesthesiologist. It was a REALLY weird experience! After everything was done, Dr let me see the cyst/tumor. It was pretty big. 

Then they put me in recovery for about 45mins. I could NOT stop shivering from the epidural. They gave me a pill to help ease it and it seemed to help a bit. They took my blood pressure and it was constantly 90 something over 50 something. 

Finally i got to see my husband and was taken to my room. I still couldn't stop shivering for awhile. My legs were completely numb for about 8 hours. Before the whole surgery they were feeding me magnesium through my IV. It was to help me not get contractions or go into labor. That stuff makes you sick!! Everything i tried eating would come right back up until they took me off of it.

They monitored baby every 4-6 hours. They used a doppler and tried to find heartbeat. I was thinking i'd be hooked up to an ultrasound monitor. Every time they found his heartbeat :cloud9: I was so happy! I got to go home Wednesday.

My incision is about 8inches long. It's from my belly button down. I've never broken a bone, let alone be cut open so this whole experience has been like learning to walk again. It's very painful! Today is my first day where i feel good trying to get up on my own. Dr prescribed me a percocet (pain killer) to help ease the pain. I've been substituting it with Tylenol. I just feel bad taking the pain killer knowing i'm pregnant.

Baby is still doing great! I use my doppler a couple times a day. He's a trooper! So happy everything has turned out for the best. I go in Monday to get my staples removed. I got about a dozen or more. I'm out of work for a few weeks. So i am going to try and enjoy it.


----------



## hilslo

That doesn't sound like a fun experience but I'm so glad you and your little boybean have made it through safely!!

I'm so relieved for you - rest lots and make the most of being waited on hand and foot!


----------



## londongirl

So glad the op went well, babydust...


----------



## babydust818

How are you ladies doing? 

Hilslo - Have you picked any boys names yet?
Londongirl - did you ever find out what you're having yet? or did i miss that post?


----------



## hilslo

Weve not really talked about baby names yet but we'll prob start thinking about them after my 20 week scan (Wednesday next week!!!). I think it might be tough though as I like quite traditional names like Ben and Will but dh likes lore unusual ones so could be a few discussions! How about you?

What are you all up to over the bank holiday weekend? We're heading to Barcelona for a city break and can't wait - it feels like forever since I've escaped London!

Any more scans coming up this week or next?


----------



## babydust818

I am with you on the usual name thing. I want something that is normal, but hasn't been used in awhile to make it seem 'new'. I really like Nolan, but Andrew hates it. Then he likes Keith and i refuse that LOL. We will make something work!

Yay to your scan next week! I am excited for you! Mine is the week after, May 1st. It's my 20w scan. I'll be 20w6d when i go. Can't wait to see him!!

As far as Easter weekend... i have nothing planned. Could go for a huge dinner though lol. All i want to do is eat now that i'm home all the time!


----------



## hilslo

I'm with you on the eating front. I can't seem to eat enough but I'm craving lots of naughty things. Biggest craving is chocolate milk. I'm getting through litres of the stuff! Bump has really "popped" now - dh loves it!

Easter is definitely a good excuse to indulge!

Scan countdown has begun for both of us! Excited but nervous!


----------



## londongirl

Hi girls

Hilslo and Babydust - you're having boys - yay so exciting!!!

Hilslo - Barcelona will be amazing.. I just did a weather forecast for Barcelona and it will be sunny and 20* - seriously jealous!! WHat a nice break...

Babydust - Nolan is a gorgeous name. Unique, masculine - really like it. How are you feeling now? Are you well recovered after your surgery? Had the staples out?

As for me, I'm feeling pretty well. Ate non-stop from weeks 5-17 so think I put on a bit of weight! But my appetite is back to normal now - so hopefully I wont turn into an elephant ;) My bump is definitely showing and doesn't go down now. Our 20 week scan is on 2nd May. We'll find out the gender then. My parents-in-law are asking why we're finding out. They don't understand that I've had so many (nasty) surprises with previous MCs, I want no more surprises. I just want to know - so I can bond with baby. If that makes sense xx


----------



## babydust818

Londongirl - So many people have asked me why i want to find out too! People just don't understand if they've never had a miscarriage. It's like "I've waited this long to get where i am.... WHY would i NOT find out?". Very frustrating! Any feeling on what you're having?

Yay all of us have scans coming up! So so exciting. Can't wait to see pics and hear details.


----------



## Hope39

I had a scan yesterday, all looking perfect apparently :)

Next scan is 4 weeks, even after 6mc I'm staying team yellow, I want a surprise :)

Xx


----------



## babydust818

Hope you are strong girl!!! I know i couldn't do that lol. Glad everything went well with your scan. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Hope39

I keep telling myself i push it out quicker if i dont know what it is, ha ha

I am 17 weeks now, big achievement as i not made it past 6w for the previous 6 pregnancies/miscarriages

xx


----------



## babydust818

that is Wonderful hun. glad everything is working out this time for you!


----------



## londongirl

Anyone else have very little in terms of a bump?


----------



## hilslo

Hope - yeay for good scan news. I love hearing this!

Londongirl - I'm the opposite - I'm now huge! I seem to have "popped" about 2 weeks ago and now I'm rapidly growing out of all my clothes! Just bought some maternity clothes. Can't seem to find many stores that you can buy in store so had to order online. My work doesn't allow personal deliveries so my husband is going to be pleased when they all arrive at his hehe!

Barcelona is lovely but the weather is a bit grey and miserable today. Oh well - cheering myself up with the fact that I'm HALFWAY!!!!!

Hope you ladies are having a lovely relaxing Easter break!


----------



## babydust818

Happy Easter girls! 

my bump isn't very big compared to others. I feel like a lot of it is fat but I honestly don't even know anymore. still not feeling any movement. 

this pic is today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140420_124037.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hilslo

Babydust that's a lovely bump (and dress!). Definitely baby not fat! Do you know if you have an anterior placenta?

I found out at the gender scan that I do so very normal not to feel kicks until later than most. They didn't tell me about it but on the info they filled in it was noted. I hadn't felt anything until last night. I think I may have felt my first kicks yesterday evening. Could see them too which surprised me as I thought seeing would come way after feeling them. Maybe it was just gas!! 

Does anyone else find bubs prefers one side? Mine always seems to be on the right hand side. If I lie flat I look very lop-sided!


----------



## londongirl

Babydust I LOVE your photo :) you look so cute! Def bump not fat!!!

Hilslo yay for feeling the kick - awesome!!!!

Mine DEF prefers the left. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by ladyluck84 
My husband felt at 19 weeks this is my first. He seems to feel them better when I am lying down
Same 

I woke up in the middle of the night with my tummy hurting. I felt a big lump pushing up out of it. I felt it and it then moved and flattened out a bit. 

Pretty sure it was bub - pretty damn amazing :)

I think mine is usually quite far back and maybe that's why bump seems quite small to me. I'll go take a pic!


----------



## londongirl

My smallish bump - well I think it's small for nearly 19 weeks :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

Hilslo - i too think i felt my first kick last night! BUT i ate so much food yesterday that it could have been gas! LOL. I'm pretty sure i felt it though because it was a strong one. Nothing since then. As far as baby being on one side... i wouldn't know for sure what side baby was on since i don't feel much, but when i use my doppler baby seems to be on the left every time. Baby is still low though. I don't know if i have an anterior placenta. Dr has never said anything to me, but the more i think about it, the more i wonder. I will ask the ultrasound tech at my next scan!

Londongirl - sounds like that lump was baby! How exciting!! Love your photo too! I can definitely see a bump. Super cute. I am a lot bigger than you (as a person) so i think that's why my bump looks the way it does. I've also gained 25 lbs already.... I really need to quit with the over eating. :dohh:

I can't wait for our scans and really can't wait for us to feel consistent kicks! At night i feel like i have to pee so much. It hurts! I feel pressure too afterwards when i relieve myself. So weird! Things are changing a bit as far as how/what i'm feeling and i am so excited for it.


----------



## hilslo

Had my 20 week scan today and everything went well  more relieved than anything else.

Bean was being lazy and was in the wrong position and she said she couldn't see all the heart chambers so we were sent off for some sugar and a can of coke. Stupidly used google in the hour in between and was terrified by the time we came back!!!

The tech said my placenta was fundal (on the top) which confused me as we had previously thought it was anterior. Either way means longer to feel kicks but as long as it's all going ok in there I'm not too bothered. They will come!

Now passing the positive 20 week scan vibes to you Babydust as I think you're next!!!!

Londongirl - your little bump looks so elegant compared to my big bruiser!


----------



## babydust818

Hilslo - so happy everything went great with your 20w scan!! Google is sooo scary lol. I'm just very glad baby is doing great!! I've heard of a fundal placenta. I'm going to have to google it now lol. 

Yup my scan is a week from tmrw! Can not wait!!!

OH! and... last night i was laying on my back and decided to start poking lightly on my bump. Sure enough i felt little man give a little kick and then felt him squirming around! Have felt little flutters here and there today. I hope i am on the right track of feeling him daily.


----------



## hilslo

So excited for you Babydust!! How lovely that he's responding to you - it must make you feel much closer to him. I can't wait to feel regular movement!


----------



## babydust818

it is real neat. I can only feel stuff when I'm laying on my back. hope movements start soon for you

are you measuring right on track still? your due date the same?


----------



## hilslo

Yep sept 7th. Planning to finish work on 15th August. Feels like a million miles away right now lol!

When are you planning to go on mat leave?


----------



## londongirl

Hilslo &#8211; my gosh I was SOOO happy to read about your scan. I can only imagine how scary that hour was waiting, and totally relate to the Googling. But it&#8217;s all wonderful news!!

Babydust &#8211; how amazing you felt the baby move &#8211; isn&#8217;t it absolutely incredible?? I also only feel it when I lie down and put my hand on my stomach and wait. Sometimes it&#8217;s a light kick, but it also feels so amazing when you feel the whole big movement! Has your hubby felt it yet? Just one week to go til your scan. Mine is in 9 days (next Friday).

As for me, no real news aside from the fact I used my Doppler this evening and heard NOTHING. And I mean NOTHING for about 4 whole minutes. Then I found the little bugger hiding down left hand side and he must have been back really far. Those few minutes of not hearing anything made my heart nearly stop.

After 2 previous losses, I never thought I&#8217;d get here. And then to think for a second it was taken away, I was so scared. SOOO I&#8217;m going to try to use the Doppler less and freak out less if it takes a while to find the heartbeat &#9786;

On a nicer note, my hubby and I went for a jog this evening. I jogged really slowly and he did loops around me! Went for 35 minutes. Feel really good and glad I&#8217;m still able to do some activity &#9786;

What are your next milestones (babydust, yours is your 20w scan I assume?) how about you hilslo?

xx


----------



## londongirl

Yay 19 weeks today :)

Size of a mango - jeepers!!


----------



## babydust818

Hilslo - i don't know what i'm doing as far as mat leave. I'm thinking of working as long as i can until i have him so i can spend as much time as i can with him when he's here before i go back to work. How long of a mat leave do you guys get? It's only 6 weeks here :(

Londongirl - That is amazing you can still jog. Last year i was 100+ lbs heavier than i am now. I lost all of it in 8 months. Then i found out i was pregnant in Jan. I stopped working out because i started worrying that it would make me lose the baby. In reality, that is so far from the truth! I wish i would of kept going with everything. I try to eat well, but i've slacked the last 2-3 weeks which has made me gain. Since i've been on this leave for my surgery.. i can't do much which is making the weight pack on. :grr: sucks!!! I too am trying to tear away from the doppler! Yesterday was my first day not using it in 10 weeks. Isn't that awful? It was my security blanket this whole time. I told myself once i felt kicks i would stop using it, but sure enough i haven't felt anything yet today. 

As for next milestone - of course my 20w scan going great is my biggest tackle, but after that it's getting to V day! What about all of you?


----------



## londongirl

Hi girls
I have my 20-week scan in a week. I'm pretty nervous about it. Aside from this pregnancy, I've never had a good pregnancy scan. It's always previously been bad luck. So for this 12 week scan, I burst into tears when I got into that room (luckily it was all good news). 

I haven't had a scan since. I know his/her heartbeat has been strong everyday (yes I test daily lol). But I'm so scared they're gonna say he/she's not viable/too small to survive/only has half a heart or something !!?

Were you all nervous for yours? Can you tell me a bit about how it pans out - what they do and what to expect, etc?

Xx


----------



## londongirl

Also I guess at least one good thing is I def kno he/she's alive - so it's more just about worrying there is something grossly wrong :/


----------



## babydust818

Londongirl - I have the same exact fears that you have! I also use doppler daily. My 20w scan is the day before yours. Not really sure what to expect. So scared they're going to tell me baby has a cyst somewhere or something isn't measuring right. I am just completely terrified! I had a scan at 12w and another at 16w. For both the lady was really looking at my ovaries more than baby because of that tumor i had. So i'm hoping for no surprises. All we can do is pray. I had a quad test done at 16w to see if baby had down synd, trisomy 18 or spina bifida or whatever it's called. Everything came back negative. So i am hoping i am in the clear for that. Good luck with your scan. You're not alone. I am right there with you. So worried and so afraid. :hugs:

20w today! yay! halfway. banana!!


----------



## londongirl

Thanks Babydust! So glad to know I'm not alone. My sister is a geneticist and she said if the scan is normal at 12 weeks there is a waaay reduced chance Of being a problem at 20 weeks. And the fact you had a normal one at 16 weeks makes that even better! She said the further you get prOblem-free, the way less chance Of problems :)


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! 2 weeks ago i won a free psychic reading from this lady that i've never been read by. I am completely blown away by what she saw. I never told her i was pregnant. Never said anything at all to do with baby. This was her response:

Hey Rachael!
Sorry for the delay in getting this reading to you..
I am sensing a baby BOY is on his way to you.... looks like in the fall.. october?
When he enters this world it will bring so much more joy to your marriage.. You both now feel complete with this little miracle! Being home with your boy you feel is the greatest gift.. Because of this you and your husband try to work out a way for you to stay home.. I am picking up on some kind of home business that is just what you guys need!... you will feel so overjoyed each day to be able to stay home and be a great housewife and mom. The number 12 is significant for your son coming, not exactly sure how though. I also see him coming about 3 days early. You tend to be incredibly optimistic and believe that everything that happens is for the best. When you must face a setback, your never depressed. You are great self-starter who always seems to have a plan. You have the vision and determination to get what you want in life. You do exceptionally well in careers such as teaching and counseling so this leads me to believe that you will maybe run a home daycare or tutoring etc? There are many projects you wish to accomplish in life and I see you being able to get to alot of your BUCKET LIST early :):)

-- Super crazy because i've been thinking about not going back to work once i have him and start babysitting. So so crazy! The number 12 is significant to him because i'm due the 12th of Sept!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! How are you doing?! My ultrasound is in just 3 days! woohoo. Have any of you started registering yet? I've been looking everywhere for things and come to find out pretty much everything i want for baby is at Walmart lol. I got half of my registry done, but still need to look more.

Have you girls thought about breastfeeding? I've never really looked far into it, so i just started to and i am definitely going to try and pump. I called my insurance company and come to find out they cover it. So i will get a free breast pump (YAY!). I just hope i can produce enough to be able to keep doing it for the whole first year. I was thinking of doing cloth diapers, but DH does NOT want to lol. So i may veto that. 

Hope you all are doing well! Friday is your scan Londongirl! woohoo!!


----------



## londongirl

Hey Babydust

How amazing is that psychic reading??? Where did you win it?? It's a really positive one - stuff like that blows my mind!

How are you feeling about your 20 week scan? I have a mix between dread that something is wrong and excitement that we will find out the gender. With the dread, at least with the doppler I know it has a good heartbeat and I now feel it move daily. However, I still worry there's something wrong :( Guess that's pretty normal after what I (we all) have been through this far. I think especially since I don't have any kids yet, having so many trouble just getting to this point has been extra hard. If I already had one child, I'd at least know I CAN do it. So that's the worried side of me. But then the other side of me is like 'just enjoy it!!'

My in-laws don't understand why we are finding out the sex. I'm like, i've had so may nasty surprises this far, I finally want to have a nice surprise. It will help me bond with it more too. Did you guys find that when you found out you're having boys, Hilslo and Babydust?

Good on you for registering, Babydust. I'm not going to do that as&#8230;. we are moving half way across the world to Canada in June!!! Can you believe it? We are moving to a whole new country (where I know 2 people - and only ex-colleagues!!!) and having a baby a couple of months later!! So i'll have to buy all my stuff there.

Re breastfeeding, I'm with you Babydust. I'll give it a try and see what happens. Excuse my ignorance, though, what's the advantages of the pump? Do you use the pump exclusively? I thought it was used with normal breastfeeding as well?

xx


----------



## babydust818

20 week scan i am feeling exactly like you. Yesterday was my first day feeling him move a lot, but today nothing so far. The more i feel him, the more i think i'll be able to enjoy it lol. Right now i am off work because of the surgery, but once i have to go back i am going to be dreading it SOOO bad. I hate my job! I work at a hotel cleaning rooms. It's awful trying to bend over tubs all day to clean them with a baby in your belly lol. I actually have an interview tmrw to be a supervisor at a hotel. I haven't told her i'm pregnant yet. I imagine that will ruin my chances.

Wow you're moving to Canada?! That's awesome! What's making you guys make the move? I heard in Canada you get a whole year off with your baby once you have it! Here you only get 6 weeks off :( 

As for finding out the sex.. i had some girls from work asking me why i wanted to find out. I was like umm i've waited this long to get this far! I WANT TO KNOW! lol. I can't wait to find out what you're having. I have a feeling a girl for you. Don't know why. Have you checked out what the Chinese Calendar says for you? It was right with me.

Pump is definitely used for breastfeeding. I think i am going to do just pump because i'm afraid baby might have latching problems. I'm afraid if i get him hooked onto my boob and we're out in public and he's hungry... i don't want others being offended by me breastfeeding. I don't have a problem with it. I just don't want others to. I guess i really shouldn't care, but i think i'm gonna stick to pumping so he can be bottle fed.


----------



## hilslo

Oh my - so much to catch up on!

London girl - I can't believe you're still running - good for you! I've resorted to swimming and have joined a maternity fitness class which is fun. 

Whereabouts are you moving to in Canada? My dh is Canadian so I've been there a lot. Such lovely people and amazing scenery! You might not know many people there but a baby will be a great way to meet people through play groups etc so I say perfect timing!!

Baby dust - v spooky about the psychic. I'm such a cynic though I wondering how she knew-maybe searching Facebook? I bet you now tell me you're not on Facebook and I'll be stumped lol! 

Remind me - where are you living. 6 weeks is really short :-( can you take longer unpaid? I can't wait to leave my job either. It's v stressful and I feel run ragged all day. Don't know how how going to do it when I'm further along!

Ladies - I can't wait to hear all about your scans. After all we've been through I think e just expect something to go wrong again so it's natural to worry but try to focus on the excitement as much as you can ( much easier said than done I know !)

London girl - I'm feeling girl for you too (though I thought that for me too and was dead wrong!)

Afm - I've really started to feel baby kick. Last night when I went to bed he was kicking so hard you could see it really obviously from the outside. Dh and I got v excited!!!


----------



## babydust818

Hilslo - YAY to feeling and seeing baby kick! That is great. You girls are making me feel bad that you're exercising while preg lol. I just sit here and stuff my face. I'm from the United States and the standard time for maternity leave is 6 weeks. I know there's another form where you can do 12 weeks, but not sure how that works. Everyone i know usually takes 6 weeks. Oh and yes i do have facebook lol. I will be real freaked out if i have him on Sept 9th since that is what she's predicting lol. DH's bday is Sept 8th so that would be super cute. 

Anywho... just curious, how old are you girls?


----------



## londongirl

Its so reassuring you girls understand the trepidation (worry + huge excitement) I feel. Isnt it funny, Babydust and Hilslo, that the three of us had such a similar background with the two losses and then our rainbow babies now &#9786; Amazing that our bubs will all be just a week apart or so!!

Funny you both feel we are having a girl. We are both just have no idea! Ill attach a picture of it at 12 weeks to see if that helps ;) Imagine if we all had boys and we met up one day with them!

Babydust  I cant believe you have to be cleaning hotel rooms and bending over bathtubs and stuff like that :/ That is really, really hard work. I really feel for you. Has your employer done an occupational health assessment? I cant imagine how you did that with the fatigue and nausea of first trimester

So exciting we are all feeling the babies move!!! And Hilslo  you and your hubby could SEE it  wow!!!! Isnt it too good to be true when it happens? Its such a funny sensation. For me, when its a big one, I feel a tightness and then a KICK  and when my hubby has his hand against my tummy we both feel it at the same time &#9786;

Babydust, I have to say, the pump would be so appealing  esp as it means husband can do one of the night shifts!!! I love my sleep too much ;) Hilslo  what are you planning to do?

Hilslo  swimming and maternity fitness class sounds awesome. What do you do in the maternity fitness? Are the other ladies nice?

We are moving to Vancouver as my husband got a one-year position there (hes a doctor). I have been to Vancouver for a conference in 2009 and totally fell in love with it  beautiful, beautiful city &#9786; Hilslo, wheres your hubby from?

Well, 2.5 days til the scan. Cant wait to get thru it  and of course Ill update you straight afterwards!

xx
 



Attached Files:







bubble.png
File size: 184.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hilslo

Ooh Vancouver's a great City!!! Hubby's from the East Coast but lived in Calgary and then Vancouver for a couple of years each. If you like sushi you're going to be in heaven. Plus the Rockies are only a short drive away- you can go skiing at the weekends. It's also far less cold in the Winter than the rest of Canada! 

I'm 33 (eek - when did that happen?). I've not thought as far as when bubs is born yet. Still can't quite believe it will happen! I'll probably try to do a mixture of both so that if I'm away for an evening then he won't grumble too much hopefully!

I can't believe the US are so stingy with mat leave!!!! In the uk you can take up to a year (not all paid though) so that's what I'm planning. First time round I had planned 9 months. Now I think sod it - I'm doing the full year.

My maternity class is quite low impact but we do a bit of cv work, a bit of light arm weights and some stretching. I really look forward to it. It's between my house and the tube so v convenient!

Hurry up scans - I can't wait to hear good news!


----------



## hilslo

Good luck for tomorrow Babydust!


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> I'm 33 (

Same!!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you!!! I am super stoked and can't wait. Baby has been on the quiet side today. He must be sleepy. Hope he's well rested for tmrw. lol. Oh and i'll be 26 in June. :)


----------



## Hope39

I'm the oldie on this thread, lol, I'm 37!!

I freaked out a little last night, just sat there and thought oh shit, this could really be the one and we are going to have a baby. I just realized its flown by to 19w and the next 19w will fly too

I daren't buy anything, i need to knuckle down and work to pay for everything, I've got clients wanting tax returns doing like yesterday, feeling the pressure :(

Xx


----------



## babydust818

Had my scan and every thing looks great! Sonographer zoomed in on his heart and all four chambers were beating! Found out I have an anterior placenta. It's sitting on top. He kept hiding his face under my placenta so no good pictures. He weighs 1lb!! He kept putting his hands over his eyes and crossing his legs! Was soo cute.
 



Attached Files:







20w6d.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## londongirl

Hi Hope
Yep I totally relate. you get so used to losses that you almost forget that this may just be it!! I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and am terrified. Haven't had a scan since 12 weeks (when all was perfect). And I know it's alive as it's been kicking everyday and heartbeat going wrong. 
But I cannot get my head around it actually being all ok - soooo worried they're gonna say there's a huge problem. 

Babydust how was your scan? Been thinking of You all day...


----------



## babydust818

I updated right before you did! lol

Your appt is going to be fine! You're going to have a healthy baby. I can't wait to see your pictures and hear all the good news tmrw. :hugs:


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> had my scan and every thing looks great! Sonographer zoomed in on his heart and all four chambers were beating! Found out i have an anterior placenta. It's sitting on top. He kept hiding his face under my placenta so no good pictures. He weighs 1lb!! He kept putting his hands over his eyes and crossing his legs! Was soo cute.

this is wonderful and makes me sooo happy :d


----------



## londongirl

Had nightmares all night long about the scan today :(
Didn't feel any kicks and woke up and my stomach was almost flat again..
Thank heavens for that Doppler. There was the heartbeat, strong as ever :) think baby went towards my back. 

Can't bloody wait for the scan to be over. 

If one more person asks if id prefer a girl or a boy, I'll shoot them!!


----------



## babydust818

Everything is going to be okay! I know what you mean about flat tummy or no kicks. It's so hard to stay positive when you rely on them things. Thank goodness for our dopplers. Your appt is going to go great though hun. Baby is going to be perfect. How many more hours until the appt? I'll be on looking for your update!


----------



## londongirl

All perfectly healthy and we're having a boy :)


----------



## babydust818

YAY!!!!!!!!! :happydance: i knew everything would be great! WOOHOO. We're all having boys! I swear it seems like everyone due in Sept are having boys lol


----------



## hilslo

Wooooo hoooooo! So thrilled both your scans went well!!!! Welcome to Team blue Londongirl!

Hope - when is yours booked in for? 

I can't believe we're at this stage already. It seems like forever ago that I got my bfp but I think time has started to go quite a bit faster now - roll on V-day!!!


----------



## londongirl

Hi ladies

So now that we've got through our 20-week scans, I reckon we do a countdown until V day. V day is considered 24 weeks, hey? So I have only 16 days until viability! And it'll be pretty amazing to know that every day AFTER V day, I just know he is getting stronger and stronger :)

I spent the first 20 weeks dreading each day in case something went wrong. it'll be fabulous looking FORWARD to every day, knowing he's just building strength rather than still in the vital development stage :)

How long for everyone else?


----------



## londongirl

londongirl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So now that we've got through our 20-week scans, I reckon we do a countdown until V day. V day is considered 24 weeks, hey? So I have only 16 days until viability! And it'll be pretty amazing to know that every day AFTER V day, I just know he is getting stronger and stronger :)
> 
> I spent the first 20 weeks dreading each day in case something went wrong. it'll be fabulous looking FORWARD to every day, knowing he's just building strength rather than still in the vital development stage :)
> 
> How long for everyone else?

WHOOPS - complete pregnancy brain - I meant to say 23 days not 16 days! 3 weeks plus 2 days :)


----------



## babydust818

I was just talking about this yesterday with my hubby! I told him it feels SO weird to not worry anymore. I told him i don't nearly have as much worry as i did before the 20w scan. At this point baby has everything he needs, he's just going to grow. I am so happy for all of us to be able to share this with one another. After all we've been through and everything. I'd say we could all meet up one day, but we all live in different parts of the world lol. 

I've got 17 days till V day. Woohoo! I am feeling baby move all around now. So hard to believe just 2 weeks ago i felt nothing and now it's like a jumping jelly bean! He's real quiet in the morning, but gets a little crazy in the evening. When i went to my 20w scan she told me i had an anterior placenta and it was sitting on top. So a lot like Hilslo. I just really love the moments i do feel him. He's really low. Anyone else feeling the kicks in the vagina or butt? lol. I all the time feel them right above my pubic bone. That must be his favorite spot to chill.

After V day i think my next goal will be to get to 3rd tri. Which will be the day after my birthday, June 13. Have any of you started to register or plan for your baby shower? I've started registering and my baby shower is planned for July 12. That way it gives me enough time to buy the things i don't get.


----------



## hilslo

12 days!!! Eek - I still can't believe we're all here. I feel exactly the same. I've finally started to say things like, "when I go on mat leave" rather than "if I go on mat leave". Feels good that we can finally starting enjoying it!

We've booked the trip to California that we had planned for this time last year but got stopped due to the ectopic. Picking holiday by medical healthcare availability!!

Are you ladies planning a baby moon before you pop?

Babydust - I've not planned a shower as I'm not sure I'll have one. They're not that common in the uk (but getting more so). My bean is carrying really low too and always on the right hand side. I often feel him shuffle around and then the bottom right hand side bulges out!

I now feel massive - are you two still small. I'm going to look like a beached whale by the end (according to my mum - thanks mum!). I'm normally a size 10 and I'm now all bump! A bit scared I'm going to get told off by the doctor for putting on too much weight. I'm happy that it's mainly due to bean growing but worried about stretch marks and losing it once baby is here!!


----------



## londongirl

Sooo wonderful all of us are feeling more confident now &#9786; Babydust &#8211; awesome you&#8217;re feeling his movements everyday. I also feel them more in the evening. It feels so weird because I still don&#8217;t have much of a bump yet I have these big bangs happening in my stomach all the time! I feel mine move between the pubic bone and my belly button. Aiming for 3rd tri is a really good one. To be honest, after viability day, every day will be my goal &#9786; I&#8217;m really starting to enjoy it now and hilslo I totally agree, I&#8217;m now saying WHEN rather than IF.

This is a mad question to ask &#8211; but I&#8217;m just curious. Have you guys thought about how many kids you&#8217;d like if you could? Until now, it&#8217;d always been IF we can even have children. Now hubby and I are starting to let ourselves think how many &#8211; we would LOVE 3. And we kind of just want to pop them out pretty close together. I know SO many people who took AGES to get pregnant first time and then got pregnant again literally just months after having their first baby.

My friend is throwing me a low-key baby shower for me (but early &#8211; like in week 26) before I fly to Vancouver. I&#8217;ve said I don&#8217;t want presents, but just want the special people around me. Mostly because we will have to lug everything to Canada so it&#8217;ll be easier for us to just get stuff there.

What do you think you&#8217;ll do for your baby shower, Babydust?

xx


----------



## babydust818

As for baby shower... my husbands cousin and sister in law are throwing it for me. My family is in New York so i may have 2 baby showers. I had a meltdown earlier because i feel like i want to plan it myself that nothing is going to turn out right. I am a total control freak when it comes to that stuff. Ugh! 

I personally would love to have another baby when this baby turns 1. I'd like to try for a girl, but if the 2nd baby turns out to be another boy i want to try ONE MORE time. If i end up having 3 boys, so be it. I'll love them all the same :) <3

Londongirl - i think you should do what you two feel is right as far as TTC soon. They say you're super fertile after having a baby. Not sure how soon you were talking. I think a low key baby shower would be great since you'll be moving soon. Any thoughts on boy names yet?! As for your belly... you may have not popped yet because baby is positioned more towards your back. Give it time. I bet by 28 weeks you'll look so much different!

Hilslo - i have never heard of a baby moon before. Is that like a last little trip before baby comes? As for a baby shower... i am super surprised y'all don't have them much in the UK. I feel like it helps out tons. There's no way i could afford all this by myself lol. Before i got pregnant i was a size 16/18 and now i'm a 20/22. Always wearing leggings and dresses so that way i don't have to buy new pants lol. I feel like i just look fat though. Some girls have the nice popped out rounded bellies. Mine just looks like i ate too much. :( Stretch marks suck, but some do fade.


----------



## londongirl

Babydust, I could not have put this in any other terms

&#8220;I personally would love to have another baby when this baby turns 1. I'd like to try for a girl, but if the 2nd baby turns out to be another boy i want to try ONE MORE time. If i end up having 3 boys, so be it. I'll love them all the same&#8221;

We are happy with either, but a girl and boy would be fun, so we were going to try again, and if it were another boy, then have one final try, and if that&#8217;s another boy, then 3 boys it is :) (but stop there &#8211; imagine FOUR boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

We are thinking of being open to getting pregnant again from as early as 5 months after this one is born. It&#8217;s a mix of reasons: one reason is it took us SOOO long to get here, we don&#8217;t want to put it off; secondly, I&#8217;m 33 so don&#8217;t want to wait too long; thirdly, I kind of want to pop them out rather than stagger them in terms of my career; and fourthly, my sister did it this way with her first and second and it worked really well for her.

Names, names, names. Oh dear! My hubby and I can&#8217;t agree on ANYTHING. I have my heart set on Oscar John. Oscar is a family name on my side, and John is on his side. Hubby doesn&#8217;t like Oscar, but loves John. He is pushing all these other names, some of them are ok, but I feel like this little guy IS Oscar John and I feel like any other name would be like an imposter &#61516; I don&#8217;t want to be pushy and keep pushing my name, but I can&#8217;t imagine anything else. I wish he&#8217;d give me this and then he can have dibs on the next one!

Have you girls come up with names? Do you agree with your other halves? Any names you&#8217;d care to share with us? A name is SUCH a big part of your identity &#8211; well I think it is.


----------



## babydust818

4 boys would be crazy!! Imagine them all beating each other up LOL. I think if you guys want to try that soon then you should! Also, you may be able to persuade hubby on the name Oscar. I like that name and it seems to be trending. Just start calling baby Oscar out loud and maybe he will get use to it LOL :haha: A name really is a huge part of anyone's life. My name is Rachael. My dad named me. If my mom named me she was going to go with Victoria. I can NOT see me being a Vicki. I feel like the made up names are horrible. I mean once in a while you come across a good sounding one, but some people take the spelling to extremes. It becomes a thing of having to pause and stop to try to sound it out lol. That is not good in my opinion. Our top names for our son is Bradley, Owen, Dylan, Austin, and Brody. Some names we have went through that we decided NOT to like is Anthony, Vincent, Bronson, Gavin, Gabriel. I REALLY love Gavin and Gabriel, but Gavin is my friends son's name and Gabriel is too close to my nieces name (Gabrielle). I am STILL not crazy about the names we've picked out. I wish i could stumble across a name i absolutely love. It's so hard. I've spent hours online looking. I love Kingston, but husband doesn't.


----------



## JillieBean

I haven't checked in in a while, but all is well! I've had 5 ultrasounds, and baby is growing right on track  
We are Team Green and decided not to find out the sex. Based on Old Wives Tales and the Chinese Gender Chart it could go either way, but I have a strong suspicion it's a boy. 
We have a few boy names that we like, and 1 girl name we love. 
For a boy, in order of how much we like them Christopher, Harrison, Cameron and Nolan. For a girl, she will almost definitely be Adeline. I also like Eloise and Faye. 
My brother's wife is also pregnant and due October 19, so that's really exciting. It's also their first, and they are also Team Green. Only caveat is her top girl name is Adelyn! lol, figures. 
Babydust, if you look at our m/c history and dates, and our due date, we are really really similar!!!! 
Like the rest of you ladies, I still cannot wrap my head around this actually happening for me, finally! But with all the kicks I've been feeling, it's realer than ever!


----------



## hilslo

Ladies - some great ideas for names. We're really struggling to find ones we agree on. Baby dust I keep hoping we'll stumble across one we both love too. I think it would be good having twin boys then you could both name one which would solve the problem!
I'll list the ones were thinking of ( and I won't say which ones are mine and which ones are dh's!)
Benjamin
Noah
Sebastian
Elijah
Samuel (Sam)
Quentin

Can you ladies let me know your thoughts (be honest - I promise not to be offended!) I'd welcome any opinions. I don't want to discuss them with people I know but it feels right to discuss them with you guys!

Jilliebean - have you spoken to your brother and sister-in-law about both liking the same name? In my view you get first dibs as you are due first but might be a bit awkward if they're really keen on it! 

One week til v day!!!!! I also found out this, "A baby's chances for survival increases 3-4% per day between 23 and 24 weeks of gestation and about 2-3% per day between 24 and 26 weeks of gestation. After 26 weeks the rate of survival increases at a much slower rate because survival is high already."

Keep going bean!!! Everyday you stay in is increasing your chances!

Btw - has anyone else found that baby always seems to be on one side? I always feel kicks in the same place (bottom right hand side) and if I lie on my back this is definitely where he's always hanging out as there's a baby size lump which is really obvious (it seems to be evenly round when I stand up though). Starting to worry that there's some kind of scaring in my uterus from previous d&c and MVA that is preventing him from getting to the other side. Hope that's not the case or he will soon run out of space :-(


----------



## babydust818

Jillie - that is super crazy how similar our backgrounds are! I honestly think my real due date is Sept 10th as well, but somehow my Dr thinks it's the 12th lol. If i put in my LMP on the due date calculator it gives me the 10th. Oh well! Very crazy though that we have the same background :hugs: I love your names choices! One of my top pics was Nolan as well, but not anymore since DH doesn't like it. If you're having a girl, i'd still use Adeline. Crazy because i LOVE Eloise (little Ellie!) and i've thought about Faye as a middle name at one point for a girl. Are we twins? :haha: Regardless, the name situation will work itself out!! Idk how the heck you can be team green. You're way stronger than i am!

Hilslo - I like your names as well! If you're wanting a popular name, go with Noah. It was the #1 used name in 2013 according to the social security administration. I have never been a fan of Sebastian. Remember though, this is your baby and your decision! :) My favorite would be Elijah, then Noah, then Benjamin, then Samuel, then Quentin and then Sebastian. Do you have a middle name already picked out? Wow 1 more week until Vday! That is just so amazing. Seems just like yesterday we all were dreading one of our first scans. Once June is here and halfway over (we'll be in 3rd tri) i'll be getting REAL excited because then it will be almost July and then just 2 more months until baby is here!!! I really can't wait.

I spend most of the day just sitting here thinking about the baby. I can't wait to see what he'll look like and to hold him. I am so happy to finally become a mom. Since we're all talking about names i am thinking DH and i will be going with Dylan. It's not set in stone yet, but it's the name we both have been calling him lol. There's a few i still really like, but DH is so negative towards them. Such as, Kingston, Xander, Zane, Rowan. I guess he's more of an original kind of guy lol. Ugh i am so grumpy because i have to go to the Drs tmrw to determine when i go back to work. I hope it's not Tuesday. Yuck! I really don't know how i'm going to make it the next few months. Right now the girls are cleaning 24 rooms a day because we're short on help. I told DH if i'm made to do that i will quit lol. I'd rather waitress or something until baby is born. SCREW THAT! I have been so negative lately. I feel like i don't have a bump. I feel like i'm just getting fatter. My belly isn't like everyone else's. It's just looking fat. If i suck in, i can suck in a lot of whats poking out and it aggravates me. Then i have days where i don't feel him move around much and it scares me and i panic. He likes to hang low that's for sure. He's changed position. For the last 4 days he's been kicking at my vagina. I can tell he's REAL DEEP inside because i can't feel outside kicks to that. Some days he's just really quiet and i dislike it :(

Anyways, Happy Mother's Day to you girls! Here in the U.S. we're celebrating today. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## babydust818

15 weeks vs today 22 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







pic20140511122255.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## londongirl

Babydust you look *gorgeous* and properly pregnant!!!


----------



## londongirl

Our list is:

Winston
Rupert
Oscar
Oliver
David
Archibald
Zachary
Harry
Edward

Middle name will be John?

Which do yOu think are the best one(s) with John as a middle name?


----------



## babydust818

my advice is do not use Harry bcz Harry John is not good for him in school. Here that would mean hairy penis. I honestly love Oscar. It's different but not out there. Also love Oliver!


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> my advice is do not use Harry bcz Harry John is not good for him in school. Here that would mean hairy penis. I honestly love Oscar. It's different but not out there. Also love Oliver!

What's wrong with hairy penis???

Hahaha just kidding - wonderful point!

Sooo funny your choices. Oscar John is my favourite in the world. Oliver John is my husband's choice. And you chose them both :)

Now to decide which one.... :/


----------



## hilslo

Babydust that's a lovely bump - no talk of it being fat please!!

Oliver and Oscar John are both really cute. I nearly spat my drink out about the hairy penis part! Good job you checked! I'm not a huge fan of Winston but the others are all really good.

Baby dust - I'm glad you're thinking of Dylan my fave of all your names (though I like Rowan and Xander too!). Sounds like your pretty much decided woo hoo!

Yikes - I don't blame you for not wanting to go back. You have to look after yourself and all that bending down and chemicals might not be so good. Hopefully your doc can sign you off for as long as possible. How are the scars doing - are they healing well?

My work isn't very physical but I'm starting to struggle with the hours. I often work over 12 hours a day at a stupidly mad pace and am counting down the days!! I've got 3 weeks of holiday and then I'll be off 3 weeks before my due date which leaves me with 55 working days left. I bet they drag....


----------



## hilslo

Morning ladies! Do any of you ladies still roll over onto your back in your sleep? Keep waking up with numb arms. Don't think it's very good for bean but I don't know how to stop it since I fall asleep on my side but wake up on my back!


----------



## babydust818

Hilslo - yes i wake up on my back sometimes too. It's honestly most comfortable for me. I've been trying to subconsciously trying to lay on my sides BUT by doing that, my hips are so sore in the mornings. I've just said 'screw it' and sleep however. If i lay on my back i try to lay halfway on my side and halfway on my back. It's so hard to stay on your sides when you're half a sleep! 

I had my Dr appt yesterday. Dr went over my 20w ultrasound and said baby looks great. Growth is right on track. Nothing abnormal came up. His heartbeat is super strong! Only negative is baby is breech, but said there's still tons of time for him to flip around. Then he went on to point out i gained 12 lbs in 5 weeks and said i need to start watching what i eat. Uh hello! I've been on bed rest! What do you expect?! He said he's afraid if i kept eating that way the baby would get much bigger than he needs to be and would cause me having a c-section. So... i'm going to start eating better and do what i've got to do for baby and i. I got June 9th for my glucose test. I pray i don't come up positive for diabetes. I was reading up on how that would affect the baby and i sure don't want that. So i've got a little less than a month to turn things around. The pregnancy dreams i've been having are so crazy! Had a dream last night i gave birth in July and didn't remember anything. I woke up the next day and there i had a baby that was already crawling LOL.


----------



## londongirl

Babydust what a crazy dream!!

I'm so glad I found out the gender. Before then, I'd dream I was having a girl then the next night twins then one night I even had a cat! Since I had the gender scan I've had no such dreams!

I'm not surprised you've gained weight while on bed rest. I really hope none of us have gestational diabetes :(

I asked my obstetrician about lying on your back. He said it's fine until like 33 weeks when it becomes too uncomfortable anyway. He said the human species would have been wiped out if it were bad to sleep on your back in 2nd trimester cos you change position without noticing anyway!

He also happens to be the same obstetrician who delivered Kate and William's baby (good old NHS!), so I trust him :)


----------



## babydust818

That is so neat he delivered their baby! My goodness George is sooo adorable!! Kate is so beautiful. So jeal of her lol. I had a dream 2 weeks ago i gave birth to 8 pieces of raw chicken breast :haha: the dreams are crazy!!

I hope none of us have gestational diabetes too! Here i am writing this while eating a big bowl of stuffing... LOL


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> I had a dream 2 weeks ago i gave birth to 8 pieces of raw chicken breast :haha:

That is the funniest thing I've read all week!!!!!


----------



## hilslo

If his advice is good enough for Kate and Will it's good enough for me! Glad I'm not damaging bean. Thank you for posting I feel a lot less worried about it now!

LOVE the chicken fillet dream!! So funny!!


----------



## babydust818

how are you girls feeling? I've had lack of movement today. Hate days like this


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> how are you girls feeling? I've had lack of movement today. Hate days like this

Do try not to worry. It just means he's probably back a bit. I had barely any movts for 2 days and then yesterday he was going bezerk and I couldn't sleep cos of it. Today it's less. remember there is still lots of room for them to move around in. Some people only start feeling flutters around 23 weeks for their first, so don't forget we were early to feel movements.

If you're still feeling worried, doppler it up for reassurance!

As for me, 10 full days left of work (i.e. two weeks 'til I finish)!! And 13 days until V-Day :)


----------



## babydust818

I definitely got my Doppler out I am so thankful that I still have it. I was actually going to put it away for good then the next day little man was moving less. I started feeling movements last night when I was laying in bed but I had to press down on my stomach for him to respond. I have felt a little today but not much. Starting today I'm trying to eat better. Its so hard when you're used to just picking whatever you want up and eating it LOL.

I forget .... are you going on vacation?


----------



## hilslo

Baby dust - thank god for dopplers! Bean was being very quiet for me yesterday too. Today he's dancing away again.
Londongirl - 2 weeks - that's gone really quickly! How long after that are you moving?
I'm off on holiday for a couple of weeks so not sure how often I'll be able to check in. Hard to believe I'll be 26 weeks when I get back. Time has definitely sped up from 1st tri!

Going to do lots of pelvic floor exercises on the plane. How often do you do them. I only seem to remember late in the day. Think I need to rev them up a bit. I don't want to end up leaking!


----------



## londongirl

Hi!
Hope you're having fun on your holiday hilslo! Babydust hope you're still taking it easy... How's the food going? Ive been terrible - choc, crisps, sweets!!
Im down to single digits - 9 days til v day :) hurrah. Had my 22 week check up and all was perfect :) starting to believe this is really it x


----------



## babydust818

Hilslo - Hope you're having a great time on your vacation! Enjoy yourself! Happy belated V day to you!! :hugs:

Londongirl - Those darn sweets are so good. I've actually done good since Friday. I've lost 4.4 lbs since then. Trying to get rid of that 12 lbs i gained. So hard when you're hungry all the time lol. I've noticed my belly isn't nearly as big as i thought. A lot was bloat. I went to go maternity clothes shopping and realized i just look fat and no bump :nope: so devastating lol. Oh well as long as baby is fine! As far as my work goes... remember me telling you how i don't wanna go back and i'll have to go back May 28th? Well, i have a 25lb weight restriction from my Dr and i got a phone call from my work that told me i can not come back with any restrictions. I'm not going to lie... i am very happy because i do not want to be doing housekeeping up until i pop. So by not being able to come back until i have him will put me out of a job because my short term disability will run out before then. So, i went into work today to interview for a different position, but still have the same bosses. It was for front desk. I got the job, but it's a matter of if it's full time or part time. If it's part time i lose insurance which isn't worth coming back to. I'd rather collect unemployment. So i'll know by the end of the week what is going on with work. Sorry for the long rambling lol..... For about 4-5 days now i've felt little man move SOOOO much. Today, hardly anything. I had to use my doppler to make sure he was okay. He is! It really is starting to seem real. Just 2 days after tmrw for Vday. I'm real excited. I'm starting to like the name Landon. Do you know any where you live?


----------



## londongirl

Landon is really lovely. Never met one in my life!! So it's rare but doesn't sound odd, if that makes sense? Love it! Middle name?

Wow - front of desk would be way better than cleaning. Would you be happy with fulltime? You've had quite a run of it all recently, haven't you. But - throughout all your ups and down - little Landon is just chilling out having a fabulous time, enjoying the ride :)

Can't believe hilslo has reached v day!! Woahhhh! Amazing!!! Oscar has been moving quite a lot but, like you babydust, some days i barely feel it. I think it may be cos I'm distracted with work. I finish next Friday, so 7 full days left. I have heaps to wrap up (I've worked there for 3.5 years). Then we goto Italy, then mum and dad come, then we move to Vancouver! Yikes - soooo much change in a month. I'll be in third trimester by the time I get there...

Babydust - congrats on your weight loss!!!!


----------



## londongirl

23 weeks today :)
That means only 7 days to go until V day!
How's the rest of you going?
X


----------



## Hope39

2 weeks and counting till I reach V day :)

We been to our caravan in Norfolk this weekend, still got frazzled in the sun even with a long sleeve top and hat on!! 

I can't get into my work now though and I have so much to do, how am I going to cope with a baby thrown into the mix, wish I had proper maternity leave. No such chance when I have no employee to do my work. Thank god my OH is at home too x


----------



## babydust818

Happy 23 weeks LondonGirl!!!! Just one more week!

Hope what kind of job do u have? I hope everything starts getting better for you.

Well Vday is tmrw!!! Here's a belly pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140522_030101.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hope39

babydust818 said:


> Happy 23 weeks LondonGirl!!!! Just one more week!
> 
> Hope what kind of job do u have? I hope everything starts getting better for you.
> 
> Well Vday is tmrw!!! Here's a belly pic.

I'm a book keeper so vat returns, tax returns Etc x


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> Happy 23 weeks LondonGirl!!!! Just one more week!
> 
> Hope what kind of job do u have? I hope everything starts getting better for you.
> 
> Well Vday is tmrw!!! Here's a belly pic.

YAAAY V day - :happydance::happydance::happydance:
amazing!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

I bet you, like me, never really believed you'd get here - well you have!!! :flower:

So happy for you.

6 days for me :)

My bump has really popped now - people have noticed a huge difference between last week and this week :winkwink:


----------



## londongirl

2 days to go :) and 4 days left of work. Then going to Italy and packing up then move to Vancouver - omg so much change!!


----------



## babydust818

HAPPY V DAY Londongirl!!!!!!!!!!!!! You made it!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Bump pic please!! :haha:

Hope you are all doing great. I start a new job on Monday. I am SOOO happy to be too because housekeeping sucked! They wouldn't allow me to come back because of my weight restriction, so instead they moved me to a different department. What sucks is i was full time and now i'll be part time. Therefore, i lose my insurance, but i can get on my husband's.

Can not believe i only have June, July, August and about a week and a half of Sept before little guy is here!! SO crazy. I can't wait. He wasn't active for a few days, but yesterday i drank some coke and he was bumping around lol.


----------



## hilslo

Happy Vday Londongirl (and a belated one for you too Babydust!). You next Hope - just over a week!!!

Babydust - I'm so glad your job has changed so you don't have to be pushing it physically. Shame it's part time ( but secretly I'm v jealous - I'd love part time!!)

London girl - I can't believe Friday is your last day. It seems to have come round so quickly! When do you actually fly to Vancouver?

Hope - how are things with you? Just focusing on getting to V-day?

I fly back to the uk today (boo!) but two of our good friends are getting married on Saturday so I'm really looking forward to that so I'm not too down in the dumps


----------



## Hope39

Yep - 1 week to go!! Seems like i been waiting for ever, i have vowed not to buy a single item till i reach V day and im getting bored of waiting now. Keep internet browsing but that's it.

One of my oldest friends has cleared out her loft for me:- cot, moses basket, bedding, high chair, travel cot, winter outfits, toys, and so on. Im quite excited about collecting them at the end of june when we visit her. 

Im a bit knackered today, didnt get out of bed till 10 (oops), started work gone 12 and had had enough by 6 so switched off for the day. I am dreadful at getting motivated at the moment, dont know whats up with me as i have so much to do before little one arrives

im getting a really bad urge to give the house a good clear out, i got crap everywhere in every cupboard or storage place. The loft is a tip too (sigh)
xx


----------



## hilslo

Sounds like nesting is setting in strongly! . So good that you can get most of the baby stuff you need from your friend. I was hoping to borrow a lot of stuff from my sister but it turns out she'd borrowed it from her sister in law - doh!

I know what you mean about holding off buying anything. I met up with a pregnant friend a couple of months ago. She is 5 weeks ahead of me but had already bought everything. I guess that's the difference between never having had a previous loss. I nearly choked when she asked if we had everything!!


----------



## hilslo

Woo hoo - just realised I've in double digits. 99 days to go!!!!!


----------



## Hope39

hilslo said:


> Sounds like nesting is setting in strongly! . So good that you can get most of the baby stuff you need from your friend. I was hoping to borrow a lot of stuff from my sister but it turns out she'd borrowed it from her sister in law - doh!
> 
> I know what you mean about holding off buying anything. I met up with a pregnant friend a couple of months ago. She is 5 weeks ahead of me but had already bought everything. I guess that's the difference between never having had a previous loss. I nearly choked when she asked if we had everything!!

Bought everything, sod that! I havent accepted this baby is coming yet but i need to get my head around it quick sharp me thinks

My stomach churns when i think of shopping for it, where do i begin, ha ha, there is so much to get

The cot and moses basket i have been given are from Harrods (way out my league) :)


----------



## londongirl

Sorry for a downer post. 

Early this morning, my husband and I heard a horrible meow from our beloved "kitten" (4 years old). We ran through and she was on her side and was basically already dead but was still warm. We've researched it and it seems cardiac failure is the cause (quite common in young cats). 

This cat was our "baby" and she was the gentlest, sweetest most affectionate animal I've ever known. She was with us through my 2 miscarriages and was always the biggest support for me. 

I know other animal/pet lovers will relate to my pain but I just can't stop crying. I'm so, so sad :(


----------



## Hope39

Aww, londongirl I know that feeling. 

My OH had his dog put to sleep, she was 18 and ready to go bit that didn't make it any easier

It was one of the saddest days of my life, we have two dogs of our own now, mum and daughter and dread the day we have to experience that feeling again. 

We threw everything in the campervan and did a runner for a week, it made it easier not being at home surrounded my memories. We still had to come home and face it but by then we had accepted it so it was easier

Xx


----------



## londongirl

Hope39 said:


> Aww, londongirl I know that feeling.
> 
> My OH had his dog put to sleep, she was 18 and ready to go bit that didn't make it any easier
> 
> It was one of the saddest days of my life, we have two dogs of our own now, mum and daughter and dread the day we have to experience that feeling again.
> 
> We threw everything in the campervan and did a runner for a week, it made it easier not being at home surrounded my memories. We still had to come home and face it but by then we had accepted it so it was easier
> 
> Xx


Thank you SO much. Definitely sounds like you understand. 

Luckily we are going to Italy for a holiday for a week on Tuesday, so that'll be a good chance to get away (like your campervan). I can't imagine losing a pet after 18 years...


----------



## babydust818

londongirl said:


> Sorry for a downer post.
> 
> Early this morning, my husband and I heard a horrible meow from our beloved "kitten" (4 years old). We ran through and she was on her side and was basically already dead but was still warm. We've researched it and it seems cardiac failure is the cause (quite common in young cats).
> 
> This cat was our "baby" and she was the gentlest, sweetest most affectionate animal I've ever known. She was with us through my 2 miscarriages and was always the biggest support for me.
> 
> I know other animal/pet lovers will relate to my pain but I just can't stop crying. I'm so, so sad :(


I hope you take what I say as a positive thing and don't think I'm crazy, but sometimes I feel like people or animals die to give more strength to new beginnings. Sometimes I feel they risk their life so you can have this baby. I know it sounds crazy and insane, but the thought has crossed my mind. Like they were put on this earth to help you get through some tough stuff but when their time is over theyre gone. Like a guardian angel. I am so sorry you lost your little angel. I am so sorry you had to witness it. she is in a better place now and will continue to take care of you in your dreams. I hope you find peace soon hunny. So sorry. I am a HUGE animal lover. I found a stray cat that was all cut up and infected in 2011. I took him to the vet and got him better. Poor baby only lived 9 months with me before he passed due to fatty liver disease. It's so hard bcz they become our children.


----------



## hilslo

Londongirl - I'm so sorry. I grew up having cats and know how awful it is when they pass away. They definitely become members of the family and so the grief is very real (and horrible).

I hope it eases over time and you can still enjoy your holiday. Remember she had a good life and was loved whilst she was alive.

This won't ease the hurt but follow this link to the cutest baby thing ever. I've book marked it on my phone and when I'm feeling brave it could be my first purchase. https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/184854652/the-very-hungry-caterpillar-newborn-baby


----------



## JillieBean

londongirl said:


> Sorry for a downer post.
> 
> Early this morning, my husband and I heard a horrible meow from our beloved "kitten" (4 years old). We ran through and she was on her side and was basically already dead but was still warm. We've researched it and it seems cardiac failure is the cause (quite common in young cats).
> 
> This cat was our "baby" and she was the gentlest, sweetest most affectionate animal I've ever known. She was with us through my 2 miscarriages and was always the biggest support for me.
> 
> I know other animal/pet lovers will relate to my pain but I just can't stop crying. I'm so, so sad :(

I am so so so so sorry!!!! I have two cats, both will be 4 this year and I am so incredibly attached to them, they are the best pets. I cannot imagine how you must feel.


----------



## hilslo

Hey ladies - how are we all? Hope39 - V day tomorrow!!!!
Afm - I had an antenatal appt with a gp today. Nothing too exciting but did get to hear bean's heartbeat which was nice!


----------



## hilslo

3rd tri today!!!!!

Can't quite believe I've made it this far!! The back ache has set in though:-( suddenly getting very uncomfortable after sitting for a bit.

Londongirl - hope you're having a lovely holiday. How are the rest of you ladies? It's gone v quiet in here lol!


----------



## JillieBean

Just had my glucose test on Friday and passed  Also had an ultrasound to look for DVT because my left foot has been swelling up significantly. Thankfully, I passed that too. Best part of the appointment was getting to see LO. He/She is upside down, arms in the air facing my spine! It was adorable <3


----------



## hilslo

Ooh that doesn't sound fun but good that it's definitely not a DVT- and extra exciting that you got to see him/ her again!


----------



## Nadhoo

hi everyone,

hope u r all doing great .. i am currently 26 weeks now .. i have had scare after scare so far .. at 6 weeks scan there was no baby, just an empty sac .. 10 days later found my little bean with a strong beating heart .. at 11 weeks scan baby's skull hasnt formed .. doc was suggesting it cud be anencephaly .. so repeated scan after 2 weeks to find that the skull had formed .. again at 22 weeks scan the radiologist found an amniotic band near the end of the placenta .. i am supposed to repeat a scan soon to check on it .. hoping it remains unattached to my baby ..

cant wait for september ....


----------



## londongirl

Nadhoo said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hope u r all doing great .. i am currently 26 weeks now .. i have had scare after scare so far .. at 6 weeks scan there was no baby, just an empty sac .. 10 days later found my little bean with a strong beating heart .. at 11 weeks scan baby's skull hasnt formed .. doc was suggesting it cud be anencephaly .. so repeated scan after 2 weeks to find that the skull had formed .. again at 22 weeks scan the radiologist found an amniotic band near the end of the placenta .. i am supposed to repeat a scan soon to check on it .. hoping it remains unattached to my baby ..
> 
> cant wait for september ....

I'm so sorry you've had scare after scare :( I really pray all works out x


----------



## hilslo

Nadhoo - that sounds like a seriously stressful pregnancy! Fingers crossed it's another scare that turns out to be all good!

Sorry to be ignorant but what is an amniotic band?

Londongirl - how was your holiday? Are you back or just checking in quickly?


----------



## londongirl

Hi girls
Sorry i've been 'offline' recently. It's been a HUGE fortnight. First left work with a HUGE send off (keeping in mind we're leaving the country too so it was a proper farewell). Then, as I told you girls, our little cat died at only 4 years old (thank you for your kind words). We then went to Italy for a week, then my parents have come to stay with us for a week. And today (since my Mum is here and we are leaving the country soon), my friend threw a baby shower for me. Can you imagine the highs and lows i've had!

The baby shower... OMG the baby shower. I've never really been to many before. But she went above and beyond. Helium balloons, a massive professional cake, cup cakes, games, a set up sweet shop, and so, so much more. All my lovely friends, mum, mum in law, sis in law and my sis were there. It was so fun and exciting but also tinged with sadness cos I'm leaving England soon.

Just thought i'd touch base.

I just realised - wow this is really happening. all the presents i got were so adorable too - gorgeous little clothes for our little guy...

So excited

xx


----------



## babydust818

I will update later. just wanted to say how awesome and nice it was to throw you a baby shower! glad Italy was great and you got to spend time with family. &#9825;

jillie so happy you passed your glucose test. I took mine yesterday. hope I pass. 

hilslo hope all is well with you. I just joined you in 3rd tri!!

here's my 27 week bump. 
anyone pick names yet?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140613_080610.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## londongirl

Babydust you and your bump look *gorgeous*
You suit pregnancy so much. Congrats on 3rd trimester :)


----------



## londongirl

Been quiet in here!

Had my 27 week scan today - all perfect :) glucose test fine but my iron is very low. Not sure what they have in mind to bring it up. Otherwise, all good - we move to Vancouver in 5 days aughghgh!!


----------



## babydust818

28 weeks today!!! WEE!!

I had my glucose test a week ago and never heard anything back which means i must have passed it. Thank God! I was real worried i wouldn't. Only thing is, they never told me to come back in for any appts. So i guess i will call next week and ask what the heck is going on? I'd like to get at least 1 more ultrasound before he's here. I still haven't got a good look at his face. He's always so shy and has his back turned towards us. It's been 7 weeks since i've saw him. I'd like to do a 3D ultrasound, but it's sooo expensive at my dr's office. I don't need 10 pictures and videos.... i just want ONE picture! The ultrasound tech at my 20w appt was going to give me one, but he wasn't cooperating. I haven't felt him move much the last few days. I don't know if it's because he's getting bigger with less room to move? But i also read by that happening you feel them kick more? I am just confused! Thank God for that doppler. Anyone doing kick counts? I haven't started yet... I still haven't bought anything for him other than a few outfits, bathtub and i have some stuff a couple friends have bought for me. My baby shower is July 12 and i am hoping to go home to New York to have one up there with my friends and family around July 26th. I am thinking about buying his crib this weekend. I haven't decided on a nursery theme yet. Yeah being pregnant has totally made me indecisive. lol. I've also noticed my patience and temper is a lot worse. 

How is everyone else? Any new name ideas? Have any of you bought things for little one yet?


----------



## hilslo

Happy 28 weeks Babydust and welcome to 3rd tri Londongirl and Nadhoo!!

5 days to go until Vancouver - I hope your dh is doing all the packing not you!!

We started our loft conversion this week so praying all the dusty work is done by the time I go on mat leave (8 weeks to go!)

Babydust - how is the new job working out for you? Have you settled on a mat leave date yet?

I've still not bought anything for bubs. Partly as we've not had time, partly as it is going to get covered in dust over the next few weeks and partly that I'm still a bit scared on jinxing it!

We have talked a lot about names though. Currently considering Alistair, Adlai, Benjamin or Isaac - we keep changing our minds though and never seem to settle on the same name! How are you guys doing with names? Hope you're doing better than us lol!

Btw - have any of you starting getting leg cramps at night? Such a horrible way to wake up at 3am!!!


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Happy 28 weeks Babydust and welcome to 3rd tri Londongirl and Nadhoo!!
> 
> 5 days to go until Vancouver - I hope your dh is doing all the packing not you!!
> 
> We started our loft conversion this week so praying all the dusty work is done by the time I go on mat leave (8 weeks to go!)
> 
> Babydust - how is the new job working out for you? Have you settled on a mat leave date yet?
> 
> I've still not bought anything for bubs. Partly as we've not had time, partly as it is going to get covered in dust over the next few weeks and partly that I'm still a bit scared on jinxing it!
> 
> We have talked a lot about names though. Currently considering Alistair, Adlai, Benjamin or Isaac - we keep changing our minds though and never seem to settle on the same name! How are you guys doing with names? Hope you're doing better than us lol!
> 
> Btw - have any of you starting getting leg cramps at night? Such a horrible way to wake up at 3am!!!

I love all those names you've chosen - especially Alistair and Isaac! But they're all great. I can't believe you're nearly 29 weeks, which means you're nearly 30 weeks!!! Honestly, I'm still kind of in shock that it's happening - it really is becoming real now!

I've been doing light packing and have been fine. I'm still feeling pretty good and usually forget I'm pregnant 'til someone reminds me! It's sooo nice not working anymore though...

Are you enjoying the nicer weather now?


----------



## Jokerette

Hi ladies, it might seem strange that I am joining your group now, but I just found you after another friend mentioned her PAL group. *I'm due September 14, 2014.* :)

We started TTC #2 in summer of 2013, I had a MC in November 2013, then two cycles later I had my BFP on New Years Eve. I'm 29+1 weeks now, so I know now this will be my take home baby... I was so so scared for the first 18 weeks. Sometimes I got really excited,but other times I just felt scared to get attached. I had a SCH (a bleed in my uterus) up until my 18 week scan, at which point it was gone and I started feeling better. I still think about my angel, especially now as I approach the due date, which would have been July 13th.

But I am so grateful I am able to be here with my pregnancy going well now. I really didn't think an early loss like that could be so hard, but it was. But now I know it did lead me to THIS baby. :pink:

Now I feel kicks all the time, and my DS and DH are both so excited that a little girl will be joining our family. <3

If I'm not too late, I hope you'll let me join your group?


----------



## babydust818

Jokerette - you are so more than welcomed to join this group! We know exactly how you're feeling and obviously are right about the same length in our pregnancies! I am sorry for your loss. It is so hard to stay positive when you have been through it. I am so happy you are now 29 + weeks with a healthy baby girl! I am so happy your son will have a little sister to protect and play with! Like you, i've had losses. I had one in August 2011 and tried contiously for another since then. I became pregnant for the 2nd time in August 2013, but was told at my first appt that it was a blighted ovum. I got pregnant the 3rd time in Dec of 2013, but didn't get my BFP until January of this year! :) I don't think i ever felt comfortable until i was over that Vday mark at 24 weeks. Now that i will be 30 weeks on Friday, i am more confident and more comfortable that things will be okay. I secretly hope i do not go until my due date. I can't wait to meet him!!! 37 weeks is considered full term and i would be more than happy to meet him right after then! :) Have you picked out any names yet for your little girl? Do you have a nursery theme?!

Hey Hilslo, Londongirl, jillie, and everyone else i have forgotten :wave: How are you all doing? Can't believe we all have almost made it to the 30 week mark! Finally to that home stretch. I am so excited and so anxious for it all! Have you picked out a theme for the nursery yet? Are any of you girls going to breastfeed and pump? What about names?! Any of you settle on names yet?!?! Anyone going to do the 3D/4D ultrasound?

I will answer my own questions for you all LOL... We did pick out a nursery theme! I will attach a picture of it to this. I absolutely love it! It's rock n roll snoopy. We have not settled on a name, but i think it will be Dylan Charles David. We are not doing a 3D/4D ultrasound. It is VERY expensive here. I will be breastfeeding and hopefully getting a breast pump from my insurance company. I want to mainly breastfeed the first few weeks, but give a bottle maybe once or twice a day to get him used to it. 

I am feeling SO MUCH more movement these days and it's STRONG ones too! Where you can see parts of him sticking out of my skin! I am so in love with this little guy already! Today is my last day on my current insurance. Then i have to switch to my husband's since i switched jobs. I hope they don't give me a hard time on wanting money upfront for delivery. They were trying to do that back in February! I'll work it out somehow. Then yesterday i had to junk my car. It started over heating and check engine light has been on. It's been so nuts. I will some how make it. My little guy is whats keeping me going.

Londongirl - how has the move been? Are you all settled in now?
 



Attached Files:







snoopy.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jokerette

Thanks for the welcome babydust! :) Yes we picked out the name "Bailey Brown"... we had picked it out when I was pregnant with my first... but he ended up being a boy so he is Kenny :)

We moved my son into his "big boy room" about 2 months ago, and transformed his jungle themed nursery into a girly jungle! I painted murals on the walls for him, so I just added flowers, butterflies and bows to the exsiting decor. Plus added a few touches of pink and voila! Girly nursery!

I breastfed Kenny for 19 months and hope to nurse this baby as well. I initially planned on nursing for 12 months, but neither one of us was ready to wean so we kept going about until the time we started TTC and then I was ready to stop and he was pretty close to done anyway. Breastfeeding was really painful for us at the beginning, but I'm so glad I stuck with it because it ended up being something I really treasured. Except for the pumping at work! :rofl:

I'm a teacher and this time I plan on actually taking the entire school year off so I hopefully wont have to pump as much, or if I do I will at least be able to do it at home.

oh , about me... I'm 31 years old, DH is 32. We live in Massachusetts and were high school sweethearts, so we've been together about 15 years now, married for 7 years.
 



Attached Files:







baileyroom.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Jokerette! It's great to have new ladies in here!

I'm so impressed by both your nurseries - though it has somewhat put me to shame as the most I've done is buy a book (bought it for dh as a sort of Father's Day gift as he was hankering after one!

Our house is currently filled with dust from our building works. I'm hoping to get the nursery done and things bought when most of the dirty work has been finished or else poor bean will end up with very dusty toys and things. I think we will probably go for an animal- type theme. Jungle or zoo or underwater as dh and I both love diving.

We've also not finalised a name but are currently toying with Alistair Adlai. I like the name Alistair for a grown up but not sure I like it as a baby name. I know he won't be a baby forever but still uncertain!! I love Dylan Charles and Bailey Brown though I'm intrigued as to where Brown came from? Is it a family name?

I'd like to breast feed but have a funny feeling I might struggle. I'm not exactly mammary-gland-blessed (!) so I'll just have to see how it goes! Jokerette - 19 months is an impressive stat!!

Still a bit unsure about scans too. Now he's kicking and generally thumping around in there (my whole body shakes sometimes when he throws himself around in there!). Have any of you found that bubs likes to hang out on one side only. I don't think I've ever felt him on the left! Slightly worried that there's something stopping him and he'll get squashed on the right. Lol - always worrying about something!!

London girl - how are you settling in Vancouver?? Whereabouts in the city are you?


----------



## Jokerette

hilslo said:


> Welcome Jokerette! It's great to have new ladies in here!
> 
> I'm so impressed by both your nurseries - though it has somewhat put me to shame as the most I've done is buy a book (bought it for dh as a sort of Father's Day gift as he was hankering after one!
> 
> Our house is currently filled with dust from our building works. I'm hoping to get the nursery done and things bought when most of the dirty work has been finished or else poor bean will end up with very dusty toys and things. I think we will probably go for an animal- type theme. Jungle or zoo or underwater as dh and I both love diving.
> 
> We've also not finalised a name but are currently toying with Alistair Adlai. I like the name Alistair for a grown up but not sure I like it as a baby name. I know he won't be a baby forever but still uncertain!! I love Dylan Charles and *Bailey Brown though I'm intrigued as to where Brown came from? Is it a family name?*
> 
> I'd like to breast feed but have a funny feeling I might struggle. *I'm not exactly mammary-gland-blessed (!) so I'll just have to see how it goes!* Jokerette - 19 months is an impressive stat!!
> 
> Still a bit unsure about scans too. Now he's kicking and generally thumping around in there (my whole body shakes sometimes when he throws himself around in there!). Have any of you found that bubs likes to hang out on one side only. I don't think I've ever felt him on the left! Slightly worried that there's something stopping him and he'll get squashed on the right. Lol - always worrying about something!!
> 
> London girl - how are you settling in Vancouver?? Whereabouts in the city are you?

oh! Brown is my last name :) Her name will be Bailey Ann Brown :)

Dont worry about not being "mammory gland blessed"... having large or small breasts actually doesnt really effect how much milk your body can produce :) It's all about the right kind of tissue in there. Some women with IGT (insufficent glandular tissue) might have very large breast but not a lot of glandular tissue, meaning they dont make much milk... while their best friend might only be an A cup, but its all glandular tissue!


----------



## londongirl

Welcome Jokerette! Bailey is a really cute name. Can't believe you and your hubby are teen sweethearts... What a love story!

Hi to the rest of you, too!! I love the nursery themes. I'm like you, hilslo. I've bought nothing. The move was beyond exhausing. There was no way around it - I was packing, pulling and lifting heavy stuff for a solid week. My body is only still recovering now. And the 9-hour flight wasn't fun since I was in pain to start with. 

BUT now we are in Vancouver... Wow, what a city!!! Totally suits me as I love the outdoors :) our flat is in downtown with ridiculously amazing water views. So I'm now relaxing, getting some fitness in and feeling great. And i found a doc who will take me on :)

How is everyone else's body coping with the added weight and bump? Xx


----------



## babydust818

I keep waddling if that tells ya anything lol. My back is starting to hurt a bit. I think things are just now hitting me and is going to get worse. I was telling my husband that 37w is considered full term and if I were to go into labor then it would be just next month! (August 22). How nuts is that!? 

Oh and don't feel bad that LO doesn't have anything yet. I just bought the bedding and that's it. I haven't even begun to get any thing else. My work has an employee assistance program and they're buying me a crib. I am so thankful! I will be getting that this weekend.

Jokerette that is such a cute idea for nursery. You hand drew some of that? wow that's talent. Are you an art teacher? I think that's amazing you bf for 19 months! I hope I can say the same! I love the name you chose btw! I live in Indiana. Born and raised in New York though. I'm 26 and DH and I been together since I was 15 :) 

londongirl I'm glad the move is over and you're loving Vancouver. Hope you can start resting and catching up on yourself. 

hilslo things will come together for you as far as the house goes. my house is a wreck and I have SO much to do before LO arrives. A lot of things I need to do the next few weeks. How would you pronounce Alistair? I think I'm saying it wrong.


----------



## Jokerette

babydust818 said:


> I keep waddling if that tells ya anything lol. My back is starting to hurt a bit. I think things are just now hitting me and is going to get worse. I was telling my husband that 37w is considered full term and if I were to go into labor then it would be just next month! (August 22). How nuts is that!?
> 
> Oh and don't feel bad that LO doesn't have anything yet. I just bought the bedding and that's it. I haven't even begun to get any thing else. My work has an employee assistance program and they're buying me a crib. I am so thankful! I will be getting that this weekend.
> 
> Jokerette that is such a cute idea for nursery. You hand drew some of that? wow that's talent. Are you an art teacher? I think that's amazing you bf for 19 months! I hope I can say the same! I love the name you chose btw! I live in Indiana. Born and raised in New York though. I'm 26 and DH and I been together since I was 15 :)
> 
> londongirl I'm glad the move is over and you're loving Vancouver. Hope you can start resting and catching up on yourself.
> 
> hilslo things will come together for you as far as the house goes. my house is a wreck and I have SO much to do before LO arrives. A lot of things I need to do the next few weeks. How would you pronounce Alistair? I think I'm saying it wrong.

Thank you! Yes I hand drew and painted it all. And yes I AM an art teacher, good guess!!

And you guys are teen sweethearts too! How cool!


----------



## Hope39

Ladies, I have some sad news

My beautiful little Isaac Lucas entered the world on 26/6/14 and joined the angels on 28/6/14

I had a placental abruption and major haemorrhage, my little man had a hb when we arrived at the hospital, after a lot of panic I was put to sleep, Isaac had no hb when they got him out, they spent 20 mins working on him and revived him but he was just too poorly

The emergency services were absolute shite, my OH got to the hospital, parked up and was at the doors before they wheeled me in, so they have a lot of explaining to do, i nearly lost my life too

Just completely broken after 6 early losses already

Xx


----------



## babydust818

Hope omg. Words can not even tell you how sorry I am for your loss. I will pray for you and your family. I am so sorry. I can't even fathom what you're going through. Idk why things have to be so unfair. I have no words to say. I'm so shocked.


----------



## hilslo

Oh Hope - I'm absolutely deviated for you. After 6 losses already surely it was your turn. How cruel to get so far and then this happen. I can't imagine what your going through, especially as the emergency services were so poor in getting you the best care.

My heart is broken for you. I hope you got to spend some special time with you little man. 

Look after yourself and your dh. You are in my thoughts and only wish there was something I could do to make you feel better. Huge hugs xx


----------



## hilslo

Devastated - not deviated - stupid autocorrect!


----------



## londongirl

Hope - I read your entry with tears in my eyes. I don't even know what to say because I know no words could ease your pain. I am just so, so, so, so, so sorry for you...
Sending huge amounts of love...
xoxox


----------



## Jokerette

I am so so sorry Hope :(


----------



## londongirl

Hi everyone
I'm in the dark about strollers/prams/buggies (whatever you want to call them). I have NO idea. And now that I'm in a new country, I have even less idea!
I *think* you can buy one that acts as a car seat as well or something. Can any of you guys give me an idiots guide briefing on the subject?
x


----------



## hilslo

Hi Londongirl. I've done a bit of research (not much but more than any other purchasing research!)

I know they're based on English products but the following link gives a good overview of the types you can buy and what to consider when choosing. From what I've read you can basically spend as little or as much as you like!

I think the ones you can use as car seats are called travel systems and if you drive a lot are probably very useful as you don't have to wake your baby to transfer him to the car.

https://www.johnlewis.com/buying-guides/prams-and-pushchairs-buying-guide?stop_mobi=yes

One thing I have been recommended to think about is how much leg room there is to walk with and how far can you extend the handle? Unlikely to cause a big impact on you but if your dh is on the tall side, make sure he gives it a spin first!

Good luck and let us know if you hear any other good tips!


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Hi Londongirl. I've done a bit of research (not much but more than any other purchasing research!)
> 
> I know they're based on English products but the following link gives a good overview of the types you can buy and what to consider when choosing. From what I've read you can basically spend as little or as much as you like!
> 
> I think the ones you can use as car seats are called travel systems and if you drive a lot are probably very useful as you don't have to wake your baby to transfer him to the car.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/buying-guides/prams-and-pushchairs-buying-guide?stop_mobi=yes
> 
> One thing I have been recommended to think about is how much leg room there is to walk with and how far can you extend the handle? Unlikely to cause a big impact on you but if your dh is on the tall side, make sure he gives it a spin first!
> 
> Good luck and let us know if you hear any other good tips!

Thank you so much - that was really useful reading (and a good tip about DH as he IS really tall!!)


----------



## londongirl

OK i've read through - and the Uppababy Vista is the whole 3-in-1 thing and I've looked on the internet and it seems to consistently get 5*. That john lewis website was so helpful. Thanks so much, Hilslo :)


----------



## hilslo

I have a friend who has that buggy and her and her dh rave about it!


----------



## londongirl

That's a very good sign!!!


----------



## londongirl

Is anyone else feeling queasy after eating?


----------



## hilslo

Nope but I am getting back pain and rib pain in the afternoon and evening. I guess the third tri is going to get uncomfortable!

Did you do any more buggy research? You inspired me and dh to go and try out a few. We had a look at the Uppababy Vista, Uppababy Cruz and a few others. I'm so unsure! The Vista is massive! We live in a Victorian terrace and I'm scared it will be a squeeze. The Cruz is a bit smaller but I've read that it's a bit of a bumpy ride and not good off road. 

Anyone else looking?


----------



## babydust818

hey girls. just wanted to update/vent. I did a bunch of housework this morning and gave my dog a bath. shortly after I started having real bad backache and almost like I was going to get my period. I went pee and saw light pink blood. I'VE gone a few times since and my pee has a red tint but I amnot bleeding enough to go through or anything. I called my dr and waiting to hear back. I hope eeverything is ok...


----------



## hilslo

Eek - hope everything's okay. I know it is worrying to see any kind of blood but it sounds like you might have just been overdoing it a bit. Lie down or sit with your feet up , drink lots of fluids and get your dh to wait on you hand and foot. I'm sure your doctor will put your mind at rest - try not to worry ( easy to say and less easy to do I know!)

Can you take the day off tomorrow to give yourself some rest?


----------



## babydust818

I am off tmrw thank God. The dr said it could be from sex las night but if I think it's something more to go to hospital otherwise they'll see me tmrw at the office.


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> I am off tmrw thank God. The dr said it could be from sex las night but if I think it's something more to go to hospital otherwise they'll see me tmrw at the office.

Hi Babydust
Please please please take it easy. And if you don't start feeling better, definitely goto hospital just to be checked out. I'm sure it'll pass and be fine but just be safe :)
xx


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Nope but I am getting back pain and rib pain in the afternoon and evening. I guess the third tri is going to get uncomfortable!
> 
> Did you do any more buggy research? You inspired me and dh to go and try out a few. We had a look at the Uppababy Vista, Uppababy Cruz and a few others. I'm so unsure! The Vista is massive! We live in a Victorian terrace and I'm scared it will be a squeeze. The Cruz is a bit smaller but I've read that it's a bit of a bumpy ride and not good off road.
> 
> Anyone else looking?

My friend took me stroller shopping today and I felt even more overwhelmed. I don't understand the lingo. It was easier buying a car! There was one called the BOB which may be canadian - but it was really simple and light and easy to manoeuvre. I'm getting a little tempted by that now! I also don't want a massive one - party because I'm quite petite and won't be able to move a huge one!


----------



## babydust818

Went to the Dr and he had me take off my bottoms to check things out. When he looked there was no blood. He said he thinks it may be from sex 2 days ago. Said there's more discharge than normal. So i could have a yeast infection or something else going on there. So he didn't see anything to panic about. He said my cervix is still closed. Told him i haven't felt him move really today so he sent me to the hospital because of the things in the past with me. I went up there and they hooked me up for an hour on the monitor to check for contractions and movement. I'm assuming no contractions because they said everything with him looks/sounds great. Didn't get an actual ultrasound like i was hoping, but to hear him for an hour was very comforting. I could feel a couple movements. The nurse kept asking me if i felt that movement or this movement and i couldn't. So i guess he is moving, i just can't feel it very well. On my way out i heard someone yelling my name from a room. Come to find out my friend had her baby yesterday! She's 3 weeks early. 

Dr didn't say anything about taking it easy. I guess he seems to think it was from intercourse. I just find it odd that i did all that strenuous cleaning and started having all this happen. The nurse said the cramping could be from not getting much water in that day. Which could be true because i didn't drink as much yesterday as i normally do. Just a huge scare for me. Never been through any of this, so i wasn't sure if i was going in preterm labor or what. I guess i'm okay though. Best thing is he's okay!


----------



## hilslo

Great news Babydust - must be a relief! I'm glad they took good care of you and he's doing well in there! I have a day every couple of weeks where he goes a bit quiet and it scares me to death!

I've got my 31 week mw appt tomorrow. Hoping she can tell me what position bean is in. I think he's still transverse but hoping he's moved! I really don't want a c-section!


----------



## babydust818

Can not believe how far we all are now! Seems just like yesterday we were talking about how scared we were at just 18 weeks.

I hope baby is finally head down for you Hilslo. At 21w my baby was breech and haven't had an ultrasound since. I am really thinking he's positioned right because i feel a lot of kicks by my ribs and pressure down by my left hip.


----------



## hilslo

I know - I think I'm still in shock that things are going well! I'm definitely counting down the days to mat leave now! I have to take all my holiday beforehand so this is my last 5 day week. Then I'm on 4 day weeks until 15th August when I'm off!!!! So excited!!! 22 working days left!! 

Babydust - are you still aiming to work as late as possible? Londongirl - I guess you've kind of started yours already!


----------



## Jokerette

Baby dust, it sounds like it was likely from the sex... What a relief that cervix was still closed. Taking it easy is always a good idea!

Third tie is getting tougher. I feel like I'm starting to waddle :rofl: I have some soreness between my legs


----------



## babydust818

Hilslo that sounds so great! 22 working days?! WOOHOO!! I've been training at my job and working full time since i've started until this week. I'm down to 4 days a week also. Except one of those days is a half day. I am hoping to work up until baby comes, but i may take off a week or 2 before he's excepted to arrive. We will see. How did your appt go? Is he face down yet?

Jokerette i am totally waddling too! Some days it's worse than others lol. Got to love it. Can't believe we're all hitting the 31w mark! Sooo nuts! Can't wait to see what everyone's little ones will look like and their names! <3


----------



## hilslo

My waddle definitely gets more pronounced as the day goes on lol! By the end of the day it also feels like someone has tied a tight belt around my ribs - v uncomfortable! Do any of you guys get this?

Babydust - yeay for 4 day weeks too! Feels like we're closing in!

Baby is head down woo hoo! I don't think he's moved but suspect the previous mw mistook the protruding bilge as his head when it is in fact his bum!! Silly bean sticking his bum out all the time!


----------



## hilslo

Morning ladies. I'm starting to stress out - bean has been really quiet for the last 24hrs. I felt a couple of kicks last night but no way near as much movement as normal as nothing this morning. I'm going to phone the antenatal daycare unit when it opens. Keeping my fingers and ties crossed that he's just having a quiet day and I'm being paranoid.....


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Morning ladies. I'm starting to stress out - bean has been really quiet for the last 24hrs. I felt a couple of kicks last night but no way near as much movement as normal as nothing this morning. I'm going to phone the antenatal daycare unit when it opens. Keeping my fingers and ties crossed that he's just having a quiet day and I'm being paranoid.....

Pleaseeeeee try not to stress. I had this on fri. Barely anything. Or sat day. Then sat night suddenly we were back in action. 

Call the centre for reassurance but also kno it's happened to others too xx


----------



## hilslo

Thanks Londongirl. I phoned and they asked me to come in so waiting to be seen now. I know it's probably just paranoia but still terrified. Reminds me of waiting at the Early Pregnancy Unit and getting bad news :-(

Keep telling myself that he's had quiet days before but there's that niggly little , "what if..." creeping in!


----------



## hilslo

Looked up to the monitor now and heartbeat is pumping away  little bugger has started kicking away too! Starts performing as soon as he gets an audience to make his mum look foolish! 

Very happy that it all seems to be good though!


----------



## Jokerette

I've had those moments too... Seems like as baby gets bigger sometimes they have days of barely any movement. I remember with Ds1 too, but it still can be scared. Glad your little one is ok!!


----------



## londongirl

Hilslo... OMG I'm so happy all is ok. I felt confident it would be but still had some anxiety for you. What a huge relief. It's weird, when you've got as far as we've got now - part of you feels so much more confident, but that doubt/fear is always there. I'm so happy it's all ok :) I hope he stays incredibly active and doesn't give you another scare like that from now on in!

All good here tho' I'm struggling massively with the heat (it's around 30 degrees, but the flat we're living in is all windows so it's like a glasshouse - and I basically sweat all night - horrible.

Temp is due to drop in 2 days thank goodness :)


----------



## babydust818

Hilslo - i had the SAME EXACT thing happen to me a week ago. I was fretting because he wasn't moving for awhile. I go to the hospital, they hook me up to a NST and there he goes kicking. Making me look dumb! LOL. Today he's been quiet again. I just hook him up to my doppler and hear his heartbeat. Makes me feel a lot better.

Londongirl - i struggle with the heat too. So damn hot. Yikes all windows would def make it like a sauna in there! It cooled off here nice today. Felt like a fall day.

I ended up taking back my crib today. I haven't put it together, but when i put it up to the wall that we just painted i hated it. So now i'm switching to white. I can't wait for all this to be over (the painting). Everything is stressing me out. I'm suppose to be on DH's insurance a week ago, but they keep procrastinating it. It's making me worry bcz honestly i could go into labor anytime now. You just never know. My hormones have taken over for sure. All i do is either cry or depressed.


----------



## hilslo

Ladies, you are all so wonderfully supportive I don't know how I'd keep my sanity without you! I'm glad to hear all our bubs seem to be equally naughty!

Sorry the weather is causing you problems. I have a day off in the sun tomorrow - so far I have been tucked away in an air-conditioned office so not really noticed the sun! Looking forward to the warmth tomorrow but wonder if I'll find it too hot now I've got a bump. 

Baby dust - please don't stress. Take a step back and remember why you're doing all that painting! Are you changing the paint to white or the cot to white? I'm sure whatever colour scheme you go with you'll end up loving. You have to post some pictures when it's finished!

The pregnancy hormones are funny things - they definitely accentuate all emotions. I guess they're designed to so that the love you feel for your son when he's born will be even greater! X


----------



## hilslo

Yep - without office air-conditioning I nearly melted today lol!


----------



## babydust818

lol yeah the heat sucks. I get too uncomfortable and want to complain like a baby ;)

happy 33 weeks hilslo!!
happy 32 weeks jokerette!

so hard to believe any of us could go at any time and baby would be okay! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Thanks baby dust!! I know! 32 weeks was like my "goal"... I can't believe it's finally here. It's so reassuring isn't it?! 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## londongirl

You're 32 week - congrats!! I'm nearly there...

I'm feeling good. Sleeping is getting a little uncomfortable as my back gets a bit painful. I'm going walking or swimming most days to stay active.

Luckily the temp has dropped here now and it's sooo much nicer. 

I'm starting to get *really* excited about meeting our little guy. I've been on amazon getting stuff for the baby and my friends from home have been sending little bits over - so it's so exciting getting these little parcels of stuff for him :)

Have you guys decided on stroller/buggy yet? And what your babies will sleep in to start with?


----------



## Jokerette

London girl... I'm so torn on what baby will sleep in. With DS we were so desperate for sleep we had him sleeping in the mechanical swing becayse he would sleep longer stretches... Then at 7 weeks we transitioned him to the crib. This time I'm debating if we should just go straight to the crib so we don't have to do the transition. DS also slept a bit in the rock n play. 

This baby will be in their own nursery from night 1, as we did with DS, but there is a twin bed in there so I could room share for a while if needed. I plan on nursing again so room sharing certainly makes that easier.


----------



## hilslo

Happy 32 weeks Londongirl!

We really are heading for the home straight now!!! Still not got anything other than a book (and house is still covered in dust and mess due to building work lol!) but we're going shopping after work tomorrow and I'm really excited! We've ventured out looking at prams but not really made any decisions. The Uppababy Vista gets such good reviews and on line and from friends so we thought it would just be a case of checking it out and choosing a collie but I was amazed by how big it was - it's sooo wide! I'm not sure it will work very well in our little Victorian Terrace in Central London! London girl I know you were also thinking about this pram - did you get it? What about you Jokerette/Babydust - any ideas what you'll buy?

Not quite sure what bubs will sleep in at first. I had assumed a Moses basket but a friend said her dd refused to sleep in one and a number of people in her antenatal class had the same problem. She recommended something else but I can't remember what it was called ( I'll look it up and let you know!). The mechanical swing thing sounds good too - I hadn't even considered that. Good tip Jokerette - your previous experience is v useful for us first time newbies


----------



## londongirl

Hi everyone!

We are now all around the 33-34 week mark!!! Who never really believed we'd get here? Honestly, we started TTC in 2012 so it felt like it was never going to happen after 2 MCs and long gaps in between. I honestly thank God every day for this.

As I type this, my tummy is moving around with him being all active. It's so weird and cool to watch.

How are you all going? This thread has been pretty quiet recently but it'd be nice to get it a little more active as we approach D-day (delivery day!). Can't believe it's only 4weeks til i'm considered term!

Things I'm looking forward to: MEETING him!!, having my body back to some extent, not being baking hot all the time, getting to know him and his personality, seeing my DH as a dad :) and showing the little guy off.

Things I'm anxious about: the birth..., knowing what the heck to do, being in a new city without my proper support network, that's all I can think of.

How are you all of yoU?

xx


----------



## Nadhoo

londongirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are now all around the 33-34 week mark!!! Who never really believed we'd get here? Honestly, we started TTC in 2012 so it felt like it was never going to happen after 2 MCs and long gaps in between. I honestly thank God every day for this.
> 
> As I type this, my tummy is moving around with him being all active. It's so weird and cool to watch.
> 
> How are you all going? This thread has been pretty quiet recently but it'd be nice to get it a little more active as we approach D-day (delivery day!). Can't believe it's only 4weeks til i'm considered term!
> 
> Things I'm looking forward to: MEETING him!!, having my body back to some extent, not being baking hot all the time, getting to know him and his personality, seeing my DH as a dad :) and showing the little guy off.
> 
> Things I'm anxious about: the birth..., knowing what the heck to do, being in a new city without my proper support network, that's all I can think of.
> 
> How are you all of yoU?
> 
> xx


hi londongirl,

i am right there with u at 33+2 weeks .. last time i delivered at 33+0 weeks so already this is the furthest i have been able to carry a baby :)

as for my baby she is still in breech presentation .. so unless she rotates i will have to go for a c-section .. have a scan in 2 weeks to confirm .. apart from that i also have an amniotic band running from posterior wall of uterus to anterior wall .. my OBG said it may not be safe to try and deliver the baby when the amniotic band is there .. so will have to check up on that too .. so far the band has not become attached to the baby .. i hope it remains unattached in the future too ..

can't believe we will be due in one month!!! the closer the date gets the more nervous i am getting .. and i have been having braxton hicks so close together too .. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

I must be lucky. I had no morning sickness or sore breasts with this one. No heartburn to really speak of and no Braxton hicks. I have felt great through all of this. Just out of breath faster and constipation but that's all.

34 weeks today. So hard to believe. Hope he comes in a month. I am so anxious forr him. I got the nursery done. Swing is coming in the mail. Car seat and stroller my hubbys dad is buying. I think we're pretty much set. Just need a breast pump. I truly am so happy we all have made it here together. We've been through so much and I am happy to have met you girls on here. cant wait to see everyone's babies!!!


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> I must be lucky. I had no morning sickness or sore breasts with this one. No heartburn to really speak of and no Braxton hicks. I have felt great through all of this. Just out of breath faster and constipation but that's all.
> 
> 34 weeks today. So hard to believe. Hope he comes in a month. I am so anxious forr him. I got the nursery done. Swing is coming in the mail. Car seat and stroller my hubbys dad is buying. I think we're pretty much set. Just need a breast pump. I truly am so happy we all have made it here together. We've been through so much and I am happy to have met you girls on here. cant wait to see everyone's babies!!!

Yes me too so much. We have been thru so much and it's so nice we can all have a happy story together. Yes - we can share photos of our little ones in a month or so!!!


----------



## londongirl

Babydust - you've reached 'term' (37w) in 2 weeks and 4 days - I cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

I know!!! I can't believe it. Not too long for you either. So hard to believe. Little guy is moving around like crazy right now. Really liking the name Brody this week lol.


Here's a pic of his nursery! We went with snoopy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140804_065510.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 7


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> I know!!! I can't believe it. Not too long for you either. So hard to believe. Little guy is moving around like crazy right now. Really liking the name Brody this week lol.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of his nursery! We went with snoopy.

Oh my gosh that's seriously the cutest thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## babydust818

Awww thank you. We worked on it for a couple weeks. Finally all together. I had a baby shower at my work today and you have to see how adorable this is. A girl made me a trike made out of diapers, bibs, socks and bottles
 



Attached Files:







IMG_35658209625204.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_35662371948202.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hilslo

Babydust I'm so impressed. Your bub's nursery is soo good! Well done you and hubby!!

We've started to clear out the room which is progress for us. We've been distracted though as our builders have messed up and managed to build too big and the council are not happy! Now we have to redo part of it to make it smaller and have builders and dust around when I'm on mat leave and when bean arrives :-( not happy!!!!

Anyway c'est la vie!!

I can't believe how close we all are now - I start mat leave on Friday next week. Still can't get my head around the fact that it looks like I'll be a mum in about a month. 

Have you guys starting thinking about after the birth yet and how you'll manage with a baby? Are your other halves taking paternity leave and if so are they taking it in one go right at the start?


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Babydust I'm so impressed. Your bub's nursery is soo good! Well done you and hubby!!
> 
> We've started to clear out the room which is progress for us. We've been distracted though as our builders have messed up and managed to build too big and the council are not happy! Now we have to redo part of it to make it smaller and have builders and dust around when I'm on mat leave and when bean arrives :-( not happy!!!!
> 
> Anyway c'est la vie!!
> 
> I can't believe how close we all are now - I start mat leave on Friday next week. Still can't get my head around the fact that it looks like I'll be a mum in about a month.
> 
> Have you guys starting thinking about after the birth yet and how you'll manage with a baby? Are your other halves taking paternity leave and if so are they taking it in one go right at the start?

Hey Hilslo - you POOR THING. Honestly, I cannot *imagine* how frustrating that must be re the building error. You have enough to keep your mind busy, let alone having builders in and out of the house, and the dust, etc. I'm so sorry about that...

Bet you're looking forward to mat leave. I guess I've effectively been on 'forced' mat leave since we left the UK ;)

Ummm so we don't actually have a nursery. For the first however ?few months he will sleep in our room, and then we'll set up his cot in the spare room, but it's a small room and our whole apartment isn't really set up to have a spare nursery. We will also be having people come visit, so they will stay in that room so I'm not 100% sure how it's going to work - just going to go with the flow. It's only a temporary thing (we're here for a year only).

Yeah we've thought heaps about coping once he arrives. Neither of us have any family around (the closest is literally a 10-hour flight away!!!!). We've met a few people here so far, but that's not the same as old friends. We're just gonna take it one step at a time.

One thing I'm doing, which I think has been helpful, is having conversations NOW with hubby about how he can best emotionally support me. I know it'll be an emotional rollercoaster so I've told him things to do and not to do, which I may not be in the headspace to do so clearly when bub is here. E.g. if i'm upset/crying, DON'T say 'oh my gosh you keep crying i'm worried about you', instead say 'you're doing a really good job, this will pass, what can i do to help, etc'. I'm training him up ;)

How about the rest of you?


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Babydust I'm so impressed. Your bub's nursery is soo good! Well done you and hubby!!
> 
> We've started to clear out the room which is progress for us. We've been distracted though as our builders have messed up and managed to build too big and the council are not happy! Now we have to redo part of it to make it smaller and have builders and dust around when I'm on mat leave and when bean arrives :-( not happy!!!!
> 
> Anyway c'est la vie!!
> 
> I can't believe how close we all are now - I start mat leave on Friday next week. Still can't get my head around the fact that it looks like I'll be a mum in about a month.
> 
> Have you guys starting thinking about after the birth yet and how you'll manage with a baby? Are your other halves taking paternity leave and if so are they taking it in one go right at the start?

PS just looked at your ticker - you've reached term/37 weeks in 10 days?!?!?!?!??!! OMG can you believe it - you've done so well!!!!!!


----------



## hilslo

Good idea about talking to your dh before bubs arrives - will save some frustration later on!!!

Don't worry about not having a nursery. Like you say, he's supposed to sleep in your room for the first 6 months and if you have guests for a couple of days later on he can just back on with you. He'll probably love being back with his mum for a night or two!

How's Vancouver treating you? Not long until you can enjoy all that delicious sushi!!! Have you been round Stanley Park during your enforced mat leave? Any advice on what to do when on leave before baby arrives? I'm a bit nervous I'll be lazy and just slob in front of the tv and end up getting bored! I had planned to do some light decorating but builders have screwed up that one for me lol!

I am still in shock we're here. Bean is due one month today!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!!! 

Hilslo omg.... just 4 more days and you are full term!!!! 

So hard to believe next weekend I can say I'm full term too. I am super excited this moment has finally came for all of us. Soooo happy and excited. I finally got just about everything I need for little nugget. I got a newborn rocker, swing, breast pump, stroller and car seat all in the mail within the last two weeks. Officially have just about everything I need! 

DH and I still have not decided on a name. I love Rowan but he isn't sure how to feel about it. He likes Owen more. Ugh.


----------



## londongirl

Babydust - yay we are in our 35th week - hurrah! Crazy hey?

Rowan and Owen are both really nice names - and sound really similar - but I think you should get the final vote, since you've had to carry him and push him out!!

All good with me. Only real change is that I'm waking up a lot at night (not cos of pain or cos of toilet) and I wonder if it's my body preparing for many middle-of-the-night wake ups!

How are you all feeling about after the birth?

I'm a little nervous about the first 6 weeks, which is what everyone says is the hardest. I really hope we can all stay in touch during that time for support and advice, etc.


----------



## hilslo

I wake up a lot in the night too. Still only going once or twice to the toilet so it's not that. I think it's also due to not being able to roll over in my sleep so I wake up every time I would normally just rollover.

I had my 36 week mw appt today and she says she thinks bean is in a funny twisted position and is likely breach :-(. She was honest though and said she couldn't tell exactly what he was doing so has booked me in for a scan on Monday. She worried me a bit though saying he was "twisted" so I've booked in a private scan for tomorrow. That way I will know what is happening so I can plan anything I want to ask in the NHS scan. I always go blank on the day and come home with a list of questions I should have asked! 

I'm worried as I never feel any movement/ kicks by my ribs and I only feel movement on my right hand side. Do you guys feel movement all over?

I really don't want to have a c section. I already have a big scar from my surgery last year. I don't want another!

On a more fun note, I love Rowan. I had a friend at school called Rowan and he was a great guy so it influences my opinion! Great news that you're all prepped. We're currently deciding on paint colours and are gradually acquiring stuff. My MIL has asked if she can buy a pram for us so that's now sorted too (we have gone with the uppababy in the end). Hoping to get the breast pump from my sister . I was shocked by how much a double electric pump is so offered to buy hers off her. She have me loads of things but kept this as she was going to sell it on eBay so I've offered to buy it from her instead. Nice to know the history on a second hand pump!


----------



## hilslo

Oh - nearly forgot to respond about the early days. We definitely have to stay in touch to help each other through the stresses and sleepiness! We should set up a new thread in the babies section once they all arrive!

I'm very nervous about lack of sleep and whether I'll be able to BF. I really want to ( even if the thought does weird me out a little!) but I hear a lot of new mums struggle. 

Dh is keen to get as involved as he can so I think we'll try to introduce a bottle of formula/breast milk at the late feed so he can do that and I can get a bit of a stretch of sleep at some point! Have you ladies got any tactics lined up or are you just going to see how it goes and roll with the punches lol!


----------



## Nadhoo

Hi ladies.. 

I might have to undergo a c/section next week as I have an amniotic band just underneath the baby .. It might injure the baby .. So far baby is doing great and the doctors want her out before the band injures her .. I turned 35 weeks today n due date is 18th Sep.. I had my previous baby at 33 weeks .. Its gonna be early comers for me .. Glad to know all of u are doing fine


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> I'm worried as I never feel any movement/ kicks by my ribs and I only feel movement on my right hand side. Do you guys feel movement all over?

I feel 90% of the movement on my right side as well. My little guy doesn't really kick so much anymore, but just tumbles around - so it's smoother movement rather than jabbing kicks. I only get the occasional jab. Definitely the majority in my left-hand side.

I'm really sorry about the breech position. I can imagine your stress, and the word 'twisted' really doesn't help. On a positive note, I've read it's really normal for babies to flip back into the right position really, really late, and if that doesn't happen, the midwives/docs can try to do it as well. So there will be lots of options before they would go through with a C-Section.


----------



## londongirl

hilslo said:


> Dh is keen to get as involved as he can so I think we'll try to introduce a bottle of formula/breast milk at the late feed so he can do that and I can get a bit of a stretch of sleep at some point! Have you ladies got any tactics lined up or are you just going to see how it goes and roll with the punches lol!

This is exactly the same as us. My husband really wants to help out with the feeding, partly to help me but also to bond with our baby. I personally also want to encourage a strong bond between the baby and another significant other rather than just me, and I do think my hubby feeding him will help this bond.

The obvious issue is how and what. So, yes, I agree - express into a bottle if possible. BUt if that isn't possible, then I would seriously consider one feed of formula and the rest BF.

Will be really interesting to see how things pan out.


----------



## londongirl

Nadhoo said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> I might have to undergo a c/section next week as I have an amniotic band just underneath the baby .. It might injure the baby .. So far baby is doing great and the doctors want her out before the band injures her .. I turned 35 weeks today n due date is 18th Sep.. I had my previous baby at 33 weeks .. Its gonna be early comers for me .. Glad to know all of u are doing fine

Hi Nadhoo

Thanks for sharing this with us. That must be stressful to hear about the amniotic band, but I'm SO glad they are 'on the ball' with it and are monitoring you closely. So if you had a C-Section next week, he'd be 36 weeks - which is basically full-term - so that's great news. Wow you'll (likely) be the first of us!

I can't believe possibly in a week, we're going to have photos uploaded of our bubs!!

I still can't quite get my head around it. It's so weird when it's your first. You go from being two people - both adults - and fully independent, to having three people, and a completely different dynamic! It must be a mind-boggling change. Bring it on, I say!!


----------



## babydust818

hey girls! 

I totally agree with keeping in touch when our babies are born. we will need the support and I'll be curious to see how all of our babiea will be doing! I am nerv about the first 6w too but I know we'll be able to handle it. Millions of others have. :)

hilslo using a used breast pump from your sister is a great idea. like you said you know the history behind who used it. aren't you done with work tmrw?

nadhoo sorry about the amniotic band. great news is the drs are taking great care of you and that you've made it further than last time! 36w isn't so bad. So exciting you may have a new baby next week! !

London girl I'm afraid my baby is breech sometimes too. I feel movement all over but last scan I had was when I was 21w and he was then. when he hiccups I feel it up by my ribs but that isn't an indicator that baby is breech. just wish I could have another scan before he arrives. also babies turn alot so just bcz hes breech today doesn't mean he will be tmrw! 

I'll be 36w tmrw! Yay. I can really tell in the last week that he's gotten big. Unless he's laying different. He just feels extremely huge. His movements are beginning to hurt a little bit. I know I'll miss that when he's here. I am so ready to be off work. I have a dr appt Tuesday but I doubt he will say anything about me leaving work early. I just am so tired and miserable. Ready to finally meet my baby boy!


----------



## londongirl

Hi all
*Stroller panic warning!!!*
So I spent way too many hours investigating strollers.
Then finally chose on the city select jogger.
Went and bought it. brought it home.
and then realised it is MASSIVE and heavy. and I want to return it. I'm paranoid i won't be able to lift it and it won't be useable.
My husband thinks I'm being irrational but I just feel completely fixated on it.
Aughghghhg - I keep telling myself that any stroller is going to have pros and cons.
Which one have you guys gone with?
xx


----------



## hilslo

Ooh - try not to panic!!! From looking at a lot I have come to the conclusion that they're all massive!! In the end we've just gone with it and have gone for the uppa baby which is big too! 
My sister has a city stroller and loves it as you can fold it one handed and it has lots of storage. Think on it for a couple of days before you decide. 

You are so right. No one stroller seems to tick all the boxes you just have to go with the one that ticks as many of your boxes as possible.

My scan shows bubs is oblique breech which means his head is on my right hand side around my belly button, his bum is tucked into my left hip and his feet are tucked up so his feet are on my lower right hand side. Because he's so squashed he's apparently developed a very wonky head but I've been assured that it will sort itself out once he's born.

V disappointed about the prospect of a section. I know the main thing is that he's healthy but it's not the picture I had in my head and the recovery will be tough.

Nadhoo - what is an amniotic band? I can't believe your baby could be here next week!!!


----------



## babydust818

Londongirl I absolutely love my stroller. I purchased online from walmart. Its the baby trend expedition series. I got it in tropic color. It's perfect in my opinion. Easy fold up. It's a little heavy but it's probably bcz of the jogger wheels. 

hilslo maybe he will reposition himself and you can have regular birth. I am jeal u had a scan. I haven't had one since 21w. Dr better figure something out. Sick of not knowing how baby is facing. I am so ready to meet this little guy!

I've had a rough day. Just between ppl at work and DH giving me a hard time. I am ready for a new day.


----------



## hilslo

Hello ladies had my NHS scan today which confirmed bean is breech (oblique flexed breech to be precise!). His head is on my right between my belly button and ribs, his bum is by my left hip and his legs are tucked up with his toes by my right hip. Makes sense from where I feel movement. The sonographer laughed as my belly is now so lopsided it's obvious he's not where he should be!

I'm going back tomorrow for a ECV (external cephalic version) which is where they give me an injection to relax my uterus then try to manually move him from the outside. The hospital has a 50% success rate so keep your fingers crossed for me that I'm one of the lucky 50% it works for! Now I'm full term (eeeekk!) there's only a 5% chance of him turning by himself.

It's my first day of mat leave today too. So far so good. Definitely enjoying it!

How are you ladies? Babydust - I hope you're refreshed by the weekend and feeling better. Nearly there now!

Nadhoo - how are you doing hon?

Londongirl - how's it going with the City Stroller - have you made a decision whether or not to keep it?


----------



## babydust818

Wow hilslo! Sounds like baby is all relaxed and chilled hanging out sideways in your belly lol.You've got to admit that it's cute lol. I hope them trying to move him works! 50% is better than 20! I pray all goes good. So exciting you're full term now!!

Well I'm not sure if what I've been experiencing is contractions or if it's the baby? Here lately I'll get spots in my belly where it feels extremely hard at times and gets real real tight for about 5 seconds. I can't tell if it's the baby pushing out real far or if it's contractions? Since I've obvi never got this far. .. I have no idea! I have a dr appt tmrw and will be asking him this question.


----------



## hilslo

Hehe - he's definitely comfy hanging out there!

Are your contractions painful? They sound very much like braxton hicks contractions. Apparently labour contractions radiate out from your back round to your stomach. Braxton hicks feel more uncomfortable than painful and make your uterus tighten up and feel hard. I seem to have been getting them for about a month now but have obviously never had labour contractions to compare them to! Your doing the best thing and asking tomorrow. Is it a routine appt? I know in the uk we have a 36 w appt but not sure how it works in the States!


----------



## babydust818

Yup it's a routine appt. I'll be seeing the dr every week now until baby is here! Sometimes I'm convinced that what I'm feeling is just him and other times I wonder if it is BH. Can't wait to find out tmrw. I just hope he can tell me tmrw if I'm dilated any or what % effaced I am. I want to know if it's all progressing each week or what! From the beginning I had a strong feeling I was going to go around Aug 26th. Don't ask why lol. Now I am convinced I will go up until my due date. I can't wait for all of us to meet our babies!! Can't wait to hear the birth stories too.


----------



## londongirl

Hilslo - I so hope that they can turn him. Please keep us updated...

Babydust - definitely sounds like braxton hicks - sound exactly what I've had for the past month or so. Especially when I am walking fast. Can make me quite breathless.

So.... we ended up taking the stroller (city select) back and bought a britax b-agile instead! Half the size and half the price!

Hey out of interest, is anyone doing perineum massage? I tried but I don't really understand it and it hurt :(


----------



## babydust818

Happy 36 weeks londongirl!!! 1 more week!!!!! What is perinieun massage? Never heard of it.


----------



## hilslo

Not great news. They wouldn't perform the ECV as apparently they will only do one if the baby is vertical breech, not oblique breech (so why waste my time to bring me in again to tell me??). Instead, unless he moves I have to get a csection. To make matters worse, as there is a risk of cord prolapse (ie if I start to go into labour there is a chance that the cord will come out first rather than the head or feet). Apparently that is seriously bad news so I am being admitted to hospital on Monday and if I don't go into labour beforehand (and baby has not turned by itself) I will get a csection at 39 weeks.

The thought of a week stuck in hospital being bored out of my brain is not thrilling me, especially when I have so much more to do at home before baby arrives (decorate nursery, get builders to finish building work, wash baby clothes etc!)

Absolutely gutted :-(


----------



## babydust818

Hilso.... so sorry you're going through all that. One thing I do like is you'll be in the hospital being monitored closely so nothing bad happens. I know you have a lot you want to get done, but having a healthy little boy is much more important. It will all work out the way it's meant to. Are you scared about having a csection? Does that put you at having baby on Aug 31st or Sept 1st?


----------



## londongirl

Hilslo, I'm so, so sorry about your news that they can't try to turn him. And I'm sorry you're facing a week in hospital and a c-section. However, as babydust said, remember it's about getting that little guy out safely. And at least in hospital you're being monitored. I agree, I'd go mental in hospital for a week! But just be sure to take laptop with DVDs, books, get friends to come in, do some youtube tutorials on breastfeeding or whatever you might want to look into.

By the time you're snuggling your little mister, this will all be a memory.

Sorry, I'm not trying to take away from your disappointment, totally get that.


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> Happy 36 weeks londongirl!!! 1 more week!!!!! What is perinieun massage? Never heard of it.

I've had it mentioned a number of times, including by my doctor. It's a fairly 'eugh' thing to do - but it helps prevent tearing or at least the severity of tearing.

https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/?p=5899


----------



## babydust818

Thanks I will have to start doing it!

I had my dr appt today and baby is head down and I'm 1cm dilated!


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> Thanks I will have to start doing it!
> 
> I had my dr appt today and baby is head down and I'm 1cm dilated!

OMG 1cm - you are starting - amazing!!!

I'm starting to get the same sort of anxiety I had very early on in the pregnancy. I just want him out safe and sound now...


----------



## babydust818

London girl you'll be full term tmrw!!!!

I have another dr appt today. Hopefully I'll be more dilated.


----------



## Nadhoo

hi girls ..

looks like none of us had our babies yet .. i was given another scan and the radiologist cudnt find the amniotic band .. it is formed when the inside layer of the amniotic bag bursts before both the layers get fused around 16 weeks and is capable of causing amputations .. the baby is head down now and i am officially full term today :D 

have doctors appt in a couple of days and then they will decide on a plan for me .. they are thinking of allowing a normal delivery as that band is not detected now .. 

hope u all are doing great and that we all have our babies in good health soon :)


----------



## babydust818

Nahoo I bet that is a bit relieving to not have the band. Congrats on making it full term! So happy for all of us!! Any day for any of us now!

Had a dream last night I had him amd he was beautiful. Then I went into a coma and came out a yr and a half later and he had super blonde hair and was named something ridiculous lol. Have any of you saw that yoga labor YouTube video? You rub your tummy firmly for 1 min clockwise and then for 3 mins after you do squats, wide steps and lunges to try to open up your cervix. Suppose to help engage baby and bring on labor. Nothing happened for me other than super sore legs now! I did this yesterday and when I woke up today I swear I've dropped some. worth a shot.


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> Nahoo I bet that is a bit relieving to not have the band. Congrats on making it full term! So happy for all of us!! Any day for any of us now!
> 
> Had a dream last night I had him amd he was beautiful. Then I went into a coma and came out a yr and a half later and he had super blonde hair and was named something ridiculous lol. Have any of you saw that yoga labor YouTube video? You rub your tummy firmly for 1 min clockwise and then for 3 mins after you do squats, wide steps and lunges to try to open up your cervix. Suppose to help engage baby and bring on labor. Nothing happened for me other than super sore legs now! I did this yesterday and when I woke up today I swear I've dropped some. worth a shot.

No way! Can you share a link?

I'm also getting acupuncture and eating 6 dates a day to soften cervix. 

I'm just feeling like I've eaten 100 pies and soooo full.

Just the thought of potentially 5 more weeks... ie til 42 weeks ... Don't think I can take it!!


----------



## babydust818

Anyone have their baby yet?! lol. 

Happy 39 weeks Hilslo.

When are you ladies going on maternity leave? I know Hilslo already is. I'm off Mon-Thursday. I work Friday and the weekend then I will be. Sept 7th is my last day. I will be 39w2d. I think that's fair enough lol. He is pushing so hard on my belly lately. I'll post a pic of last night. I was laying on my side for 30 mins or better and when I turned over on my back this is what he looked like. I think it was his bum. 

Also are any of you doing a gift for the nurse's? I made a lollipop tree as a thank you gift. I'll post a pic of that too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140831_140827.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 1









20140831_013225.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hilslo

Hello - no baby yet but csection is booked in for Wednesday. I'm still gutted not to be having a natural birth (I hate knowing when it's going to happen - strange as Im usually terrible with surprises!) but I'm also super excited to finally meet him!!!

We still don't have a name though - eek! I hope we get some divine inspiration when he makes his grand appearance!

We are also thinking of getting the doctors and nurses a gift (the ones at the Early Pregnancy Unit who have been amazing through all my struggles).

I love the cake lollipops you have made but being stuck in hospital (I've been in for a week now and am definitely climbing the walls!) I think we'll end up buying something. We're toying with wine but appreciate that they might not all like their vino as much as we do!

Anyone else looking forward to having a nice cold glass after their babies arrive. I've already instructed dh to get sushi and a glass of cold Chablis for my first meal when I get home! Don't worry - I plan to stick to one glass so baby won't be drunk!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Wow Wednesday?!?! Are you getting really nervous? I have been pretty good about the mindset of giving birth, but the last 2 days I've been real worried about it. Just get that unsure feeling of Am I going to be a good mom? How am I suppose to keep this baby alive? I hope I produce enough milk. How am I going to push a 6lb + baby out of my vagina? Is baby going to have all fingers and toes?

I had surgery at 17w3d to remove that tumor and I pray the epi and spinal didn't interfere with his growth or well being. I've been worrying so much. I am just scared to death of it all, but then again I feel like I will just deal with it and be the best mom I can be. Just so nervous and can't believe it will be anyday now for any of us.

Omg and wine..... yes. I have been thinking and dreaming about it for some time lol. Will be one of the first few things I do! Sushi isn't my thing, but I've been dying to have a huge cold turkey sandwich. I haven't eaten any cold deli meat since pregnant bcz of bacteria. So I want a huge double Decker turkey sandwich lol. mmmm......

I also am not set on a name. I think we will probably go with Rowan or Ashton. I can tell DH doesn't care for Rowan and I feel bad if I go with that.


----------



## hilslo

Hehe - glad I'm not the only one with wine on her mind!!!

I know the last minute fears too! I know he's alive and kicking but now I'm starting to worry, what if he 'a blind or has some kind of disability that's not been picked up? I just want to have him in my arms and know he's happy and healthy. I can't believe we are soooo close! It still feels quite surreal!!

The girl in the bed next to mine in the hospital got bad news today. She's 24 weeks and has got pre-eclampsia. She had a scan today and the news was not good. It's still alive but struggling and they sent her for bereavement counselling. I really feel for her and know if I were her I would not want 9 month pregnant me in the bed next door. It seems cruel. I wonder if they will move one of us? I hope so for her sake.

It so reminded me of the emotional pain though. That awful, awful feeling that you can't get through it.


----------



## babydust818

Awww poor girl. I know what you're saying and coming from. I couldn't imagine being that far and having something happen. I really feel for her.


----------



## londongirl

Babydust - you've done SO well to work so late into the pregnancy - I've been off since 28 weeks lol! Though it wasn't by choice, obviously, as we were moving countries. But still, I'm well impressed you've worked so long. The lollypop tree you're giving the nurses is SO SO SO cute. Did you make it yourself? I was just going to take some chocolates. Tho' I would definitely do the lollipop tree if it were easy enough&#8230;

Hilslo - gosh I'm so sorry you're still in hospital, and that you're having to go ahead with the planned C-Section. But, yes, you must be SO excited to meet him!!!! I'd be climbing the walls too - and all the more time to think about things you're missing like wine - how good will that first glass taste? I've asked my husband to bring a bottle of sparkling white wine to the hospital to celebrate afterwards!

As for me, all has been going well. But recently, I've also started having fear, like both of you have. Literally I was fine til about a week ago. I started worrying about the birth, about his health, how I'll cope as a mum, etc. Then, I had my weekly doc's appointment on Friday morning, and beforehand I noticed that he wasn't moving much. (he usually moves almost 24-7). And I totally flipped out. It completely brought back the pain and trauma of the two early losses I had. And I just imagined the unimaginable - it was horrible.

Anyway, the doc checked me out and all is perfect with him (and he's moving constantly again). I spoke to her about my fears and she was SO reassuring. But, yeah, I guess we've come SOOO far and are so close, these fears are normal given what we've been through.

So we've bought almost everything now. Our place isn't very big so he doesn't have a nursery, just his mini crib next to our bed, and then his stuff is stored in the spare room. We both agree that we don't want the whole flat dominated by baby stuff, so will *try* to contain it to the spare room, and keep the TV and kitchen adult-friendly - are we delusional? ;)

Oh I've been having acupuncture to encourage cervical ripening. And eating 6 dates a day. I just want him out now please!!! I'm ready!!!!


----------



## londongirl

*PS Hilslo - I am *SO EXCITED* to see photos of your little guy!!!! OMG only one day to go!!!!!!*


----------



## londongirl

PPS Hilslo - I think you can change your status from 'TTC number 1' to 'pregnant' ;)


----------



## londongirl

Hilslo I'm stalking this page like a crazy woman! I think your little guy must be here now!! I'm soooo excited to hear how things went. I know you will have better things to do with your time. But I can't wait to hear xox


----------



## babydust818

Lol same here!! I wanna know the deets and see that precious boy!


----------



## hilslo

He's here and I'm head over heels in love!! 51cm and 7lb 6oz. How do I attach photos on the mobile site?


----------



## babydust818

Hit go advanced, then hit the paper clip looking icon to upload. congrats!!! I can't wait to see him and hear the story!


----------



## hilslo

Hmm... I can't find the go advanced option so may have to wait for photos!

Bean still has no name though I think the major contenders are 1. Alistair Isaac MacDonald. 2. Edward Isaac MacDonald or 3. Benjamin Adlai MacDonald - I'd love to know your thoughts!)

So far life has pbeen pretty full on. Bean is seriously struggling with breast feeding. He screams at the positioning and refuses to latch on. He works himself up so much that he turns bright red all over and we have to give him a long cuddle to calm down and then he promptly falls asleep. We've had to resort to formula to ensure he's hydrated but he's not getting enough and so they're keeping us in until we can establish a better routine. I was really worried that my milk wouldn't come in properly because he hasn't been suckling so the midwives showed me how to hand express but the colostrum only comes out in tiny amounts. However, I'm v relieved to see that my milk has come in today and thankfully there seems to be a very good supply. I'm currently sitting in the expressing room hooked up to an industrial strength expressing machine. Now I know how cows feel when they're being milked!
Any updates from you ladies?


----------



## babydust818

When you're typing your comment on your phone and go to hit 'post quick reply' theres a button next to it that says 'go advanced'. Hit that and then up top of the box you're writing in has a paperclip icon. Click it then upload picture :)

I am so happy things are going well. How are you feeling emotionally? Are you overwhelmed? I hope little guy starts latching on better for you. I know it can't be easy trying to feed a starving baby but he's not cooperating. Just give it time and things will work out. 

I had a dr appt on the 2nd and dr said my cervix is closed. wth? It was just 1cm dilated 2 weeks ago. So no progress. Actually back peddled. I still have not experienced one single Braxton hicks contraction. No mucus plug has fallen out. Dr said baby is still high. So it looks like I'll be going past my due date. I've been trying to walk, squat and lunge but nothing happening. Seems he's moving less and less which freaks me out but I know his space is limited. I have a dr appt on Tuesday the 9th so we will see what Dr says then. 

Last day of work tmrw! So happy.


----------



## hilslo

Right I've managed to go to the desktop site on my mobile and fine as instructed - hopefully this will work. He's a chubby cheeked grumpy little monkey who has not allowed me or dh much sleep since arriving but we love him anyway!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hilslo

And one more!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hilslo

Baby dust - don't worry about braxton hicks or lack of. Some pregnancies have them, some don't (and sometimes people don't notice they're having then as they think it's movement). 
You will have the baby one day very soon. You've waited this long. I day enjoy your mat leave and time off before bubs arrives - you never know how long your going to get!

As my MIL said - be patient ( you have no choice!)

Can't wait to hear it when it does!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you &#9825;

and OMG!!!!!!! he is soooo handsome. I am so in love! can only imagine what you feel. After looking at him he looks like a Benjamin to me, but that is totally your call! :)


----------



## londongirl

Hilslo - you and your hubby produce seriously gorgeous children. He looks so perfect... I am also in love with him!!

Sorry feeding has been hard :( gosh I can only imagine how exhausting that is. 

As baby dust asked, how are you feeling emotionally?

I went for my 38.5 week appt. I'm 1-2cm dilated and doc suggested I have a sweep. I wasn't sure but went for it. Lost some of my mucus plug and it was quite bloody. But has nothing since. I know I'm not even at my due date yet. But I want things to start going! It's still bloody hot here (28* today) and the flat is a sauna so I'm not sleeping well an just feeling generally sorry for myself!


Ps I LOVE with a passion the name alistair. And I think alistair McDonald sounds so cute and Scottish - not sure if that's what you want but I love it :)


----------



## hilslo

Thanks for your name inputs. We're hoping to make a final decision before we're released from hospital tomorrow. I think we're veering towards Edward as we both like the shortened version, Ed and I think Woody is such a cute short version for when he's a kid.

Londongirl - being nearly full term and in 28 degrees cannot be fun! I really feel for you! I always want to lie on my back :-(
What did your mw say about your bloody show?


----------



## londongirl

Haha - one of us liked Alistair, the other Ben, the other Edward! Just goes to show - names are a real personal preference. However, I have to say I love all of your choices, and two of them (Alistair and Edward) were on our shortlist. DH loved Ben but we already have a family member called Ben so that was out. So I'd say from my point of view, you have very good taste ;)

Edward Isaac McDonald. Awesome name.

Out of interest, where is Adlai from? Never heard of it before, but I really like it.

I didn't call them about the blood after the sweep cos they said it was natural to lose a bit of blood and mucus (sorry TMI). I just wanted to wait to see if anything happened, and nothing has so far.

I'm starting to get a bit impatient though :s

My friend said to try to focus on other stuff and keep myself busy. But at the back of my mind, I keep thinking OMG 3 more weeks of this... no thank you!

babydust do you feel impatient too?

hilslo i want more photos!!


----------



## babydust818

I am soooooooooo impatient lol. I was off Monday - Thursday and all I did was think of what I could so to make labor come on. Then I started to really think and im like....omg im scared to death of being a mom and caring for a child. I know it's all completely normal but I am so nervous! I feel like he's dropped some or more engaged at least. Tmrw the 8th is DHs bday. He's hoping baby willnhold out until the 9th LOL. He is so funny. I am feeling a lot of movement right before bed the last two nights. It's getting very painful. I know I'll miss it when he's here. Ahh just so nervous about everything.


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> I am soooooooooo impatient lol. I was off Monday - Thursday and all I did was think of what I could so to make labor come on. Then I started to really think and im like....omg im scared to death of being a mom and caring for a child. I know it's all completely normal but I am so nervous! I feel like he's dropped some or more engaged at least. Tmrw the 8th is DHs bday. He's hoping baby willnhold out until the 9th LOL. He is so funny. I am feeling a lot of movement right before bed the last two nights. It's getting very painful. I know I'll miss it when he's here. Ahh just so nervous about everything.

Yeah I totally get the nervous part. I would definitely be the same had I not had (literally) months off work to get my head around things. now I'm just so bl**dy impatient. Tomorrow I'm getting a repeat sweep and also acupuncture. I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea. We'll see. I just really don't want to get past 41 weeks and have to get induced - that sounds miserable.

Have you got all your shopping done and everything ready?

Hilslo are you sitll in hospital?


----------



## babydust818

Sweep and acupuncture in one day may help him come into this world quicker! Everyone keeps telling me he will come when he's ready. It's so true but at the same time you get so sick of hearing it. I have my dr appt tmrw too. We'll see what he says.


----------



## hilslo

I've heard good things about raspberry leaf tea capsules bringing on labour - I hope it works.

Babydust - how's mat leave treating you - have you got lots planned or are you taking it easy?

We finally decided on a bane for ds. Isaac Edward. Feels good to have finally done it!

I can't give any advice on labour but being a mum is good. There are frustrating parts. We still aren't able to breastfeed but I've learned from friends that most of them struggled at first so hoping we can pick it up eventually. Just realise not everything will work as planned but as long as you love them, do your best and try not to stress over all the little things it's fantastic. I feel unbelievably blessed!


----------



## babydust818

Lovely name Hilslo. Beautiful choice!

Had my dr appt today and not the best news. Cervix still closed and baby has only dropped a little. Dr said baby is very stubborn lol. He has me scheduled for an ultrasound on Thursday to double check and make sure baby is not breech and also to check his weight. He said if baby is over 9lbs he will need to induce asap. If baby is less than that then he won't induce until after 41 weeks (Sept 19th). I hope baby comes soon.. He also said if baby stays high up like he is then he has no choice but c section


----------



## londongirl

Oh babydust. Blah. I'm so sorry that the news wasn't great. I'm glad that they are keeping a close eye on you, however, and have a plan at least. I just hope he comes by himself. I have definitely read a lot of accounts of women going from nothing to proper labour. Not everyone dilates over a matter of weeks.

I feel nothing in terms of stuff moving forward. All I have is a sore back and I feel irritable :( Just want to get going with things now...


----------



## babydust818

That's about how I feel too! Ready to get this show on the road. I really don't want to induce but if I need to then I certainly will. I just don't wanna be selfish and do it just bcz I cant wait to meet him. You know what I mean? I just wish he would come on his own. I can't wait for today to be over so I can see him on the big screen tmrw lol. I have no idea what he looks like. He never cooperated for a 3D so no idea what the facial features even look like. Pretty excited!


----------



## babydust818

Had my ultrasound today. She said he's estimated at 8.2 lbs. Give or take half a lb. I guess normal amniotic fluid is 5-20cm and I've got 37 LOL. So by him having so much they say the baby gets verrry comfy. Great lol. She said he's got 1/2 in of hair at least lol. I sooooo can not wait to hold him! I hope he comes tmrw on his Due Date!!
 



Attached Files:







20140911_135042.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HappyMumMarie

Well been a long time since I've been on here, but having a rainbow baby a boy :blue: due 25th September 2014 :)


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> Had my ultrasound today. She said he's estimated at 8.2 lbs. Give or take half a lb. I guess normal amniotic fluid is 5-20cm and I've got 37 LOL. So by him having so much they say the baby gets verrry comfy. Great lol. She said he's got 1/2 in of hair at least lol. I sooooo can not wait to hold him! I hope he comes tmrw on his Due Date!!

He's so cute!!! Look at that handsome little face! And so much hair - that's awesome!! I'm so glad he's well and healthy. 

Just had sweep. He said I'm 2-3cm dilated, 50% effaced and cervix soft. Slow but steady progression in the right direction at least!


----------



## babydust818

Any baby yet?!


----------



## hilslo

So exciting ladies!! Any day now and bumps will turn into babies!

Babydust - what a great ultrasound picture! It's really clear!

Londongirl - you sound really close. I hope the sweep worked and next time I log in there will be news!!

Being a mum is amazing. The love for my little man is overwhelming!


----------



## londongirl

No news here yet - I've been walking heaps and had what I think *may* have been some contractions last night - they hurt and they were in my lower abdomen - but I'm not reading too much into it until it gets more real. I'm feeling really, really over it now!

It's still hot here - 26* today and 28* tomorrow. It cools down on Wednesday. I can't wait for Autumn/fall. I've always found Autumn the most beautiful season. And I can't wait to dress the little guy up in snuggly clothes. I cannot *wait* to go for walks with him.

Babydust - how are things going for you??

Hilslo - how are you recovering from the C-section? How is the breastfeeding going? I assume you're back home now? do you find you're living in an alternate universe of sleep, feed, change diaper, sleep, feed, change diaper, etc?


----------



## babydust818

Its been fall weather here the last two days and is going to continue for thr next 5 at least. I love this time of year too. Orange leaves, hoodies, hot cocoa, pumpkins...yess! decorated the other night. I have Halloween stuff outside and fall inside. Now just need my baby.

Little nugget is still moving around a ton. So much it hurts some times. He's been quiet this evening but usually he's stretching me to the limit. I am so ready to meet him. I've come to realization that I'll probably be induced. I go Tuesday to talk to dr about it. I'm sure he will set it up for Friday. Going to be a LONG week.


----------



## londongirl

Babydust - you think Friday induction??? Oh I'm envious! My doc wants to wait til 10 days overdue - so that'd be 12 more days for me augh :/


----------



## babydust818

My dr said last week when he first started practicing years and years ago, that they would let moma go 43-44 weeks! I was like eeekkk. He's like fortunately we do not wait that long lol. He said 41 weeks is the longest they go. I'm sure if I wanted to wait longer I could, but I wanna meet my baby! lol. Can't wait any longer. 

I got my breast pump out today and used it for the first time. I read online nipple stimulation will release oxytocin which helps you get contractions. Ummm def didn't work for me. I did squeeze out a tiny bit of colostrum. Literally a few drops.


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> My dr said last week when he first started practicing years and years ago, that they would let moma go 43-44 weeks! I was like eeekkk. He's like fortunately we do not wait that long lol. He said 41 weeks is the longest they go. I'm sure if I wanted to wait longer I could, but I wanna meet my baby! lol. Can't wait any longer.
> 
> I got my breast pump out today and used it for the first time. I read online nipple stimulation will release oxytocin which helps you get contractions. Ummm def didn't work for me. I did squeeze out a tiny bit of colostrum. Literally a few drops.

Ouch! My BBs haven't leaked or anything - seem completely dry. i'm just using DH to do the nipple stimulation before DTD!!

I thought I had a contraction this morning but just had to go to the toilet and do!!


----------



## londongirl

PS 43-44 weeks r u kidding?! Augh no way!!!


----------



## londongirl

I woke up this morning feeling 100% normal - not at all pregnant. So I thought I'd try an experiment.
As I'm now officially at my due date, I dedicated the day to trying things to start labour. In the past 10 hours I have done/had the following done:

- cleaned the flat
- had a cervical sweep
- acupuncture
- drank red raspberry leaf tea
- danced to 'pump up the jam' vigorously for 10 minutes
- speed walked 4km
- walked up numerous stairs
- ate 6 prunes
- did 20 squats
- ate a spicy meal

later this evening I will be
- DTD ;)
- having a half glass of Shiraz

If ALL of this doens't work, then tomorrow I'm officially giving up trying to cheat nature, and am going to let nature take its own course!


----------



## babydust818

Holy smokes mama! LOL i almost went into labor reading that! :haha: Good luck. I hope something works for you! Can't believe you're at your due date!! We've got to have a baby sometime this week, right?! Maybe our babies will have the same bday? How crazy!


----------



## babydust818

Looks like I'll be having baby on Thursday! I have so much amniotic fluid that baby won't engage and cervix won't dilate. So they are giving me that pill to insert down there to help rippen and soften it. They are starting that at the hospital tmrw night at 7. Then starting the pitocin on Thursday. I am so scared, anxious, nervous and excited!!!


----------



## londongirl

babydust818 said:


> Looks like I'll be having baby on Thursday! I have so much amniotic fluid that baby won't engage and cervix won't dilate. So they are giving me that pill to insert down there to help rippen and soften it. They are starting that at the hospital tmrw night at 7. Then starting the pitocin on Thursday. I am so scared, anxious, nervous and excited!!!

Wow babydust - thanks for letting us know. I'm really happy for you that there is a plan. I bet you're feeling pretty over being pregnant now.

I know you're nervous (don't blame you!) but it's gonna be so wonderful and I am SO EXCITED TO SEE A PIC OF YOUR LITTLE GUY!!!!!!


----------



## londongirl

Despite my monumental efforts yesterday to try all natural labour starters, I woke up today again feeling completely normal (i.e. not even pregnant!). I've decided to give up and leave it up to Mother Nature. Was out all day and felt more at ease cos I've just forgotten about it all and will go with the flow.


----------



## londongirl

Waters broke last night. No contractions yet so hospital want me to come in to be admitted and I may be induced if contractions don't start on their own. 

Baby dust - our bubs may be twins!!


----------



## babydust818

omg!!!!!! keep us posted! I am at the hospital right now waiting to start the pitocin in 8 hrs. What date and time us it their? it's still 9/17 and 9:50pm.


----------



## londongirl

It's 17th Sept here and 2 hours behind you. We will both have our bubs on 18th Sept lol! How are you feeling about the pitocin? I'm a bit scared about it cos of the pain, tho i'm very open to an epidural. how about you?


----------



## babydust818

I'm scared too lol I think I'm more afraid of it than being a mom.nI am def getting epidural. Screw that LOL. nurse told me to get plenty of sleep. I looked at her like wtf do u mean? there's no sleeping tonight lol. i am too nervous and scared


----------



## londongirl

I am waiting for the induction now. There is something scary about knowing when the pain is coming versus it coming slowly...

Mind you, my sis had an induction and with an epidural said it was absolutely fine!


----------



## babydust818

Been going since 7am and here it is almost 4. I am exhausted and baby is at station 0 and I'm 7cm as of an hr and a half ago. I got an epi at 10 and is numbing left side terrifically but right side I've had a little trouble with. I had to get more medicine at 1230 bcz it was wearing off. Now it is again. Deels like a stabbing pain in the crease of my leg by my vagina. They have me on the highest dose of pitocin and still no baby yet. If baby doesn't change soon they'll have to do c section. I feel like this is drawn out lol. I am so ready to do this but baby isn't happy.


----------



## babydust818

Rowan Charles David entered the world at 6:37pm. Weighing in at 8lbs 12oz and 21.5 inches long. He is so handsome and looks like his daddy. I pushed for 45mins and had one first degree tear.


----------



## hilslo

Just logged on and am now in tears!!! Congratulations!!!

Glad you went with Rowan- I love it! 

Enjoy every second. I hope the tear heals well. He's a big baby - no wonder you tore!

Soooo thrilled for you!!!

Londongirl - looking forward to hearing all about your little boy and his appearance.


----------



## londongirl

Our little one, name not yet chosen 100%!, was born 18 sept at 5:40pm weighing 8 pounds 3 oz and 52cm long :)

The birth was really hard and not very pleasant but... We are both in love with him xx

CONGRATS BABYDUST xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hilslo

Wooo hoooo!!!! So excited for you! Congratulations!!!!

I can't believe we have our little men at last. It's been a long journey for all of us but I'm thrilled we've made it together.

Can't wait to hear more and hear about your wee man's name!

Are you both home or in the hospital recovering?


----------



## babydust818

Awww congrats Londongirl. Can't wait to hear the name! He is adorable. Our babies will have the same birth date! Can't wait to hear your birth story.

Finally got to come home last night with little guy. We had a good night. He slept most of it. Got up twice. Can't believe how much he looks like his dad. I tried breastfeeding and he tries so hard to latch on but has trouble. He gets so discouraged. It makes me discouraged too. He will latch for 2 sucks then back off. So I've been pumping. I'm getting about 10ml of colostrum per pumping session between both breasts. Obviously that isn't enough so I've had to supplement him with formula. I've felt like such a bad person doing it. It's not what I wanted. I hope my milk comes soon. It feels like I'm watching someone's baby lol. Doesn't seem real that he's mine. 

Here's a pic of his take home outfit. Says Worth the Wait. I wanted that bcz he certainly was worth all the miscarriages. He is my little miracle. We all have one! Finally have our rainbows!!


----------



## londongirl

ROWAN IS ADORABLE - oh my gosh that photo!!! Seriously!! Yes - he WAS worth every moment of the wait&#8230;

My little guy we named Oscar John. And I have to say I'm in love. His sleep cycle is backwards. He is so sleepy all day and I have to wake him for feeds. Then at 10pm, he comes to life and wants to feed all night. I've had an average of 3h sleep a night - going slightly mad :/

He's a really good feeder actually. His latch is excellent and he'll happily stay on all day. But my boobs are absoultey KILLING me. I was in tears tonight. The nipples are cracking and my boobs are SOOO hard they are like bullets. I still have colostrum. Oddly he's losing more weight than they want and they said if he gets to 10% weight loss they have to supplement. I don't get it - he feeds for like 12 hours a day and poos and pees heaps so I don't know where it's going wrong.

ANyway, We are really happy. How are you going, HIlslo?


----------



## hilslo

Londongirl - babies always lose weight in the first week so it's nothing to worry about unless it's over 10% so don't worry.

Having said that most people I know had to supplement a bit at first as milk doesn't always come in at the same time that baby wants more food. 

Great that you've got breastfeeding going but if it's that painful maybe the latch isn't quite right. Could you see a lactation consultant. Best to sort it early to save your nipples!

My dh goes back to work tomorrow so I'm quite scared! My mum is coming down for a couple of days to help but it's not quite the same!

We 're still failing to breastfeed so I'm pretty much resigned to expressing and bottle feeding :-(


----------



## hilslo

Hello ladies - how's it going. Hope the sleep deprivation is treating you kindly!!!


----------



## babydust818

if I hold Rowan he will sleep through the night. I will get up twice to feed. He is such a beautiful boy. I love him so much! He farts so much! My gassy baby lol. Did you girls have your little one circumcised? we did and its finally healed. Felt so bad at first. He moves so quick. loves to squirm and scoot. Can't stay still lol. He is so smart too. Rips his pacifier right out of his mouth and even holds it in there. So smart!


----------



## babydust818

how is everyone doing? how is the babies? Rowan is doing good. He had a couple nights of spells of screaming for 3 hrs. it was awful. I started crying and questioning if i am meant to be a mom. I am doing better now. it was just overwhelming.


----------



## babydust818

Hope you girls are doing okay! Haven't heard from any of you.


----------



## babydust818

Can't believe Rowan is 3 months old. Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## hilslo

Hello ladies

I doubt any of you will still check this but just in case, I thought I'd say hello! Isaac is about to turn10 months and we're going to start trying for number 2 next month. We figure it took so long to get Isaac that we'd better get cracking with no.2!!


----------



## JillieBean

Checking in! Harrison will be 10 months on Saturday!! We are currently insane enough to be TTC #2!


----------



## hilslo

JillieBean said:


> Checking in! Harrison will be 10 months on Saturday!! We are currently insane enough to be TTC #2!

Hehe - glad we're not alone! It doesn't feel like anytime since we were last on these boards!

I'm not expecting to get pregnant immediately though stupidly a part of my brain thinks it will "just happen" this time round! Fingers crossed for both of us! XX


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! I had been wondering where ya'll went! I still am on here all the time. Rowan will be 10mos on the 18th! So hard to believe. DH and I have been talking about baby #2 as well. We are waiting until Rowan's 1st bday then we will start trying again!


----------



## babydust818

Hilso so hard to believe your son will be 1 tomorrow.
Jillie hard to believe your son will be 1 in just 2 days.

Wow. This year has flew...


----------

